# Freedom City PBP



## Insight (Jan 31, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FREEDOM CITY PBP!!!*

This is the in-character game thread for the Freedom City PBP game.

OOC Thread 
Rogues' Gallery


----------



## Insight (Jan 31, 2007)

Here are the various and sundry media outlets in Freedom City:

*Media Outlets - Periodicals*:
*The Daily Herald*: Known as the most conservative paper in Freedom City, the Herald is a morning daily. It focuses on business and political news and its editorials support one right-wing cause after another. Due to its frequent hard-line editorial stances on crime and other issues, the Herald building and its presses and staff are favorite targets of some supervillains.
*The Daily Word*: One of Freedom’s smaller daily newspapers, this tabloid-format morning daily comes out of Hanover. The Daily Word carries stories relating to Freedom society and entertainment. It has an excellent arts and entertainment section as well as a number of juicy gossip columns. Some dismiss the paper as superficial fluff, but many take their reviews of local restaurants and attractions quite seriously. The paper also delights in digging up dirt on Freedom’s celebrities, including its superheroes.
*The Freedom Ledger*: The Ledger is Freedom City’s oldest daily newspaper, started in 1847 by Henry Beaumont. It has run morning and evening editions for more than 150 years through wars, disasters, strikes, and more. Even alien invasions and cosmic calamities have failed to delay its publication, though they did reduce it to a single daily edition during the Terminus Invasion. The paper’s motto is “All That You Need to Know,” and they take it very seriously.
*The Riverside Review*: A small weekly paper published in Riverside, the Review focuses on the artistic community of Freedom City along with a number of news items and editorials of interest to their readership. Promoting a strong liberal slant, the paper is aimed at hip, young readers, and contains a substantial arts section, covering everything from gallery openings to theatre, television, and movies. It has a large classified and personal ad section as well as a special section that rotates among four features: the arts, local music, the club scene, and gay & lesbian. It also delves into pop culture and local items of interest. People often compare and contrast the Riverside Review with the Daily Word.
*Wading Way Bulletin*: This daily publication caters to professionals along Wading Way, particularly those in the financial industry. The Bulletin covers the latest financial news, stock market reports, activities of major businesses, and so forth, with a sharp focus on the Freedom City area. The paper has also become popular with businesspeople in other cities interested in keeping an eye on both the fiscal and fantastic happenings in Freedom.
*World Magazine*: World Magazine, one of America’s foremost newsmagazines, is published by New Horizon Media. Each weekly issue contains stories on major news events, politics, economics, social trends, and other topics of interest to the informed reader. The magazine relies on sensationalism no more than it has to in order to boost sales, and features serious journalism along with award-winning photography.

*Media Outlets – Radio*:
*WLSH 93.9FM*: NPR (National Public Radio), news and information.
*WFAN “The Fan” 101.1FM*: Sports, Top 40.
*WHIT “Hit Radio” 102.4FM*: Hanover college station.
*WSAR 1240AM*: News and talk.
*WNLL 1460AM*: Sports talk.
*WXLL 1380 AM*: News and talk.
*WXRB 1550AM*: Talk, oldies radio dramas, big band.

*Media Outlets – TV*:
*WJAC Channel 2*: Public broadcasting.
*WNTW Channel 3*: GBN affiliate.
*WBAL Channel 4*: NBN affiliate.
*WXAD Channel 5*: ABN affiliate.
*WCZA Channel 7*: CBN affiliate.
*WNRQ Channel 25*: FNA affiliate.

*Media Outlets – Super-Vision*:
New Horizon Media’s latest venture is Super-Vision, multimedia devoted to supers of all stripes. It includes a cable channel, website, and glossy monthly magazine. Programming includes documentaries, biographies, news, and the popular reality show POV. Super-Vision Magazine features historical retrospectives, interviews, and profiles of famous supers; articles on super-powers and the science of super-powers; news and gossip, and pretty much anything else its readers want to know about their favorite superhumans. There’s been some controversy over the coverage Super-Vision gives to super-criminals as well as costumed heroes; New Horizon is quick to point out they have in no way “glorified” criminals or made their activities out to be acceptable.


----------



## Insight (Jan 31, 2007)

*Chapter 0: The Prelude*

*February 14*
_Note: this is about two weeks after all of the characters met in defense of the research labs._

*Bastion, Nanite, and Mnemonic*
John Tyler (Nanite) was sent by his bosses at MediTech to Freedom City University to participate in a medical study.  According to the people at MediTech, this study was specifically to determine whether nanotech introduced into the human body could be controlled by a remote device, and what the implications of such control would be.

At the university, Tyler ran into someone he recognized as Mnemonic, having lunch with another person of John's acquaintence, Sebastian Neumann (Bastion).  John knew that Neumann worked at the university, though he wasn't entirely certain of Mnemonic's involvement.  

With a break in his schedule, Tyler sat down with Mnemonic and Neumann for a chat about their recent defense of the research labs and current events.

Neumann and Mnemonic had been working together for some time at the university, and were quite curious about Tyler's nanotech abilities.  The conversation eventually turned to future plans, and how best the three might be able to work together, using their powers to defend Freedom City and thwart evil.

*Century Girl and the Entrapper*
The Freedom League held a public ceremony to commemorate the death of Centurion and the end of the Terminus Invasion in 1993, and to dedicate a new statue to Centurion, their former leader and friend.  The prior statue had been damaged in an attack on the Lighthouse, Freedom League's HQ.

Thinking Century Girl might make an appearance, Alexander MacIntyre (the Entrapper) decided to attend the ceremony.  He had wanted to reunite with Century Girl following the events of the attack on the research lab a few weeks back, but with no way to contact her, MacIntyre was almost out of hope.

Sure enough, MacIntyre found Century Girl lurking on the edge of the assembled media covering the event.    The pair spoke for a few minutes, and it seemed both were interested in discussing a future of working together, using their powers to fight crime.  Both were inexperienced, of course, but were enthusiatic about the enterprise nonetheless.

At lunch later, Century Girl and MacIntyre spoke about current events that sparked their interest.  MacIntyre recalled that one of the supers they worked with to defend the research labs worked at the university.  Perhaps they could all meet up again. 

*Glory*
Ben Bradford (Glory) was finishing up a midterm exam when he noticed a group of otherwise normal-looking men and women following him.  He thought it was nothing at first, but they kept following and following.  Bradford ducked behind a stairwell, but the men and women followed him in.

It turned out the people were druids, and their leader, Alti, explained that he had sensed some sort of power within Bradford, and the druids were drawn to this power.  Alti told Bradford that the druids had a secret cabal on campus, and that he was invited to join them that evening.

After the strange encounter, Bradford was walking across campus near the cafeteria when he spotted some recent acquaintences, supers with whom Bradford, as Glory, had defended the research labs. 

*WHAT NEXT?*
In the next few posts, you will find somewhat random samples of some media reports from around Freedom City.  We'll be using a loose timeline of events, so what I'll do first is post the media reports up to the morning/afternoon of 2/14.  More will come later, after your characters have taken a few actions.

Your turn to post!


----------



## Insight (Feb 6, 2007)

*FEB 11*

*WXAD Channel 5 (ABN)*: _Nightbeat News_.  
Freedom City police tonight are meeting with the FBI to determine whether a new spate of gang-related shootings are the work of local gangs or those who may have come into our city from somewhere else.  Almost one month ago today, Capt. Danielle Brackens, of the FCPD Gang Unit, orchestrated a truce between the Brotherhood, the Malanti, and the Southside Cs.  Now that new violence has erupted, is the truce dead?  Capt. Brackens has assured Mayor O’Connor that the truce is still in place.  If you recall, one of Mayor O’Connor’s election-day promises was to rid Freedom City of gang violence.

*FEB 12*

*WCZA Channel 7 (CBN)*: _Eyewitness News at Six_.
Robbery detectives with the FCPD are receiving reports tonight that an unknown and possibly new super using cold-based powers foiled a robbery at a downtown bank during the drive time hours.  Detectives have hinted that this super may have stopped another robbery two weeks ago.  Specialists are currently trying to determine whether the two events are related.  Eyewitnesses report that the super wore some sort of sports jersey and a ski mask, prompting speculation that this is a very new super indeed.  More details on tomorrow’s morning edition, Eyewitness Morning News.

*Super-Vision*:  _Classifieds section_.  
WANTED: 3 live chickens or sheep, 2 dz. Black candles, 2 garlands of lilies and roses, preserved bull testes, 3 jars of pickled fingers, and 2 oz. crushed ruby powder.  Please reply box 1332.

*FEB 13*

*The Daily Herald*: 
Famed sculptor Raul Diaz, recently the artist responsible for the major refurbishments at Freedom Hall, is asking for help.  His daughter, Emily, was with her school group at Freedom City Zoo yesterday, and everyone except Emily Diaz returned to the bus.  Zoo officials are currently reviewing data from the security cameras in hopes of finding out what happened to Emily.  Mr. Diaz has filed a missing persons report with FCPD, and is asking for the public’s help in locating his daughter. 

*WXRB 1550AM*:  _Radio ad, runs during the overnight_.  
Trenton Cobblery, your one-stop shop for all footwear needs!  We carry all major brands of men’s and ladies’ footwear, including Nike, Adidas, Skechers, New Balance, and many more!  Running shoes, professional wear, hiking boots, all styles.  Power footwear worn by your favorite heroes such as Mnemonic, Glory, and Century Girl!  1422 Ditko Street, downtown, right next to Easy Al’s.

*The Daily Word*:  
Word comes today that the infamous supervillain, Synistor, has lost his long battle with lung cancer.  Synistor, real name Arnold Mercuris, was imprisoned for more than 20 years for a string of super-powered crimes in Freedom City committed during the 1970s and early 1980s.  Mercuris inherited a vast fortune from his father, the late Donald Mercuris, and used this wealth to build several advanced devices used to fuel his crime sprees.  Following his release from prison, Mercuris was a shut-in, keeping out of the public eye.  He had been battling cancer for more than three years.  Though Mercuris left a substantial estate, it is unknown whether the supervillain is survived by any relatives.

*FEB 14*

*WCZA Channel 7 (CBN)*: _Eyewitness News at Noon_.  
Strange sight at Freedom Aquarium in North Bay this morning.  In what may be nothing more than a Valentine’s Day prank, a man claiming to be the rightful Prince of Atlantis appeared at the aquarium and demanded to speak with Siren, member of the Freedom League.  Upon Siren’s arrival, the man, who according to witnesses may have been intoxicated, professed his great love for Siren and then leapt into the water.  Siren, fearing the man might drown, gave chase, but could not located the unnamed man.  Police have dismissed the incident as a harmless prank.

*WXRB 1550AM*:  _Radio ad, runs during the day_.  
Hurry!  Hurry!  Hurry to the going out of business sale at Trenton Cobblery.  After 37 years, Trenton Cobblery is going out of business.  James Trenton, owner, says sell it all!  30% off, 40% off, 50% off, even 60% off!  Open extra hours, this week only, 8AM to 9PM.  1422 Ditko Street, downtown, right next to Easy Al’s.


----------



## Graf (Feb 7, 2007)

*Century Girl and the Entrapper*
Entrapper hunches down a bit further in the back of the run-down diner near the memorial site. Signed pictures of famous actors, singers and more than a few superheroes line the walls but most are old and faded.
His white fedora and ratty looking trenchcoat don’t do much to camouflage him but the middle-aged lady took your order with studied nonchalance and nary a comment.

“So I, uh, I went out to Lantern Hill again and sat around. But no dice. Didn’t even get a spooky feeling. Since things went so well during the lab attack last week I was thinking that would be the best place to follow up. With those guys I mean. For forming a team.”

A little blue whorl surrounds the Entrappers mouth as he pushes the straw through his suit and takes a sip of his vanilla coke.

“Do you listen to the radio?”


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 7, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> *Super-Vision*:  _Classifieds section_.
> WANTED: 3 live chickens or sheep, 2 dz. Black candles, 2 garlands of lilies and roses, preserved bull testes, 3 jars of pickled fingers, and 2 oz. crushed ruby powder.  Please reply box 1332.




"Some times this city is just too weird" Sebastian grinned bemusedly as Mnemonic joined him at the table and he put the magazine aside. 

"I sent an article in to them last week and was just checking to see if it had been printed" he explained "it was a consideration of 'Magic' as a fifth fundamental force and the basis of Inter-Dimensional Stabilisation. 

I find magic fascinating" he continued "of course there are purist who would refuse to relegate it to the realms of mere science, but I'm sure that at a quantum level it is just another force which some how the psychic mind is able to manipulate, like these folks with their rituals and potions..."


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 7, 2007)

*Century Girl*

Century Girl had attended the memorial re-dedication ceremony for her father with tears in her eyes as she sat on a tree branch above the crowd. While his death was almost 14 years ago, to her it was a fresh wound that hadn't yet had time to heal.  He was her father, her only real connection to their people, a people that she understood were all dead and gone killed by the same person that had killed her father.  The blonde girl looked rather small and deflated, like a kid playing dress up, when she touched her hand to the statue's chest and then her own.  Sighing the young superhero flew off to collect herself before going to meet with Entrapper for lunch, she didn't care that her personal moment woud probably end up in some tabloid asking if she was what she claimed.

The blonde teen arrived late for lunch still wearing her blue and gold long sleeve top and gold pleated short skirt, figuring that it made more sense for Century Girl to eat with Entrapper then college co-ed Makenzie Leeds.  "Hey, I overheard something at the ceremony, something a reporter was saying.  The daughter of the Sculptor who created the Statue of my dad and was redoing the Lighthouse disappeared on a field trip.  I want to help, my senses are better then most everyone's but I don't know much about missing persons cases or anything."


----------



## ByteRynn (Feb 7, 2007)

Bradford goes to a nearby bathroom-one of the really nasty ones that no one ever uses, and goes into a stall, making sure no one is watching.  He puts on his amulet and turns into Glory.

Stepping out of the building he changed in, he walks over to Bastion, Mnemonic, and Nanite and says, "Hello friends.  What are we talking about today?  Any further information on that attack we dealt with a fortnight ago?"

Glory pulls up a chair and sits down.


----------



## Graf (Feb 7, 2007)

_*Century Girl and the Entrapper*_
“Yeah. Of course. Today being today and all... it must be... you must have a lot on your mind...”

Entrapper moves to pat CG’s hand, stops-midway and winds up awkwardly fiddling with the salt shaker.

“OK. So why don’t we head out to the zoo?” Entrapper tries to sound buoyant and uplifting. “They said they were still going over the security tapes in the paper. With your senses maybe you can pick out something they missed. Or hear the kid if she’s trapped in a well. Or something.”
Entrapper shoves his hat back on his head. The matte black surface of the suit would be impenetrable to most people but with her vision CG can easily see his best effort at a comforting smile. “If it turns out to be a mystery I’ll be there. I’ve dealt with a few of those.”


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2007)

*Nanite*

Nanite fidgets in his seat a little as Bastion tosses aside the magazine.  It felt odd to be sitting on campus in his hero guise.  The nanites form him a costume of course, redesigning his clothing on the fly.  A neat trick, and they were doing a great job of keeping his face hidden, but he always worried that someone would recognize him as a student.

He nods his greetings to the newly arrived Glory when the walking god joins them.

"No update on the attack.  I've been keeping an eye out for anything interesting.  A few reports of gang violence, a missing person report and. . ."

He pauses as his nanites quickly assemble a radio receiver inside his head.  A small antenae grows out from behind one ear and he cocks his head for a second, scanning the air waves for any late breaking news.

" . . . Trenton Cobblery is going out of business.  Nice sales though."

He shrugs slightly.

"No super human activity of note, other than a new hero on the block.  Nothing requiring us there, he seems to have a handle on it."


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 7, 2007)

*Century Girl*

"Thank you." the superhuman girl said when Entrapper agreed to go with her to help find the little lost and possibly kidnapped girl.  "I think if the girl has been gone for over a day it might be deliberate by somebody.  They probably searched the Zoo all the way by now, but maybe not."  the blonde said before standing up and offering Entrapper her hand, intending to fly the duo to the zoo once he took it.  Even with the armor he wouldn't weigh anymore to her then a flea would to a dog.

"This maybe a little undignified, but its the quickest way to get there," the girl says, picking up the armored hero in the proverbial honeymoon carry, her arms under his bottom and back, holding him to her chest, unless he has a problem with it, she'll carry him to the Zoo as qickly as possible, hitting almost 2,000 miles per hour in their flight.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 7, 2007)

*Bastion*

"Yeah nothing much about who the attackers were" Sebastian follows up on Nanites reply  "we did our job too well, the attackers are still unidentified and I'm not even sure what they were after. I thought it was my research but it may have been something else, perhaps even information on our friend Nanite here" 

...

"Trenton Cobblery?" he continues after the radio reports "did you guys hear the radio yesterday? I can't be sure but I'm sure they mentioned your names. I definitely heard Glory mentioned"

Looking up at the young god and around at the others Sebastian suddenly realises that he is the only one without a secret identity to speak of. Glory and Nanite are both in costume and Mnemonics whole origin is a mystery.

"I need to get me a costume" he mutters to himself...


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 7, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Some times this city is just too weird" Sebastian grinned bemusedly as Mnemonic joined him at the table and he put the magazine aside.
> 
> "I sent an article in to them last week and was just checking to see if it had been printed" he explained "it was a consideration of 'Magic' as a fifth fundamental force and the basis of Inter-Dimensional Stabilisation.
> 
> I find magic fascinating" he continued "of course there are purist who would refuse to relegate it to the realms of mere science, but I'm sure that at a quantum level it is just another force which some how the psychic mind is able to manipulate, like these folks with their rituals and potions..."




"Yes an interesting take on Mysticism and the Occult...Some purists might call the point of view naive. Trying to quantify that which derives its true strength in mystery." Ras then smiled. "Of course I am no Purist."

"Wait did that article you just threw to the side list 3 live chickens or sheep, 2 dz. Black candles, 2 garlands of lilies and roses, preserved bull testes, 3 jars of pickled fingers, and 2 oz. crushed ruby powder???" Mnemonic asks, reciting the list verbatim despite only glancing at the magazine for a split second before it was cast aside. "That seems familiar."

OOC: Knowledge Arcana +9 due to Eidetic Memory, Mental Quickness to Take 20 for a 29 total. What exactly would these ingredients be used for in combination?


----------



## ByteRynn (Feb 7, 2007)

Glory scowls with concern upon hearing about the radio ads.

"Going out of business by day and running sales by night?  I am quite certain I have never purchased shoes from that particular establishment.  Perhaps it is a coded cry for help of some kind?  At the very leat, if they are taking advantage of our good names...however good they may or not be at this point...we should at the very least earn a pair of shoes for our troubles of investigating.  I have an engagement tonight, so perhaps we could look into this sooner rather than later?"


----------



## Graf (Feb 8, 2007)

Entrapper pulls out some money from one of his bandolleer pouches and tosses the correct amount on the table. "You're right, a day is a long time."

"Don't worry. My dignity has taken much worse," he says as he's hoisted up in the air.

He clenches his fedora tightly as they zoom toward the zoo.


----------



## Insight (Feb 8, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> OOC: Knowledge Arcana +9 due to Eidetic Memory, Mental Quickness to Take 20 for a 29 total. What exactly would these ingredients be used for in combination?




[sblock]
It sounds like some sort of homespun voodoo to Mnemonic.  Perhaps to entreat the houngan deities, perhaps someone read the list of ingredients in a book, or on the Internet.  Mnemonic doesn't think it sounds terribly credible... though the ruby powder...

Mnemonic remembers hearing of a spell ingredient list such as this published in a heretical Franciscan friar's notebook from the 1800s.  The friar had supposedly been on a journey to the afterworld and back, and the entire trail back was outlined on both sides by crushed ruby powder.  Fr. Josephus of Agal, the friar, was excommunicated from the Catholic Church upon the discovery of his tale, and lived out his days tending to a vineyard on the isle of Malta.
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 8, 2007)

"Hmm." Mnemonic says rubbing his chin. "Most of these ingredients are used in the Haitian Religion Vodou when a Houngan or Mambo entreats the Ghede Loa or Spirits of the Dead.
But the crushed Ruby is very interesting. Ruby is not normally used in such rituals but I do recall one Friar Josephus of Agal, a Franciscan Priest who was excommunicated for Heresy.
He recorded in a Diary -slash- Notebook that he had used Ruby Dust to Mark a trail for a journey he took into the Afterworld."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 8, 2007)

Nanite looks vaguely disturbed at the prospect.  He shudders involuntarily.

"People can do that?  Just walk into whatever lies beyond like that?  Magic is some freaky stuff."


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 8, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nanite looks vaguely disturbed at the prospect.  He shudders involuntarily.
> 
> "People can do that?  Just walk into whatever lies beyond like that?  Magic is some freaky stuff."




"Well I have a theory on that" Sebastian replies "I haven't looked into post-mortem psychic persistence very much, but I beleive that what we call the after life is a hyperdimensional space which exists at a higher frequency than our normal world. Magic creates transdimensional instabilities which it might be possible to cross through on a psychic if not a physical level. I have a theory that things such as Loa are inhabitants of the other diemnsions who have historically had encounters with humans subsequently been deified.."

After Glory makes his comment 
"_Going out of business by day and running sales by night?  I am quite certain I have never purchased shoes from that particular establishment.  Perhaps it is a coded cry for help of some kind?  ...  I have an engagement tonight, so perhaps we could look into this sooner rather than later?_" Sebastians attention is diverted

"a cry for help? hmmm well I suppose we could go take a look at the shop. As much as I enjoy discussing magic, I'm not sure what benefit it my have. 
If your right" he indicates Mnemonic "then the list sounds like an amateur mixing traditions and dabbling with black magic rather than a real Hougan"


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 8, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Well I have a theory on that" Sebastian replies "I haven't looked into post-mortem psychic persistence very much, but I beleive that what we call the after life is a hyperdimensional space which exists at a higher frequency than our normal world. Magic creates transdimensional instabilities which it might be possible to cross through on a psychic if not a physical level. I have a theory that things such as Loa are inhabitants of the other diemnsions who have historically had encounters with humans subsequently been deified.."




"Yes there was a fascinating Thesis by Dr. Alexander Atom on Other Dimension Mechanics that theorized that such dimensions can be traversed by means of Psychic Resonance as Opposed to Vibrational Attunement. However an article by Dr. Adrian Eldrich did have a excellent rebuttal on the inability to Quantify the Human Soul."



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> After Glory makes his comment
> "_Going out of business by day and running sales by night?  I am quite certain I have never purchased shoes from that particular establishment.  Perhaps it is a coded cry for help of some kind?  ...  I have an engagement tonight, so perhaps we could look into this sooner rather than later?_" Sebastians attention is diverted
> 
> "a cry for help? hmmm well I suppose we could go take a look at the shop. As much as I enjoy discussing magic, I'm not sure what benefit it my have.
> If your right" he indicates Mnemonic "then the list sounds like an amateur mixing traditions and dabbling with black magic rather than a real Hougan"




"Alexander Pope said _A little knowledge is a dangerous thing_. It may be some sort of Code or Message. It doesn't make sense to advertise for Ruby Powder. But who am I to pass up..a Sale on shoes was it?" he adds with a smile.

"Did you know 88% of women buy shoes one size too small, and the number of Pairs of shoes owned by the average American woman is 30?"


----------



## ByteRynn (Feb 9, 2007)

Glory listens to the groups discussion on magical theories and such, confident that the secret isn't nearly that complex.  

Magic simply IS.

"Then we should go investigate this shoe store.  Shall we?"
Glory stands and hovers above the ground.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 9, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> "Yes there was a fascinating Thesis by Dr. Alexander Atom on Other Dimension Mechanics that theorized that such dimensions can be traversed by means of Psychic Resonance as Opposed to Vibrational Attunement. However an article by Dr. Adrian Eldrich did have a excellent rebuttal on the inability to Quantify the Human Soul."




"Yes I have quoted Dr Atom in some of my own work" Sebastian grins glad to have someone besides Leilua who actually understands what he is talking about "and I also agree with Dr Eldrich, culturally anyway"...

Looking up as Glory hovers above the ground he nods "so are we all going to the shoe store? and can we all fly for that matter? Glory can you assist if anyone needs assistance?"


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 9, 2007)

"Actually as far as I can remember, I have never actually been on a plane. Much less a more exotic for of airborne transport. Though statistically more people die annually from choking on food than in air travel accidents." Mnemonic says as if preparing himself for the new experience.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 9, 2007)

Nanite shakes his head in wonder as Mnemonic and Bastion debate the science behind the human psyche and statistics on shoe sales and air plane deaths.  He looks vaguely embarressed to be hanging out with them, glader than ever for his disguise.

"I have GOT to find some cooler super-friends.  Maybe Century Girl needs a sidekick . . . mmmm . . ."

He shakes his head for a second to clear it.

"Flight, eh?  Gimme a second."

He stands still for a moment, as if in deep concentration.  Silvery liquid runs over his shoulders and then he suddenly sports a pair of finned exhaust ports on his back.

"So who's gonna take landlocked there?"


----------



## ByteRynn (Feb 12, 2007)

"Come along Ras.  I will carry you along to the store."

Glory grabs Mneumonic under the arms, and heat starts to push Glory and Mneumonic through the air, heading toward Ditko street.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 12, 2007)

"Thats taken care of then" Bastion grins as he slurps the last of his chai and with a stomp on the ground rebounds into the air, even as a silvery glow manifests around his feet allowing him to feel and manipulate the flow of energy beneath him "see you at Ditko Street"


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 12, 2007)

Nanite grins after Bastion as he ignites the boosters on his back, and blue flames send him rocketing skywards.


----------



## Insight (Feb 13, 2007)

*Trenton Cobblery, Feb 14th, Afternoon*
Nanite, Mnemonic, Glory, and Bastion

It's fairly busy on Ditko Street this afternoon.  Shops displaying Valentine's Day signs are the most popular, especially Flora's Florist two doors down from Trenton Cobblery.  Next door, between the two, is Easy Al's, one of the largest pawn shops in Freedom City (it's actually a chain of three stores throughout the greater city).

Trenton Cobblery is an unassuming little shop.  In a retrofitted brownstone, the store would not look out of place in Victorian London.  Glory, Mnemonic, Nanite, and Bastion arrive without incident.  You enter the store to find it occupied with one worker and three customers, a woman, her son, and an older gentleman.  The worker, a man in his 50s, is surprised to see the characters enter (especially anyone in costume), and approaches.

"James Trenton, proprietor," he says, extending a hand to no one in particular.  "What can I do for you this afternoon?"

For all intents and purposes, this shop appears to be a fairly normal shoe store with a selection of both upscale and athletic footwear, mostly geared towards the male pallette.


----------



## Insight (Feb 13, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*
Century Girl and the Entrapper

Century Girl and the Entrapper arrive at Freedom City Zoo in the afternoon, finding it a place of somewhat less activity than expected.  Busloads of schoolchildren are leaving the zoo, finding their way onto school buses, on the way back to their various schools, their days done.  Some families are also here, and a few tourists.

According to the signs, there is a new snake exhibit at the Freedom Zoo, and it is attracting all sorts of attention.  There is even a once daily seminar for snake enthusiasts and heptophobes alike.

Once inside, Century Girl and the Entrapper find the zoo map, a large sign in the middle of the entry.  A pair of zookeepers seems to have spotted the two of you, and it's somewhat obvious that you are attracting some attention.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 13, 2007)

*Trenton Cobblery*
*Bastion*

As Bastion sets himself down on Ditko street, he makes a mental note to purchase flowers for Leilua as a build up to valentines day and then enters Trenton Cobblery 

He looks around and takes note of the customers and the display of shoes as the proprietor, James Trenton, asks "What can I do for you this afternoon?"

"Good afternoon" Bastion says convivially "We heard your radio ad and came down to see" he explains not wanting to raise alarm by directly questioning Trenton about the mention of the others but nonetheless he does decide to fish for information

"I'm sad to hear you're closing down, I hope there's nothing wrong?"  the last comment is accented as a question rather than a statement...


----------



## Graf (Feb 13, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*
Entrapper hops out of Century Girl’s arms in as dignified a manner as he is able.

He glances over at the signs announcing the new snake exhibit before tugging the brim of his hat in greeting at the two zookeepers and walking over.

“Afternoon gentlemen,” he tries to keep his voice pitched casual and low as to avoid being overheard or making a spectacle. “We understand there is a missing girl here. We thought we might come by and check to see if there was anything we can do.” 

“Unless you’ve found her already of course.”

_If necessary this would be using diplomacy to adjust their opinions of us toward the positive._


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 13, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*
Century Girl comes to a soft landing just inside the zoo's entrance and releases Entrapper so that he can talk to the Zookeepers.  The blonde girl floats forward to stand by her erstwhile partner, and smiles at the pair of zoo employees. The clone girl nods when Entrapper explains why they were there.

"Is the snake exhibit very popular?"  she asks, its not very noticeable, but there is a slight tremor when she says snakes.


----------



## Insight (Feb 13, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*
Century Girl and the Entrapper

The zookeepers are noticeably agitated at the sight of flying Century Girl, and take a moment before answering the Entrapper's question.

"George Stevens," one of the zookeepers replies, extending a hand to the Entrapper.  "Assistant head zookeeper.  What can we do for you?"



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> “Afternoon gentlemen,” he tries to keep his voice pitched casual and low as to avoid being overheard or making a spectacle. “We understand there is a missing girl here. We thought we might come by and check to see if there was anything we can do.”
> 
> “Unless you’ve found her already of course.”




Stevens sours.  "You're asking about Emily Diaz," he asks.  "And not the first.  The police have been all over the zoo in the past few days.  Asking all sorts of questions.  Didn't find anything.  I know her father is worried sick."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Is the snake exhibit very popular?"




The other zookeeper replies, "Oh yes, quite popular with the kids."  The younger zookeeper, named Jimmy Martinez according to his badge, fidgets next to Stevens.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 13, 2007)

*Trenton Cobblery*
*Nanite*

Nanite pokes around the shoe store while Bastion chats with the owner.  He considers a pair of sneakers, and then his eyes spring wide when he checks the price tag.  Carefully replacing the shoe on the shelf as if it were made of fine china, he turns back to the others.  He strolls forward, wishing his uniform had pockets for him to nochalantly place his hands in.  It was odd that Mr. Trenton didn't react especially surprised at having two of his "sponsors" appear.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 13, 2007)

Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon

"I'm not really a fan of snakes."  Century girl says, feeling that if it was as popular as the zookeeper said, the next stop might just be the snake den, that their might be a clue as to where the little girl might have went.  "Should we look in the Snake Exhibit?  We do have the ability to catch somethings the police might have missed.  Maybe you can find something that your psychic friend could read or something."  the super girl suggests to Entrapper, looking for the entrance to the scaley little monster exhibit.

Century Girl was tough enough that a snake might break its fangs trying to bite her, but that didn't mean that the creepy slithering little buggers didn't give her the creeps, and gross was just gross sometimes.


----------



## ByteRynn (Feb 13, 2007)

*Trenton Cobblery*
*Glory*

Glory stands behind Bastion, smiling at the worker, and adds, "I would like to see these shoes that I've apparently enjoyed as well."


----------



## Graf (Feb 13, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*

The Entrapper glances back at Century Girl, "The snake exhibit would be a reasonable place to start. I'm sure you gentlemen have already been over the video tapes exhaustively."

Entrapper looks over at the fidgiting George, _Bit nervous.... Still capes and disappearing kids will do that_.


----------



## Insight (Feb 14, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*
Century Girl and the Entrapper

The new Serpent Exhibit is easy enough to find.  It is located between the Pachyderm Paradise and Tiger River, in a brand new pavilion build of stone, designed in a sort of Mayan style architecture.  Signs out front advertise a gift shop not far from the exhibit entrance.

Children and their parents are entering and exiting the Serpent Exhibit through one archway.  A zookeeper named Barbara stands next to the archway.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 15, 2007)

*Trenton Cobblery*
*MNEMONIC*


Mnemonic stand silently behinf the others. Behind his goggles his eyes are trying to take in every detail of the room and the people in it, and then mentally going over each detail in his head with computer like efficiancy.

OOC: Use quickness to Take 20 on Spot, Sense Motive, and possible Search rolls that would not involve any physical component.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 15, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*
Century Girl and the Entrapper

Century Girl smiles at the cutesy names for the different attractions, deciding that she wanted to come back to the Zoo later out of costume and spend a day.  A day trip would have to wait until after they found the little girl though, that was the important thing.  Once the pair had approached the entrance and Barbra the Zoo Keeper, the blonde suer hero smiled at her and started asking questions.

"Hi, I'm Century Girl...I was hoping to help find that missing little girl and was wondering if you'd be able to help me.  I was told that this is one of the most popular exhibits in the zoo.  I was hoping you might have seen her or just anything weird."
the superhuman studiously keeps her gaze on the zoo keeper and away from the actual exhibit.


----------



## Insight (Feb 15, 2007)

*Trenton Cobblery, Feb 14th, Afternoon*
Bastion, Mnemonic, Glory, and Nanite



			
				tonguez said:
			
		

> "Good afternoon" Bastion says convivially "We heard your radio ad and came down to see" he explains not wanting to raise alarm by directly questioning Trenton about the mention of the others but nonetheless he does decide to fish for information
> 
> "I'm sad to hear you're closing down, I hope there's nothing wrong?" the last comment is accented as a question rather than a statement...






			
				byterynn said:
			
		

> Glory stands behind Bastion, smiling at the worker, and adds, "I would like to see these shoes that I've apparently enjoyed as well."




James Trenton laughs, circling around to the other side of the sales counter.  "You kids and your practical jokes," he replies.  "Business couldn't be better if you must know.  I'm no more closing this shop than one of you fly right... out... of... well, anyway, we're not closing.  Where did you get that idea?"

He turns to Glory.  "And as for you, I've never seen you before in my life... and I'd remember selling _you_ shoes."



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> OOC: Use quickness to Take 20 on Spot, Sense Motive, and possible Search rolls that would not involve any physical component.




Mnemonic:
[sblock]
*Spot*: Nothing out of the ordinary.  This is a well-stocked shoe store, as advertised.
*Sense Motive*: James Trenton appears to be on the level.  He shows no signs of duplicity or anxiety that one would associate with lying or withholding information.
*Search*: Around a corner (the shop's sales floor is an L-shape), you find a pair of silver dress shoes.  Inside is a picture of yourself.  On the back of the picture is a phone number.
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 15, 2007)

[sblock=GM] Mnemonic takes the picture. Is the phone number Local? Landline? Cell Phone Carrier? Int check with Eidetic Memory would be 29[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (Feb 15, 2007)

*Trenton Cobblery, Feb 14th, Afternoon*



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> "And as for you, I've never seen you before in my life... and I'd remember selling _you_ shoes."




"Apparently, someone has been running advertisements concerning your going out of business.  SOme of these adds alos indicate that you have sold shoes to Me...not to mention other superheroes.  None of this rings any bell?"


----------



## Insight (Feb 15, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> [sblock=GM] Mnemonic takes the picture. Is the phone number Local? Landline? Cell Phone Carrier? Int check with Eidetic Memory would be 29[/sblock]




Mnemonic:
[sblock]
The number is local.  From what you can tell, it is a cell phone number.  You can easily memorize the number.
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 15, 2007)

Nanite shrugs slightly.

"Hmmm. . . someone has been running ads regarding your store.  If it wasn't you, perhaps we should ask down at the radio station."


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 15, 2007)

*Trenton Cobblery, *
*Bastion*

Bastion frowns as James Trenton laughs and circles around to the other side of the sales counter.

"strange."  he muses "Have you placed any radio ads lately?" he asks "or seen anything unusual around the store? "


----------



## Graf (Feb 15, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*

Entrapper hangs back slightly as Century Girl begins to speak to the zookeeper. Knowing better to wait for precognitive inspiriation that never comes he scans the area with mundane skills.

OOC: Is there a video camera at the exhibit?


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 16, 2007)

*Trenton Cobblery*
*MNEMONIC*

"I will meet you guys out front."  Mnemonic tells the others with a knowing nod.

Once out front he uses his I-Phone and dials the number, and records the call for audio playback.


----------



## Insight (Feb 16, 2007)

*Trenton Cobblery, Feb 14, Afternoon*
Nanite, Mnemonic, Bastion, and Glory

James Trenton shrugs and goes back to his work.  "Sorry, fellas," he says.  "I have no idea what you're on about.  The only ads I placed were a few weeks back.  We've got a sale going on, as you can tell.  Supposed to run those ads for a month.  Got 'em on a couple stations."

The customers have now taken notice of those of you in obvious costumes.  They have not yet acted, or even spoken, but you get the sense that they might soon.

Mnemonic:
[sblock]
You call the number, which immediately picks up.

"Hello, Mnemonic.  That's what you're calling yourself these days, right?  You don't need to know who this is, so don't ask.  We've got the store covered.  Listen closely to these instructions."

"Go to the Wading River Antique Emporium.  I know you can find it.  Ask for Louis Goldner.  He will hand you a secure cell phone.  Call it once you're outside the store for further instructions."

"Listen, you're not in danger, and you can either decide to do this or not.  But your country could sure use your help, and that of your friends.  You have until tonight at midnight to meet up with Goldner."
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Feb 16, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*
Century Girl and the Entrapper



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hi, I'm Century Girl...I was hoping to help find that missing little girl and was wondering if you'd be able to help me.  I was told that this is one of the most popular exhibits in the zoo.  I was hoping you might have seen her or just anything weird."
> the superhuman studiously keeps her gaze on the zoo keeper and away from the actual exhibit.




Barbara looks up at Century Girl, mouth open at the sight of the costumed super.  "Emily... Emily Diaz?  Is that who you mean?" the zookeeper asks.  "I'm sorry, I haven't seen her.  The police have been all over this place.  I think she was here, though.  The entire school group came to the Serpent Exhibit.  I was their zoo guide.  We spent about half an hour here, then I took the entire group to The Junction, our food court of sorts, right over there."  She indicates an area of small buildings about 100 feet from the Serpent Exhibit entrance.



			
				graf said:
			
		

> OOC: Is there a video camera at the exhibit?




OOC: There are cameras near the gift shop.  You don't see any within the Serpent Exhibit.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 16, 2007)

Nanite looks around warily at the growing attention that is being gathered.  He looks to the others for a moment before nodding his head sharply to the Cobler.  It seems like whatever was going on here was something that Mr. Trenton was unaware of.  Best to either check with the radio stations or come back later. . . in disguise.

"Thank you for your help, sir.  Sorry for any inconvenience."

He turns sharply and heads out to join Mnemonic.

"Did you find anything of interest?"


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 16, 2007)

"Well sorry to be a bother" Bastion grins happy that he hasn't yewt got himself a costume. "I'll just go check with my friends and that I might be back to check outthe sales - maybe something for my partner, it is valentines day afterall"

With that he wirhdraws and goes to join 'Ras' and the others...


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 17, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "Did you find anything of interest?"




"Of definite interest yes."  Mnemonic hands Nanite the picture. "I found this." he then taps on his I-Phone's screen. "I called the number indicated on my picture and recieved this message."



> "Hello, Mnemonic.  That's what you're calling yourself these days, right?  You don't need to know who this is, so don't ask.  We've got the store covered.  Listen closely to these instructions."
> 
> "Go to the Wading River Antique Emporium.  I know you can find it.  Ask for Louis Goldner.  He will hand you a secure cell phone.  Call it once you're outside the store for further instructions."
> 
> "Listen, you're not in danger, and you can either decide to do this or not.  But your country could sure use your help, and that of your friends.  You have until tonight at midnight to meet up with Goldner."


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 17, 2007)

OOC: Any indication of dialect, education level, etc from the speaker?
Knowledge check 29?


----------



## ByteRynn (Feb 17, 2007)

Glory follows the others out of the store.  "So, this plot thickens.  Shall we investigate the next clue at this dealer of antiquities?"


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 17, 2007)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Glory follows the others out of the store.  "So, this plot thickens.  Shall we investigate the next clue at this dealer of antiquities?"




"I am ready when you are." Mnemonic said putting away his I-Phone.

"The Emporium is North by Northeast of our current position on Riverside Road in the Wading Way district."

OOC: Insight, If I am off with the directions I will edit.


----------



## Graf (Feb 17, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*

"Very interesting," Entrapper pushes his hat back on his head and looks around the exhibit. "I'm sure you've been asked this already but when was the last time you remember seeing her?"


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 17, 2007)

"_The country could use your help_? this is certainly more than I bargained for" Bastion frowns as uncertainty starts to creep up on him. Nonetheless the promise of excitement is still incentive enough for him to move on to the next clue in this developing mystery

"so Wading River Antique Emporium it is then, I'll grab those flowers later..."


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 17, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*

"Yea, Emily Diaz, thats right. Her father is really worried about her, he is asking everyone he can think of for help, so that is what we are doing."  Century Girl explains, glancing around breifly at the entrance, not really expecting to find anything that the police had missed outside the exhibit.

"Has anyone on the zoo staff mentioned anything weird going on recently?  Even something really small?  Or been acting funny?  Maybe one of my dad's enemies, or the Freedom League's might have been trying to make a point or something."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 19, 2007)

Nanite looks to the others, stroking at his chin, wishing he had a goatee, as he considers the message.

"Well it certainly sounds important enough, assuming it's on the level.  Perhaps we should seek assistance on this one.  If it's as vital as the message suggests, help would be good.  And if it's some kind of trap, we could still use the help.  We have until midnight, yes?  Perhaps we should try and track down Century Girl and The Entrapper.  They proved useful during the laboratory attack."


----------



## Insight (Feb 19, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*



			
				shalimar said:
			
		

> "Yea, Emily Diaz, thats right. Her father is really worried about her, he is asking everyone he can think of for help, so that is what we are doing." Century Girl explains, glancing around breifly at the entrance, not really expecting to find anything that the police had missed outside the exhibit.
> 
> "Has anyone on the zoo staff mentioned anything weird going on recently? Even something really small? Or been acting funny? Maybe one of my dad's enemies, or the Freedom League's might have been trying to make a point or something."




"Dunno," Zookeeper Barbara replies.  "The police were all over the zoo, looking for clues I guess.  A detective asked me a few questions, but nothing real in-depth.  They didn't mention anything about the Freedom League.  What would *they* have to do with this?"



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> "Very interesting," Entrapper pushes his hat back on his head and looks around the exhibit. "I'm sure you've been asked this already but when was the last time you remember seeing her?"




Barbara smiles.  "Emily?  I don't know.  She was with the tour group, I know that.  And she was definitely with us when we came here."

She walks towards the exhibit entrance.  "But... I don't know if the detectives ever came inside the snake exhibit here," she continues.  "I guess it wouldn't hurt to take a look inside."

Barbara's radio beeps.  She answers it.  Apparently, she's needed elsewhere.  Barbara wishes you two good luck and leaves you to further your investigation.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 20, 2007)

"A trap?" Bastion pauses yet again, turning his attention to the goatee-less Nanite

"Perhaps we should try and track down Century Girl and The Entrapper.  They proved useful during the laboratory attack."

"yeah that makes sense" he agrees relaxing slightly "does anyone know how to contact them? I'd certainly appreciate the support if we *bump* into anything too dangerous"


----------



## Graf (Feb 20, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*
Somewhat distractedly Entrapper tips his hat to Barbara as she takes her leave. 

"A long time to be stuck with a...." his voice trails off.

"Shall we?" he glances over at Century Girl as he prepares himself to enter the snake exhibit.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 20, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*


			
				Graf said:
			
		

> Somewhat distractedly Entrapper tips his hat to Barbara as she takes her leave.
> 
> "A long time to be stuck with a...." his voice trails off.
> 
> "Shall we?" he glances over at Century Girl as he prepares himself to enter the snake exhibit.





"A long time to be stuck with what?"  Century Girl asks curiously, not able to tell if he was talking to her under the mask.  "Did they all seem kind of nervuous to you?  I get that Emily missing can make people really anxious, but with so many little kids coming here everyday, shouldn't lost kids be kinda common place?  Maybe not for this long tought." the blonde girl does concede.

"Was I wrong in assuming that it might have something to do with her father doing work for the Freedom League?  I admit I don't really know anything about missing people, was that a bad question to ask?"  she wonders aloud, entering the snake exhibit and starting to look through the place, doing her best not to look at the snakes, a difficult prospect since she was trying to look all over for a missing girl.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 20, 2007)

Nanite scowls slightly.

"Well, I *tried* to get Century Girl's phone number . . . but no dice.  So unless any of you have a plan, we look to the skies?  Hmm, maybe I could whip up some kind of tracking device. . . assuming I had a starting point.  Too bad we don't know any telepaths."


----------



## Graf (Feb 20, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*



			
				Century Girl said:
			
		

> "A long time to be stuck with what?"




"In a cage, with a snake." Entrapper's voice is still low, but Century Girl's hearing pulls it out of the noise. He glances over at his companion, "she hasn't been wandering the exhibit, or the staff areas..."
He shrugs slightly.



			
				Century Girl said:
			
		

> "Did they all seem kind of nervous to you?  I get that Emily missing can make people really anxious, but with so many little kids coming here everyday, shouldn't lost kids be kinda common place?  Maybe not for this long tonight." the blonde girl does concede.




"They did. The child has been missing for long enough to have the father pleading on the radio. But they haven't looked in places along the path the child took, that aren't monitored by video surveillance," the Entrapper's voice takes on a vaguely judgmental tone.



			
				Century Girl said:
			
		

> "Was I wrong in assuming that it might have something to do with her father doing work for the Freedom League?  I admit I don't really know anything about missing people, was that a bad question to ask?"




Entrapper pulls his hat down as they make their way into the exhibit. "No. It's a bit of a jump... but it's within the realm of possibility that they're related. And even if it weren't the girl would still be missing." Entrapper pauses looking around the exhibit. He notes Century Girl's furtive head movements but interprets them has having to do with her heightened senses and rapid reflexes.
"Sometimes it isn't such a good idea to tell people what you are thinking during an investigation. The idea that some super villain is plotting something can be a bit disconcerting. Even if they aren't directly involved. But," he pauses, "honesty is a good policy."


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 21, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*


> "In a cage, with a snake." Entrapper's voice is still low, but Century Girl's hearing pulls it out of the noise. He glances over at his companion, "she hasn't been wandering the exhibit, or the staff areas..."
> He shrugs slightly.
> 
> "They did. The child has been missing for long enough to have the father pleading on the radio. But they haven't looked in places along the path the child took, that aren't monitored by video surveillance," the Entrapper's voice takes on a vaguely judgmental tone.




Century Girl looked confused at Entrapper's statement, "Why wouldyou think that they wouldn't have looked?  I was looking for clues that they maybe missed, not her, since they would have found her if she was still here.  I think that means it was a kidnapping, one of her dad's enemies....or maybe just some random..." the blonde heroine says, trailing off not really wanting to say what could be happening with the little girl.

[Taking ten on a search check of the Exhibit]


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 21, 2007)

"Too bad we don't know any telepaths."

"actually we do!" Bastion grins sheepishly as he puts his hand in a pocket and pulls of what appears to be a business card.

"I was so focussed on contacting Century Girl when all along I had Entrappers number with me. Perhaps if we contact him, he can contact Century Girl and we can all meet at Wading River Antique Emporium. 

Nanite would you do the honours..."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 21, 2007)

Nanite sweeps a little bow and takes the card from Bastion.

"Gimme a second."

He pauses for a second as if ruminating on some deep thought.  On his shoulder, the nanites swarm for a moment, producing a small little speaker that begins producing a dial tone followed by a series of beeps in various tones.

[sblock=for the Entrapper]
Your cell phone is ringing.  You should answer it.
[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]Let's see, that'll be 
Communication (cellular) for a few points
and Illusion (auditory) for the speaker phone system   
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Feb 21, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*

The Entrapper nods, "Of course. I was just talking out loud. Should probably learn to take my own ad..."

A pouch on his shoulder starts to vibrate. "Someone's calling me," he pulls out a small phone from his pocket.

"Hello?"


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 21, 2007)

Nanite grins as the Entrapper's voice comes out of his shoulder.  He nods to the others.

"This is the Entrapper, I presume?  This is Nanite, I'm here with most of our colleagues from our last encounter. . . well, except for Century Girl, we couldn't track her down.  We were hoping we might speak with you in person for a moment.  Are you busy?"


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 22, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nanite sweeps a little bow and takes the card from Bastion.
> 
> "Gimme a second."
> 
> He pauses for a second as if ruminating on some deep thought.  On his shoulder, the nanites swarm for a moment, producing a small little speaker that begins producing a dial tone followed by a series of beeps in various tones.




"Suuure...I pay $599 for mine and sign a 2 year contract and this guy makes one in 3 seconds."


----------



## Graf (Feb 22, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*



			
				Nanite said:
			
		

> "This is the Entrapper, I presume?  This is Nanite, I'm here with most of our colleagues from our last encounter. . . well, except for Century Girl, we couldn't track her down.  We were hoping we might speak with you in person for a moment.  Are you busy?"




'It is. Good to hear from you. I am slightly busy at... you're with everyone else? Now? Has something happened?"


----------



## Insight (Feb 22, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> [Century Girl looked confused at Entrapper's statement, "Why would you think that they wouldn't have looked?  I was looking for clues that they maybe missed, not her, since they would have found her if she was still here.  I think that means it was a kidnapping, one of her dad's enemies....or maybe just some random..." the blonde heroine says, trailing off not really wanting to say what could be happening with the little girl.
> 
> [Taking ten on a search check of the Exhibit]




The Serpent Exhibit, as stated, is designed externally to look like a mini Mayan pyramid.  Internally, the Mayan-esque motif continues.  Just off the main entrance is the gift shop (where the only camera resides), and then you continue on into the main entry chamber.

The main entry chamber is a u-shaped display of various snakes of the class Hemophidia, including the families Aniliidae, Anomochilidae, Boidae, Blyeridae, Cylindrophiidae, Loxocemidae, Pythonidae, Tropidophiidae, Uropeltidae, and Xenopeltidae.  Among these are coral snakes, Amazon boas, Mexican burrowing snakes, and ball pythons.  Off the main chamber are exits to the two sub-chambers, one for Xenophidia and one for Scolecophidia.

Searching the main entry chamber, Century Girl finds evidence that several groups of schoolchildren have likely been through since the last time the exhibit was cleaned: bits of trash, drink containers, candy and food wrappers, empty film cannisters, and discarded maps.  In examining the exhibits themselves, Century Girl finds that the exhibit set aside for the Bolyeria Multocarinata is empty.  All other exhibits are full and vibrant.

As Century Girl and the Entrapper are slowly circling the main entry chamber, a docent named Brent, a short young man with curly black hair, enters, sighs at the trash all over the chamber, grabs a broom and dustpan, and starts to clean up.

It is at this point that the Entrapper's phone rings...



			
				graf said:
			
		

> A pouch on his shoulder starts to vibrate. "Someone's calling me," he pulls out a small phone from his pocket.
> 
> "Hello?"






			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> "This is the Entrapper, I presume? This is Nanite, I'm here with most of our colleagues from our last encounter. . . well, except for Century Girl, we couldn't track her down. We were hoping we might speak with you in person for a moment. Are you busy?"






			
				graf said:
			
		

> "It is. Good to hear from you. I am slightly busy at... you're with everyone else? Now? Has something happened?"


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 22, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> 'It is. Good to hear from you. I am slightly busy at... you're with everyone else? Now? Has something happened?"




"Well, we're not quite sure what's up here yet.  But we were hoping to consult you about it.  It's probably not the best thing to talk about over the phone lines though.  We can zip over to wherever you're at and have a chat."

Nanite temporarily disables the outgoing signal from his voice and smiles at Mnemonic while he waits for the Entrapper's response.

"If it makes you feel any better, I still have to pay for service.  Well, not me. . ."

He taps meaningfully at the corporate logo on the shoulder of his uniform.  Then he turns his attention back to his phone call.


----------



## Graf (Feb 23, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*

Entrapper covers the mouth of the phone for a moment and glances at Century Girl, presuming that she is picking up the whole conversation with her enhanced senses. Assuming he gets some sort of affirmative sign he nods in return and moves the phone back to his lips.

OK. I'm at the Zoo . At the new 'snake exhibit' they have here. Century Girl is actually here as well. We'll be here for a bit. If you could join us here that would be fine.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 23, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "If it makes you feel any better, I still have to pay for service.  Well, not me. . ."
> 
> He taps meaningfully at the corporate logo on the shoulder of his uniform.  Then he turns his attention back to his phone call.





"I will try to remember that." Mnemonic said with a smirk.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 23, 2007)

"At the zoo" Bastion raises a bemused eyebrow mildly entertained by the exchange between Nanite and Mnemonic.
"corporate backing must be a wonderful thing" he muses "I know that what support the university gets hardly filters down to us

anyway" he shakes himself out of his musings "a trip to the zoo sounds interesting, and you're right we should probably talk in more private surroundings..."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 23, 2007)

Nanite grins slightly.

"Right, see you soon."

Then he ends the connection and looks at Glory, Mnemonic and Bastion.

"Well, that was convenient.  Two birds with one stone and such forth.  We can nip off to the zoo, find Entrapper and Century Girl and still have until this evening to phone our mysterious foot fetishist.  Grab the landlubber, and away we go."

The speaker drips away from his shoulder as the nanites swarm once more, flowing over his back and forming into the telltale rocket exhausts.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 23, 2007)

Century Girlstudies the empty display case for the Bolyeria Multocarinata wondering what exactly was suppoused to be in it and if it had anythingto do with the missing little girl.  When the cellphone rings the supergirl looks to her ally and then shugs, wondering if he had friends or a familiy.  While waiting for him to handle his call she made her way over to the Docent, Brent.

"Hi, I'm Century Girl, I was hoping that you could maybe help me with something Brent.  Its about this exhibit.  I was wondering if you could tell me whats suppoused to be in that display over there, its the only empty one, and the scientific name just sort of goes right over my head."  she says pointing out the empty display.  "Is it suppoused to be empty?"


----------



## Insight (Feb 25, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14, Afternoon*



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Century Girlstudies the empty display case for the Bolyeria Multocarinata wondering what exactly was suppoused to be in it and if it had anythingto do with the missing little girl.  When the cellphone rings the supergirl looks to her ally and then shugs, wondering if he had friends or a familiy.  While waiting for him to handle his call she made her way over to the Docent, Brent.
> 
> "Hi, I'm Century Girl, I was hoping that you could maybe help me with something Brent.  Its about this exhibit.  I was wondering if you could tell me whats suppoused to be in that display over there, its the only empty one, and the scientific name just sort of goes right over my head."  she says pointing out the empty display.  "Is it suppoused to be empty?"




Docent Brent smiles as Century Girl approaches.  "Hey, are you a superhero or something... or, sorry, super_heroine_?".  The early 20-something zoo employee is definitely checking out Century Girl.

"Oh, yeah, the Bolyeria Multocarinata," he continues.  Brent walks over to the empty exhibit.  "They've been planning to put one in here, I guess.  I'm a zoology student at Freedom City University, actually I was thinking of going into heptology as a specialization.  I like snakes.  Anyway, the Bolyeria Multocarinata is also known as the Round Island Boa or also the Fossorial Boa.  It's on the IUCN list of threatened species.  I guess there's not that many of them in the world.  It would be a major coup if we got one."

He turns to once again look at Century Girl.  "But, this enclosure has been empty since the place was built almost a year ago.  Dunno if maybe they are trying to get the boa, or maybe if they are going to replace it with a different species."


----------



## ByteRynn (Feb 25, 2007)

Glory grabs his non-aerial friend and takes off toward the Zoo.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 25, 2007)

During the flight, Mnemonic couldn't help to take in ALL the details from this new perspective. Maybe someday he could get himself a skycycle like he saw Bowman ride in news footage. The sensation was exhilarating!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14, Afternoon*


			
				Insight said:
			
		

> Docent Brent smiles as Century Girl approaches.  "Hey, are you a superhero or something... or, sorry, super_heroine_?".  The early 20-something zoo employee is definitely checking out Century Girl.
> 
> "Oh, yeah, the Bolyeria Multocarinata," he continues.  Brent walks over to the empty exhibit.  "They've been planning to put one in here, I guess.  I'm a zoology student at Freedom City University, actually I was thinking of going into heptology as a specialization.  I like snakes.  Anyway, the Bolyeria Multocarinata is also known as the Round Island Boa or also the Fossorial Boa.  It's on the IUCN list of threatened species.  I guess there's not that many of them in the world.  It would be a major coup if we got one."
> 
> He turns to once again look at Century Girl.  "But, this enclosure has been empty since the place was built almost a year ago.  Dunno if maybe they are trying to get the boa, or maybe if they are going to replace it with a different species."




Century Girl smiles at Brent encouragingly, "Yes, I'm a superhero.  The exact word isn't really important, its what you do after all, not what you call yourself.  Its sort of the family business I guess you could call it.  You can probably guess who my father was, they just had the redidication of his statue in Memorial Park."   the girl says, twirling around so that the docent could see all of her costume, also giving a good look at her shapely figure though that wasn't the point of it.

"The Entrapper and I are looking for clues about that little girl that went missing, the empty display just caught my eye was all.  Have you seen anything wierd since you disappeared, or before it maybe? Anything even slightly out of the ordinary?  It could be a really big help to me."


----------



## Graf (Feb 26, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*

Entrapper gives Century Girl some space to see what she can pull out of the docent, going off to search around the exhibit and paying particular attention to the mini-mayan pyramid. 
He'll stay within earshot of their conversation though.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 26, 2007)

"Just a minute" Bastion says as he rushes over to the flower shop and pays for a bouquet of frangapani and hibiscus to be delivered to Leilua with a note saying "E ku'u ipolani, aloha nui au ia 'oe, I may be late tonight"

He then rushes back and again makes a leap into the air letting himself feel the swirl and flow of energy as he rides up to follow the others...


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 26, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Just a minute" Bastion says as he rushes over to the flower shop and pays for a bouquet of frangapani and hibiscus to be delivered to Leilua with a note saying "E ku'u ipolani, aloha nui au ia 'oe, I may be late tonight"
> 
> He then rushes back and again makes a leap into the air letting himself feel the swirl and flow of energy as he rides up to follow the others...




"An interesting courting ritual, Valentine's Day...It has it's roots in Lupercalia; an ancient Roman festival held annually on Feb. 15. The ceremony of the festival was intended to secure fertility and keep out evil. Two male youths, clad in animal skin, ran around the city slapping passersby with strips of goat skin. Because the youths impersonated male goat, the ceremony was believed to be in honor of Faunus. The festival survived into Christian times and was not abolished until the end of the 5th century by Pope Gelasius I; who recast the pagan festival as a Christian feast day in circa 496, declaring February 14 to be St. Valentine's Day. Of course it was not associated with love until the 14th century..." Mnemonic shrugged and cut himself off. "This is my first...That I can remember anyway. Should I be sending someone flowers?"


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 26, 2007)

Nanite gives the memory man a wry smile as the fly their way to the zoo.  He nods sagely at Mnemonic's summary of Valentine's Day as if he had any idea what the man was talking about.

"Welcome to the world we live in.  I like to call it 'Singles Awareness Day'.  It's that special day when all the people who have someone get together and make all of us who have nobody painfully aware of that fact.  Buy yourself some chocolate tomorrow, friend.  It'll be on sale."


----------



## Insight (Feb 26, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14, Afternoon*



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Century Girl smiles at Brent encouragingly, "Yes, I'm a superhero.  The exact word isn't really important, its what you do after all, not what you call yourself.  Its sort of the family business I guess you could call it.  You can probably guess who my father was, they just had the redidication of his statue in Memorial Park."   the girl says, twirling around so that the docent could see all of her costume, also giving a good look at her shapely figure though that wasn't the point of it.
> 
> "The Entrapper and I are looking for clues about that little girl that went missing, the empty display just caught my eye was all.  Have you seen anything wierd since she disappeared, or before it maybe? Anything even slightly out of the ordinary?  It could be a really big help to me."




OOC: I fixed Century Girl's quote. It was misleading as written   

Brent paces.  "Emily Diaz?  Well, as I'm sure you've heard, the police were all over the zoo.  I don't know if they found anything, but from what I hear, they didn't."

He stops at the empty display.  "An uncle of mine is a detective on the Freedom City PD.  I wonder if he could help."

"To answer your question, I haven't seen anything all that strange around the zoo," the docent continues.  "I think they are doing some renovations around here though.  We've been closing the snake exhibit an hour earlier for the past month with no real explanation.  But... I haven't seen any construction workers or anything come in and do anything.  Odd."


----------



## Graf (Feb 26, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*

The Entrapper's head swivels back toward the docent and Century Girl for a minute. interesting...

Then he returns his attention to searching the exhibit, starting with the mini-mayan pyramid.

OOC (take 10 or roll, whichever is appropriate)


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 27, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14, Afternoon*



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> "To answer your question, I haven't seen anything all that strange around the zoo," the docent continues.  "I think they are doing some renovations around here though.  We've been closing the snake exhibit an hour earlier for the past month with no real explanation.  But... I haven't seen any construction workers or anything come in and do anything.  Odd."




Century Girl looks very interested in Brent's answer, and she encourages him to continue with an excited grin.  "That could totally have something to do with it, or not, but we should definitely check it out.  Thanks Brent.  Would that stuff be going on down in the basement or what?" she asks him waiting for his answer before heading down to the lower areas to continue the search.

[ooc:Taking 10 to search the rest of the place, especially the lower areas or places that people wouldn't normally go.


----------



## Insight (Feb 27, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14, Afternoon*



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Century Girl looks very interested in Brent's answer, and she encourages him to continue with an excited grin.  "That could totally have something to do with it, or not, but we should definitely check it out.  Thanks Brent.  Would that stuff be going on down in the basement or what?" she asks him waiting for his answer before heading down to the lower areas to continue the search.




"Uhh... the exhibit doesn't have a basement," Brent replies, seemingly confused.  "This is the only floor.  It looks like there's an upper level from the outside, but it's just cosmetic.  The kids ask about it all the time."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> [ooc:Taking 10 to search the rest of the place, especially the lower areas or places that people wouldn't normally go.]






			
				Graf said:
			
		

> The Entrapper's head swivels back toward the docent and Century Girl for a minite. interesting...
> 
> Then he returns his attention to searching the exhibit, starting with the mini-mayan pyramid.
> 
> OOC (take 10 or roll, whichever is appropriate)




Century Girl and the Entrapper search the main exhibit area again, this time being much more thorough.  As they search, Docent Brent walks away.

After a few minutes, the Entrapper finds some unusual scrapes on the stone floor just before the empty enclosure.  Motioning Century Girl over, the two discover that the enclosure has possibly been moved recently, as the front of the enclosure doesn't quite match up with the front of the rest of the other enclosures on this side of the room.

[OOC: Graf, I'm not quite sure what you meant by "mini Mayan pyramid".  The entire place is within what could be described as a "mini Mayan pyramid".  That's the design of the outside of the exhibit.]


----------



## Graf (Feb 28, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*

Entrapper squats down near the front of the enclosure. This could be what they've been working on... Except he just said that workers don't come in and out. The Entrapper glances up to see the boy has wandered off.

Entrapper glances up and around the exhibit. Without video cameras there wouldn't be any way for them to monitor what's going on in here.

He stands up and pushes his hat back, scratching his inky black bald head and staring intently at the floor. Want to have a look?

OOC Thanks. I wasn't actually sure, so I just made some assumptions and went with it. Thanks for the clue-in.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 28, 2007)

Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon

"Yea, it definitely could be something.  Then again it could just be them not being very exact when they built it and a kid banging into it or something."  Century Girl offers.  "Bye Brent, Thanks for the help."

Looking around at the room devoid of clues the blonde girl nods and moves over to the display case.  The powerful superheroine gingerly uses her great strength to lift te display case off the floor and away from the wall, going slowly as she does to ensure she isn't breaking anything.

"See anything?"  she asks Entrapper holding the weight.


----------



## Insight (Feb 28, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Yea, it definitely could be something.  Then again it could just be them not being very exact when they built it and a kid banging into it or something."  Century Girl offers.  "Bye Brent, Thanks for the help."
> 
> Looking around at the room devoid of clues the blonde girl nods and moves over to the display case.  The powerful superheroine gingerly uses her great strength to lift te display case off the floor and away from the wall, going slowly as she does to ensure she isn't breaking anything.
> 
> "See anything?"  she asks Entrapper holding the weight.




[OOC: The empty enclosure doesn't seem to lift so much as pull out.  Noted below.]

Century Girl pulls on the sides of the empty 6' x 6' enclosure to reveals that it slides out without too much trouble on her part.  It would probably take two normal men to do this, but Century Girl can easily overcome her lack of leverage with brute strength.

Behind the enclosure is the space behind.  The Entrapper sees metal rails along which the enclosure would be pulled or pushed along without damaging it.  On the wall behind where the enclosure normally resides is a metal symbol - a serpentine design.  It is set into the wall in relief fashion, and appears to be made from bronze, brass, or possibly gold.


----------



## Graf (Feb 28, 2007)

The Entrapper takes a step forward looking intently at the relief.
Yes! It's some sort of snake symbol...

But what is it doing here in this zoo exhibit?

OOC Can I make some sort of knowledge roll to find out more about the symbol?

The Entrapper pulls out a pencil and piece of paper (receipt actually) and makes a quick sketch of the releif.
I wonder if this has something to do with the missing girl?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 1, 2007)

Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon

Century girl gently swiveled out the display case and let it come to rest, joining Entrapper in examining what she had uncovered.  "I wonder if we should call the cops, let them dust for prints or something.  The scuffs are recent but I wouldn't want to waste their time and pull them off of any other leads.  Lets check it out and then call them in I guess."  CG offered.

The girl ran her hand along the inlay, looking to see if it had a pressure sensor or something that would make a door open or anything that could hide a girl in it.


----------



## Graf (Mar 1, 2007)

The Entrapper frowns as he steps into the space with Century Girl.
It's hard to imagine this was installed without anyone at the zoo knowing.

I wonder why the exhibit is being closed early each day?


----------



## Insight (Mar 1, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> The Entrapper takes a step forward looking intently at the relief.
> Yes! It's some sort of snake symbol...
> 
> But what is it doing here in this zoo exhibit?
> ...




The Entrapper doesn't know anything specific or helpful in regards to the symbol, but he can transcribe the image easily enough.


----------



## Graf (Mar 2, 2007)

I've never seen anything like this before...
The Entrapper finishes his crude copy of the releif carefully tucking it back into a pouch.

He squats down to make a careful search of the area (including the releif)
OOC Search skill +15


----------



## Insight (Mar 2, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*

Glory (carrying Mnemonic), Bastion, and Nanite arrive at Freedom Zoo and quickly located the Serpent Exhibit.  They find Century Girl and the Entrapper within.  One of the snake enclosures has been pulled free of its housing and the two extant heroes are investigating something strange in the space behind where the enclosure normally sits.

OOC:  Feel free to interact now.  I'll post when everyone has had the chance to do something / post.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 3, 2007)

OOC:  Century Girl is examining(ie pressing about as hard as a normal man) the relief to see if its a pressure pad to open up a stairway or a hidden door.


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 3, 2007)

Mnemonic walked in taming his wind-blown hair. "Hello all...Hmm what do we have here?" he asked eyeing Entrapper and Century Girl fondling the bas relief.

OOC: Knowledge Check 29?


----------



## Graf (Mar 3, 2007)

Entrapper tips his hat to the other heroes as they approach. 

Thanks for coming out to meet us. Sorry if I was short on the phone.



			
				Mnemonic said:
			
		

> "Hello all...Hmm what do we have here?"



Hard to say. A girl disappeared at the zoo recently. The tour group passed through here. We were poking around and, Entrapper gestures vaguely at the releif we found this.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 3, 2007)

Riding in over the zoo Bastion makes a quick sweep of the Zoo and takes time to check out the pyramid structure the tops the snake exhibit. 

As the others make their way inside Bastion slides down the side of the enclosure before coming in to land

" Emily Diaz?" he recalls as he settles in next to the others "I remember seeing the reports on the news, poor girl. So what have you found?"

Bastion goes in closer behind Century Girl to get a better look at the relief, scanning to see if he can notice any mechanisms or eletronics attached to it....

(ooc 1. Search of the 'Pyramid'  D20 roll 19 + Search (+11) = 30

2. Investigating the Bas Releif D20 roll 7 + whatever skill as appropriate Notice [4] +5, Search [4] +11, Disable Device [8] +15, Knowledge (technology) [8] +15 )


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 3, 2007)

Glory looks around uncomfortably/

"I'm afraid I am not much of a detective.  If she's hurt when we find her, I will be able to help."


----------



## Insight (Mar 4, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, February 14th, Afternoon*



			
				ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Glory looks around uncomfortably.
> 
> "I'm afraid I am not much of a detective. If she's hurt when we find her, I will be able to help."






			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Mnemonic walked in taming his wind-blown hair. "Hello all...Hmm what do we have here?" he asked eyeing Entrapper and Century Girl fondling the bas relief.
> 
> OOC: Knowledge Check 29?




OOC:[sblock]It is an image of a serpent, most likely created this century.  It is pretty much indistinct, and doesn't remind you particularly of anything you've seen.[/sblock]



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> Hard to say. A girl disappeared at the zoo recently. The tour group passed through here. We were poking around and, Entrapper gestures vaguely at the relief we found this.






			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Emily Diaz?" he recalls as he settles in next to the others "I remember seeing the reports on the news, poor girl. So what have you found?"
> 
> Bastion goes in closer behind Century Girl to get a better look at the relief, scanning to see if he can notice any mechanisms or eletronics attached to it....
> 
> ...




OOC:
[sblock]Bastion doesn't notice anything in addition to what Century Girl and the Entrapper have already found.  

Re: the symbol - iIt is impossible to determine without removing the plate.  There are no obvious mechanics or electronics outside of the plate itself.[/sblock]



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> OOC:  Century Girl is examining (ie pressing about as hard as a normal man) the relief to see if its a pressure pad to open up a stairway or a hidden door.




Bastion watches as Century Girl presses the symbol.  The metal plate withdraws into the wall, and the floor just before the symbol begins to slowly slide away.  Both Century Girl and Bastion move away, and all can see that a stairway has been revealed beneath the floor.

Sticking their heads down into the stairway, Century Girl and Bastion can see lights lit below, coming from wherever the stairs lead.


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 4, 2007)

"Huh, that's interesting.  I suspect this is a clue of some import."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 4, 2007)

Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon   

Century Girl whistles when the floor slides away to show off the staircase.  "I do think that this is what some would call a clue." The supergirl floated forward down the stairs letting her incredible night vision tell her as much as it could.  "I'll go first."  she calls softly back over her shoulder.


----------



## Graf (Mar 5, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Afternoon*

Entrapper snorts slightly to himself and takes a step back. Noting that his companions are focused on the stairway into the ground he brings his hand up to his face in a peculiar gesture. A glimmering, stylized white eye about six inches in diamiter appears floating in front of his forehead.

OOC:  ESP to see what's at the end of the stairs/corridor (unless it's more than 100 ft away of course)


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 5, 2007)

"Definately a clue" Bastion agrees as he watches Century girl descend.
He readies himself to follow, going through the focus exercise in preparation for mainpulation of his kinetic fields. it takes only a few seconds before he follows scanning the stairwell for cameras, alarms or worse...

(occ so can I apply my skills to looking for traps (cameras, lasers, alarms)? Rolled 5 + Search [4] +11, Disable Device [8] +15, or Knowledge (technology) [8] +15)


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 5, 2007)

Glory follows them down, raising his fist, illuminating his hand and any darkness around him.


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 8, 2007)

"Hmmm. Snake symbol leading to secret passages..Missing child...Advertisement for Voodoo rituals. I wonder if there is some sort of connection?" Mnemonic mused outloud.

He followed the others, his trademark goggles amplifying what available light there was so he could see better.

OOC: Using Mental Quickness whatever rolls are applicable


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 11, 2007)

<<bump>>


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 12, 2007)

Bastion turns his head back to look when he hears the *bump*.~He can feel the nervous tension rising in his stomach but reasons that close to Century Girl might be the safest place to be if anything does happen...


----------



## Graf (Mar 12, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Bastion turns his head back to look when he hears the *bump*



Ow!

The Entrapper rubs his elbow and looks up at everyone.

Sorry... I uh,... banged the display case... with my elbow. I was distracted...

His distorted face is vaguely visible through the featureless black mask covering his head. Right on the funny bone too. Wow, that hurts.


----------



## Insight (Mar 12, 2007)

*Chapter 1: The Coil*

*Beneath Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Evening*

Century Girl is the first down the stairs.  It is a very basic set of cement stairs, built into the recessed floor beneath the Serpent Exhibit.  There is light coming from somewhere down below, most likely around a corner.  Century Girl continues on as Glory and Bastion follow her down the stairs.  The Entrapper, Nanite, and Mnemonic take up the rear.

None of the heroes spots any sort of alarms, traps, or electronics of any kind down here.

The stairs lead to a door, a heavy metal door enscribed with a larger version of the same snake symbol from above.  The illumination down here comes from a large exposed bulb just above the door.

As soon as Century Girl makes a footfall at the bottom of the stairs, everyone can hear the sound of metal grinding, as a large plate covers the entrance from above.  More sounds of sliding objects can be heard above.

Once all of the sounds have stopped, the heroes are staring at the door.  There isn't an obvious way to open the door, though Century Girl is pretty sure she can find a way to open it


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 12, 2007)

Beneath Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Evening

Century Girl was a rather simplistic and direct soul.  The blonde heroine immediately pressed on the inlay, thinking the doors would operate on the same principal, but she was quite ready to force the issue.

OOC:  pushing in the inlay, if not she wiill immediately force the  door via brute strength.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 12, 2007)

Nanite scowls as the door closes behind them.  The question is. . . did the door close by itself or did someone close it for them.  Getting it open again won't be a problem, but it might be noisy.  For now he contents himself with examining the door ahead of them.

"Let's see what's in there, shall we?  Gimme a second."

The nanites swarm over his face for a moment, and he blinks as a silvery sheen covers his eyes.  He concentrates on the doorway for a second.

[sblock=ooc]4 points into Super Sense: X-ray vision.  Can't penetrate lead.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Mar 13, 2007)

The Entrapper steps away and looks at the door.

A glowing white sigil appears over his face.
 OOC ESP to look beyond the door.


----------



## Insight (Mar 13, 2007)

*Beneath Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Evening*

[sblock=Nanite & The Entrapper]Beyond the door, you see darkness.  Barely visible in the distance are some small artificial lights, possibly dim fluorescent lights.[/sblock]



			
				shalimar said:
			
		

> Century Girl was a rather simplistic and direct soul. The blonde heroine immediately pressed on the inlay, thinking the doors would operate on the same principal, but she was quite ready to force the issue.
> 
> OOC: pushing in the inlay, if not she wiill immediately force the door via brute strength.




Century Girl presses the symbol and the door slides open.  Beyond is a vast, dark room.  Glory's flaming hand (and other sources of illumination) reveal that the room is much larger than the 60' radius you can see.  In the distance, you can see faint light sources.

In the illuminated area, you see along the walls a series of electronic workstations, all of which are currently powered down.  Monitors along the walls are dead.  In the center of the floor is a large representation of the same serpent symbol you've seen twice before.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 13, 2007)

"This looks like a job for 'computer geek'" Bastion gives a self deprecating grin as he looks over the work stations to determine how difficult it might be to access them.

From there he scans up the walls looking for cameras or alarms and then prepares to raise a defensive feild before moving in towards the workstations

"its certainly not something I'd expect to find beneath a zoo.
Who wants to go first?" he asks


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 13, 2007)

Glory strides into the center of the room, trying to illuminate more of their surroundings.  He is careful not to go so far as to leave the others in the dark.

"I'll give you light to work by, friend.  What console seems likely?"


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 13, 2007)

Nanite looks around the room with a quizzical expression.

"What's up with all this?  I mean, secret hidden lair under the snake exhibit at the zoo, okay.  But why go to all the trouble if nobody is even using it.  Shouldn't there be machine gun weilding flunkies and some bald guy with a cat?"


----------



## Graf (Mar 13, 2007)

*Beneath Freedom Zoo, Feb 14th, Evening*



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> Century Girl presses the symbol and the door slides open.



A small glowing white sigil in the shape of an eye is visible for a moment just after the door opens, matching the one floating in front of the Entrapper's forehead. A moment later it winks out.

The Entrapper follows the others into the room. Standing inside the dooryway he pushs his hat back and whistles.



			
				Nanite said:
			
		

> "What's up with all this?  I mean, secret hidden lair under the snake exhibit at the zoo, okay.  But why go to all the trouble if nobody is even using it.  Shouldn't there be machine gun weilding flunkies and some bald guy with a cat?"




Siesta?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 14, 2007)

"Lights are out and nobodys home?  That just doesn't seem right.  If we wait, we might luck out and the guys could show up, Brent did say that people were coming in here nightly, and it has to be getting towards closing time."  Century girl offers looking around with her exceptional nightvision to pierce the darkness.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 14, 2007)

"Then perhaps we should get moving to see what's in here before they come in for work."

He walks out into the room with Glory and begins looking to see what else might be in the room besides the computers.  The nanites form into banks of led lights to pierce the darkness.

[sblock=ooc]Environmental Control [light] 5 ranks, total illumination[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 14, 2007)

Mnemonic squints momentarily as his visor adjusts to the sudden change in illumination.

"The consoles seem a very like source of information, but I have no objection to looking around before we focus on that. Though we could also divide our efforts. Some of us work on the console, while the others have a look around?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 14, 2007)

"I'll let someone else look into the consoles.  I'll look around to see if there are anmore rooms to this place since the little girl doesn't seem to be in this one.  Perhaps someone who can see through walls could point me in the right direction?"


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 14, 2007)

Nanite sweeps an ostentatious bow that causes the light to swirl around the room as he moves.

"But of coursem m'lday!  Where shall we start?"

He walks off to the far end of the room with Century Girl, watching for any doorways.


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 15, 2007)

Mnemonic walks up behind Bastion. "I am no computer expert, but I am a quick learner."  Mnemonic says with a smirk. "What can I do to help?"

OOC: Looking to do the Aid Action on Bastion's Computer check. Use Quickness if possible to take 20.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 15, 2007)

Once sure they aren't alarmed or otherwise boobytrapped Bastion attempts to access a workstation to see what secrets might be hidden there in, hacking his way pass any encryption that might be in the way...

(ooc Take 20 on skill computers +15, rolled a 10 if a roll is required)


----------



## Insight (Mar 18, 2007)

*Beneath Freedom Zoo, February 14th, Evening*

As soon as Bastion and Mnemonic make for one of the nearby consoles, and Century Girl and Nanite step toward the darkness, the sound of whirring gears and metal on stone can be heard.  Footsteps... getting closer and closer.

Into the shadowy illumination enter a dozen robotic humanoids, all with serpent symbols emblazoned on their breastplates, carrying high-tech rifles of some kind.  They do not appear to be coming for a casual chat.

OOC:  Here's how this is going to work.  I am going to be handling all of the rolls.  Simply state what you would like for your character to attempt to do, and I'll interpret that as best I can depending on the current circumstances of when your character acts in the initiative order.  Since MnM doesn't really use tactical rules (in terms of AoOs, etc), I'm not going to bother with maps, unless something depends on it.  

Assume this is a very large room with no real obstacles or cover.  There are 12 robots of roughly human size and shape coming towards the lit portion of the chamber.  They are approximately 60ft from Century Girl and Nanite, and about 90ft from everyone else at the start of combat.

State your actions for Round One.

*Initiative Order*
*Bastion*: 27
*Mnemonic*: 24
*Nanite*: 18 [Higher Init Bonus]
*Robots*: 18
*Century Girl*: 17
*Glory*: 15
*The Entrapper*: 10


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 18, 2007)

"I knew this was too easy..." Mnemonic unholstered his Blaster and shot one of the Guardbots.

OOC: Defensive Stance, Draw Blaster, Attack a Bot, -2 for range increment. 

+4 atk DC 20 Dmg (who knows maybe I will get lucky)
Defense now is a 22 until my next turn.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 18, 2007)

"Damn!" Bastion grimaces at the advancing robot guard "what kind of bloody zoo is this!".

Almost instinctively he lifts up from the floor and throws a kinetic block at the robots attempting to halt them in their tracks or at least slow them down

(ooc nullify movement)


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2007)

"I don't think the welcoming comittee looks very welcoming."  Century Girl calls out, flying up towards the ceiling and then straight down into the middle of the robot formation, intending to strike the floor hard enough to knock all the robots of their feet., but holding back enough force that she hopefully wouldn't knock down her more distant comrades.

(OOC: Using Groundstrike feat:
Area Trip check at 1D20+10 vs Robots, 1D20+4 vs Nanite, 1D20+1 vs all others, DC 20 Reflex Save for half)

IF the Robots move closer before Century Girl can move or an ally gets closer to the group of robots she will instead attack the closest robot aggresively (Attack +10 (DC 27), Defense 14)


----------



## Graf (Mar 19, 2007)

In the back of the group by the entryway a stylized white eye appears near the Entrapper's forehead.

Uh, every...



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> Into the shadowy illumination enter a dozen robotic humanoids, all with serpent symbols emblazoned on their breastplates, carrying high-tech rifles of some kind.




...one?




			
				Bastion said:
			
		

> "Damn!" Bastion grimaces at the advancing robot guard "what kind of bloody zoo is this!".
> 
> He lifts up from the floor and throws a kinetic block at the robots attempting to halt them in their tracks or at least slow them down




I think we're going to...



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> "I knew this was too easy..." Mnemonic unholstered his Blaster and shot one of the Guardbots.




...be...



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I don't think the welcoming committee looks very welcoming."  Century Girl calls out, flying up towards the ceiling and then straight down into the middle of the robot formation.




...attac...
The Entrapper tries to keep his feet as the shockwave rolls the floor underneath his feat.

...right. Anyway.  The Entrapper mutters to himself as he reclaims his balance. 

Pulling a large sphere from one of his bandoleers he cocks his arm back, takes a half step and launches it at the horde of robots. 
OOC (Ap: Snare 5 (Extras: Affects Incorporeal (+1), Area Burst (+1))
 Reflex Save DC 15 (burst)
Basically he’s going to wind up hitting CG with the shot, but he’s (possibly incorrectly) assuming she won’t be seriously impaired by it. 

Entrapper is not incorporeal. 
With Danger Sense I’m not sure if his Defense (+15) is halved or not during the robot attack.
(If it is then we could just say that it went off but he’s too inept to have gotten ready in time).

_Alternate action:_ If the robots have been effectively attacking (firing and hurting people, teleporting into melee, etc) he’ll probably use AP: Create Object to throw up a wall between as many people as possible and the robots.


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 19, 2007)

If the Robots have apparently hurt anyone:

Glory rushes to his wounded comrade and channels the light he has used into illuminate the room into the warm healing flame of life, attempting to close all wounds.  (Use Healing)

If the Robots seem inept and unable to hurt anyone:

Glory forms the flame surrounding his arm into a spear of fire, moves flies toward the nearest robot, and pierces it with flame. (Strike)


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 19, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Damn!" Bastion grimaces at the advancing robot guard "what kind of bloody zoo is this!".
> 
> Almost instinctively he lifts up from the floor and throws a kinetic block at the robots attempting to halt them in their tracks or at least slow them down
> 
> (ooc nullify movement)




OOC: Tonguez,
I believe Bastion would have to use Extra Effort to affect all of the Robots. Otherwise he can only _Nullify Movement_ one target at a time.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 19, 2007)

Nanites nods knowingly.

"I knew there were supposed to be armed mooks SOMEWHERE around here."

He darts to the side to avoid presenting such a tempting target and opens fire on the lead robot, his nanites reconfiguring into a weapon mode even as he moves.

[sblock=ooc]shapeshift laser (blast 5)
move away from the center of the room (sideways)
attack +7; Damage DC 20[/sblock]


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 20, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> OOC: Tonguez,
> I believe Bastion would have to use Extra Effort to affect all of the Robots. Otherwise he can only _Nullify Movement_ one target at a time.



ooc Damn! I knew why I was gonna throw a force feild instead! I'll leave it as is and call it a result of his inexperience and momentary panic. Anyway Insight target the lead droid


----------



## Insight (Mar 26, 2007)

*Beneath Freedom Zoo, Feb. 14th, Evening*

*27 - Bastion*
Bastion raises a hand, causing kinetic energy to draw a set of unattended chairs into the air and toward the closest robot.

[sblock]Ranged attack roll (9+5=14) HITS.  Opposed Power Check Bastion (1+10=11) vs. Robot's Move (7+6=13) - Robot wins.[/sblock]

The chairs ineffectually bounce off the robot, who continues forward.

[sblock=Bastion]I assume you're going to turn on your Force Field and Mind Shield.  These are free actions to activate.[/sblock]

*24 - Mnemonic*
"I knew this was too easy..." Mnemonic says, drawing his blaster and firing at the closest robot, the same one Bastion tried to slow down with the volley of chairs.

[sblock]Ranged attack roll (19+4=23) HITS.  Toughess Save (9+10=19) vs Dmg Save DC 20 FAILS.  Robot 1 is _destroyed_.[/sblock]

Mnemonic's blast strikes true, sending the targeted robot to the floor in pieces.

*18 - Nanite*
Nanites nods knowingly. "I knew there were supposed to be armed mooks SOMEWHERE around here." He darts to the side to avoid presenting such a tempting target and opens fire on the nearest robot, his nanites reconfiguring into a weapon mode even as he moves.

[sblock]Shapeshift as a free action.  Nanite is going to get a -2 penalty to hit for range.  Ranged attack roll (2+5=7) MISSES.  Nanite moves 30ft laterally away from Century Girl.[/sblock]

Nanite's blast misses wide.

*18 - Robots*
The robots split into three groups: three go after Nanite, who split away from the rest of the heroes, four move forward to engage Century Girl, and four pass Century Girl and move 30ft closer to the main group (Mnemonic, Glory, the Entrapper, and Bastion).  

[sblock]Robots 2-4 move to within 10ft of Nanite and fire.  Ranged attack rolls (11+5=16, 3+5=8, 3+5=8) all MISS.  Robots 5-8 move to Century Girl and attack in melee.  Melee attack rolls (16+5=21, 15+5=20, 7+5=12, 4+5=9) Two HITS.  Toughness Saves are unnecessary because the robots' damage bonus (+5) is less than her Toughness bonus (+10).  Robots 9-12 move forward 30ft and fire one each upon Bastion, the Entrapper, Glory, and Mnemonic.  Ranged attack rolls (10+5=15, 10+5=15, 9+5=14, 6+5=11) HIT on Glory (no dodge bonus since he's flat-footed), all others MISS. Toughness save (5+4=9) vs. Damage Save DC 20 FAILS. Glory is _bruised_, _stunned_, and _staggered_.[/sblock]

Three robots fire at Nanite and miss.  Four robots engage Century Girl in close combat, swinging away with their metal fists, unable to harm her.  The remaining four robots fire at the other heroes, only striking Glory, who is badly injured.

*17 - Century Girl*
"I don't think the welcoming comittee looks very welcoming." Century Girl calls out, rearing back a fist and laying into one of the robots nearest her.

[sblock]Century Girl strikes Robot 5. Melee attack roll (3+8=11) HITS.  Toughness save (20+10=30) SUCCEEDS.[/sblock]

Century Girl's fist glances off the robot's chestplate.

*15 - Glory*
Glory is on the ground, clutching his chest.  He gets up gingerly and fires a spout of flame at the nearest robot.

[sblock]Glory uses a Hero Point to recover from the stunned condition.  Ranged attack roll (14+10=24) HITS.  Toughness save (4+10=14) FAILS.  Robot 10 is _destroyed_.[/sblock]

*10 - The Entrapper*
Pulling a large sphere from one of his bandoleers, the Entrapper cocks his arm back, takes a half step and launches it at the horde of robots nearest Century Girl.

[sblock]Ranged attack roll (16+5=21) hits Def 5 square behind Century Girl, affecting her and Robots 5-8.  Reflex saves (CG 17+10=27, Robots 17+2=19, 15+2=17, 7+2=9, 6+2=8), Century Girl and Robots 5 and 6 SUCCEED, Robots 7 and 8 FAIL.  CG and Robots 5 and 6 reduce the effect of the Snare to 3 ranks.  All get another Reflex save (CG 6+10=16, Robots 12+2=14, 5+2=7, 15+2=17, 18+2=20), Century Girl SUCCEEDS and is unaffected, Robot 5 SUCCEEDS and is unaffected.  Robot 6 FAILS by more than 5 and is not only _entangled_, but also _bound_ and _helpless_.  Robots 7 and 8 both SUCCEED and are unaffected.[/sblock]

The Entrapper's device explodes in an array of tangling tendrils, snaking around the feet of Century Girl and the robots assailing her.  Most of the combatants are able to escape the tendrils, with the exception of one of the robots.

*Conditions*
Glory is bruised (-1) and staggered [1 Hero Point used]
Nanite is 30ft away from Century Girl
Robot 1 - Destroyed
Robot 2 - 10ft from Nanite
Robot 3 - 10ft from Nanite
Robot 4 - 10ft from Nanite
Robot 5 - In melee w/Century Girl
Robot 6 - 5 ft from Century Girl, entangled, bound, helpless
Robot 7 - In melee w/Century Girl
Robot 8 - In melee w/Century Girl
Robot 9 - 30ft from main group
Robot 10 - Destroyed
Robot 11 - 30ft from main group
Robot 12 - 30ft from main group


----------



## Graf (Mar 26, 2007)

The bluish swirls fade from Entrapper's chest as the effect that allowed the blaster bolt to pass through his chest fades. 

Be smart...  he mutters to himself

Unhooking another globe from his bandoleer he maneuvers to give himself a good throw and lets fly again.

OOC Edited to reflect party actions.Edited again to reflect the fact that I can't read properly.

Move: Unless somebody throws up something like a force field around the main group he'll run up the entry way wall (Super movement).

Standard Action: Snare

Targets by priority:
1)If it looks like Glory is still hurt and a robot is coming over to finish him then focused full strength snare on that robot.
_Snare 10 (Extra: Affects Incorporeal (+1), Flaw: Unreliable – Limited to 5 Uses (-1))_

Otherwise target 2) unengaged robot group [edit: #9-12 2-4] with
_(Ap: Snare 5 (Extras: Affects Incorporeal (+1), Area Burst (+1))
Reflex Save DC 15 (burst)_

If Nanite also runs into melee with the robots then Entrapper will just throw at group 9-12 and hope Memonic doesn't get hit.

Entrapper is not incorporeal. He has 4 "full strength" snares remaining (3 if he completes his actions this round)


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 26, 2007)

*27 - Bastion*
Bastion grimaces as the manipulated chairs ineffectually bounce off the robot, who continues forward to be taken out by Ras' blaster.

Still hovering he feels the glow of energy as a force feild forms unconciously around his body and mind.  His mind is racing as the battle rages around him and gasps as Glory is hit and collapses to the ground, clutching his chest. 

Quickly moving to Glory he checks to see if the young godling is concious and prepares to throw up a protective forcefeild should such be required 

"if anyone wants to attack they better do it now!" he calls "I'm putting a wall between Glory and the 'bots!!"

Insight  [sblock]Ready action to throw up a force feild between the Robots and Glory, Myself and any others. But will wait to see what the others do
However if the 'bots move to attack myself or glory first then the feild goes up - sorry Graf

and Yes Mind Sheild and Forcefeild up, I realise I wasn't clear (ie didn't actually say it) but I assumed these were up when Bastion came down the stairs[/sblock]

(ooc Graf good heads up the forcefeild was exactly what I was going to do)


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 26, 2007)

OOC: I dont think there is anything preventing us from attacking when we have a force field on, it just provides protection. Create Object would actually create a wall.


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 26, 2007)

Mnemonic vaulted over the consoles and raced towards the closest robot. He squared off and took a stance not unlike a pro-fighter in the ring. The humming of his Power-Glove could be heard (sounding not unlike a light saber) as he wound up to punch the mechanical marauder.

OOC: 
Move to robot. 
Defensive Stance -4 to hit +2 defense. (Defense 22)
Attack with Power Glove +7 atk, Damage DC 24


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 26, 2007)

[sblock]I think I'll use my action point to recover from being stunned on my turn, and then blast the robot who shot me with my Fire Blast.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2007)

Century Girl grits her teeth when Glory gets hit, but doesn't let it phase her, she had to stop all the robots or the rest of the heroes could get hurt.  The heroine isn't afraid for herself, the punches from the robots proved they couldn't hurt her, it was just a race against the clock to see if she couldn't stop them before they hurt anyone.

Century Girl deliberately and methodcally swung at the closest robot and kept swinging.

OOC: Extra Effort to get the Takedown Attack feat (spending a HP to remove fatigue).  I'll take 10 on the attack roll on the robots via minion rules.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 26, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> OOC: I dont think there is anything preventing us from attacking when we have a force field on, it just provides protection. Create Object would actually create a wall.




ooc wall in a figurative sense assuming the forcefeild doesn't impede movement/attacks I'll put one up a round the main group now

Bastion is relieved when he finds that Glory is still concious and looks up and around him trying to get a lay of the room and find a more sheltered spot to get cover if need be...


----------



## Graf (Mar 27, 2007)

Since NaniteMemonic is going into melee, and Bastion is throwing up a forcefield around main group Entrapper will stick where he is and target the robot group closest to the main groupNanite.

Unless Nanite also leaps into melee, then he'll just toss at the main group and hope Memonic doesn't get nailed..
(post above edited to reflect this)


----------



## Insight (Mar 28, 2007)

OOC: I still need actions from Nanite and Glory for the next turn.  Glory, your action was edited for the prior turn.


----------



## Graf (Mar 29, 2007)

Misread/got confused as to who was running into melee (for some reason I thought Mnemonic was Nanite or something equally inexplicable).

Edited above actions to reflect that he's trying -not- to hit party members. 
i.e. if Nanite stays at range then he'll _snare_ 2-4, if Nanite charges into melee he'll just throw at the nearest group (9-12) and hope Mnemonic can avoid it.


----------



## Insight (Apr 1, 2007)

OOC: If I Glory and/or Nanite don't post by tonight, I am going to run their characters until further notice.  I don't want this combat to bog down.


----------



## ByteRynn (Apr 1, 2007)

Glory takes aim at another of the robots not in melee and shoots a jet of fire, intending to destroy another robot.

ooc: sorry, I didn't get the email update.  My bad.


----------



## Insight (Apr 5, 2007)

*Beneath Freedom Zoo, Feb. 14th, Evening*

*27 - Bastion*
Bastion concentrates, and a shimmering field of energy appears around Glory.

[sblock]Bastion has the ability to put his Force Field on one additional person at a time, so he puts 4 ranks onto Glory.  This is actually going to help Glory quite a bit, since his main defensive power (Absorption 6) works only against fire attacks.[/sblock]

*24 - Mnemonic*
Mnemonic vaults over the consoles and races towards the closest robot. He squares off and takes a stance not unlike a pro-fighter in the ring. The humming of his Power-Glove can be heard (sounding not unlike a light saber) as he winds up to punch the mechanical marauder.

[sblock]Melee attack roll (11+7=18) HITS.  Toughess Save (3+10=13) vs Dmg Save DC 24 FAILS.  Robot 9 is _destroyed_.[/sblock]

The punch drives right through the fragile robot, sending it sprawling to the concrete floor.

*18 - Nanite*
Nanite, still in weapon form, fires again at the nearest robot.

[sblock]Ranged attack roll (5+5=10) MISSES.  Nanite backs up 30ft away from the nearby robots.[/sblock]

Nanite's blast misses wide.

*18 - Robots*
Three robots fire upon Nanite, while those nearest to Century Girl engage her in close combat.  One near Century Girl is bound in the Entrapper's snare.  Finally, two robots engage Mnemonic in melee combat. 

[sblock]Robots 2-4 fire at Nanite.  Ranged attack rolls (10+5=15, 2+7=9, 17+5=22) the first two MISS, the last one HITS.  Toughness save (9+6=15) SUCCEEDS.  Robots 5, 7, and 8 attack Century Girl in melee.  Melee attack rolls (4+5=9, 18+5=23, 14+5=19) Two HITS.  Toughness Saves are unnecessary because the robots' damage bonus (+5) is less than her Toughness bonus (+10).  Robots 11 and 12 attack Mnemonic in melee.  Melee attack rolls (4+5=9, 18+5=23) one HIT. Toughness save (16+8=24) SUCCEEDS.[/sblock]

Three robots rain energy bolts at the large, floating pistol.  One blast strikes Nanite, but fails to damage him.  Three robots takes wild swings at Century Girl.  Two of them hit, but fail to impede her.  Two robots attack Mnemonic, of which one hits, but fails to injury the mimic.

*17 - Century Girl*
Century Girl grits her teeth when Glory gets hit, but doesn't let it phase her, she had to stop all the robots or the rest of the heroes could get hurt. The heroine isn't afraid for herself, the punches from the robots proved they couldn't hurt her, it was just a race against the clock to see if she couldn't stop them before they hurt anyone.

Century Girl deliberately and methodcally swings at the closest robot and keeps swinging.

[sblock]Century Girl spends an Action Point to gain the Takedown Attack feat.  She gets an attack roll on each robot within 5ft of her, robots 5-8.  She can take 10 because these are minions, giving Century Girl an effective attack roll of (10+8=18), HITTING all of the robots.  Robot 6 is helpless, and is _destroyed_.  Three Toughness saves (3+10=13, 11+10=21, 11+10=21) vs DC 27, all FAIL and the robots are _destroyed_.[/sblock]

A fury of fists and feet culminates in a metallic pile of debris at Century Girl's feet.  Her robots are all destroyed.

*15 - Glory*
Glory takes aim at another of the robots not in melee and shoots a jet of fire, intending to destroy another robot.

[sblock]Ranged attack roll (17+10=27) HITS.  Toughness save (18+10=28) SUCCEEDS.  [/sblock]

The fiery blast bounces harmlessly off the robot's carapace.

*10 - The Entrapper*
The bluish swirls fade from Entrapper's chest as the effect that allowed the blaster bolt to pass through his chest fades. 

Be smart... he mutters to himself

Unhooking another globe from his bandoleer he maneuvers to give himself a good throw and lets fly again.

[sblock]Ranged attack roll (6+5=11) hits Def 5 square between robots 2-4.  Reflex saves (14+2=16, 19+2=21, 6+2=8), Robots 2 and 3 SUCCEED, Robot 4 FAILS.  Robots 2 and 3 reduce the effect of the Snare to 3 ranks.  All get another Reflex save (7+2=9, 9+2=11, 19+2=21), Robot 2 and 3 FAIL and are entangled.  Robot 4 SUCCEEDS and is unaffected.[/sblock]

The snare explodes is an array of tentacles, wrapping themselves around two of the targeted robots.  One of the robots manages to escape.

*Conditions*
Century Girl [1 Hero Point used]
Glory is bruised (-1) and staggered [1 Hero Point used]
Nanite is 30ft away from Century Girl
Robot 1 - Destroyed
Robot 2 - 40ft from Nanite, _entangled_
Robot 3 - 40ft from Nanite, _entangled_
Robot 4 - 40ft from Nanite
Robot 5 - Destroyed
Robot 6 - Destroyed
Robot 7 - Destroyed
Robot 8 - Destroyed
Robot 9 - Destroyed
Robot 10 - Destroyed
Robot 11 - In melee w/Mnemonic
Robot 12 - In melee w/Mnemonic


----------



## ByteRynn (Apr 5, 2007)

Glory takes a moment and turns his fire inward, attempting to heal his own wounds, burning the pain from his body.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 5, 2007)

Things move quickly around Bastion powers displayed and robots are destroyed...

ooc Bastion will stay with Glory until he is healed, do whatever else is necessary to progress things, see you guys on wednesday


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 5, 2007)

Not wasting congratulating herself, Century GIrl flies head first at the next closest robot, speeding towards it like an airborne torpedo.

OOC:  Charge the robot, Taking 10 to hit


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 6, 2007)

Mnemonic maintained his melee with the monstrous mechanized minions.

OOC: Extra Effort to Get and Extra Attack, Take Ten to attack both


----------



## Insight (Apr 11, 2007)

*Beneath Freedom Zoo, Feb. 14th, Evening*

Note: I am going to continue on with the combat since it's almost over.

*27 - Bastion*
Things move quickly around Bastion powers displayed and robots are destroyed...

[sblock]Bastion continues to concentrate on protecting Glory.[/sblock]

*24 - Mnemonic*
Mnemonic maintains his melee with the monstrous mechanized minions.

[sblock]Mnemonic spends an Action Point for Extra Effort to get an extra attack.  Melee attack roll #1 (10+7=11) HITS.  Toughess Save (8+10=18) vs Dmg Save DC 24 FAILS.  Robot 11 is _destroyed_.  Melee attack roll #2 (10+7=17) HITS.  Toughness Save (17+10=27) vs Dmg Save DC 24 SUCCEEDS.[/sblock]

Mnemonic surges, striking both of the remaining robots before him.  The one to his left falls before the onslaught, but the one to his right remains standing.

*18 - Nanite*
Nanite, still in weapon form, fires again at the nearest robot.

[sblock]Ranged attack roll (12+5=17) HITS.  Toughness Save (4+10=14) FAILS.  Robot 4 is _destroyed_.[/sblock]

Nanite's blast shoots through the nearest robot, sending it to the floor in a metallic heap.

*18 - Robots*
The final remaining mobile robot engages Mnemonic in melee combat. 

[sblock]Robot 12 attacks Mnemonic in melee.  Melee attack roll (15+5=20) HITS. Toughness save (15+8=23) SUCCEEDS.[/sblock]

A robot bears down on Mnemonic, battering him with a flurry of metal fists, but failing to do any permanent damage.

*17 - Century Girl*
Not wasting congratulating herself, Century GIrl flies head first at the next closest robot, speeding towards it like an airborne torpedo.

[sblock]Century Girl charges Robot 12 .  Her attack roll of (12+8=20), HITS.  Toughness save (9+10=19) vs DC 27, FAILS, and Robot 12 is _destroyed_.[/sblock]

Century Girl's flying fist punches right through the remaining robot's head, destroying it utterly.

*15 - Glory*
Glory takes a moment and turns his fire inward, attempting to heal his own wounds, burning the pain from his body.

[sblock]Glory uses his healing ability to remove his bruised condition.[/sblock]

The fire god's minor wound disappears.

*10 - The Entrapper*
The Entrapper watches his fellow heroes make short work of the robots.

[sblock]The Entrapper takes no action.[/sblock]

*Conditions*
Century Girl [1 Hero Point used]
Glory is bruised (-1) and staggered [1 Hero Point used]
Mnemonic [1 Hero Point used]
Nanite is 30ft away from Century Girl
Robot 1 - Destroyed
Robot 2 - 40ft from Nanite, _entangled_
Robot 3 - 40ft from Nanite, _entangled_
Robot 4 - Destroyed
Robot 5 - Destroyed
Robot 6 - Destroyed
Robot 7 - Destroyed
Robot 8 - Destroyed
Robot 9 - Destroyed
Robot 10 - Destroyed
Robot 11 - Destroyed
Robot 12 - Destroyed

Note:  Since the remaining robots are entangled, I am going to assume they can be destroyed without any trouble.  End of combat.


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 11, 2007)

> Mnemonic spends an Action Point for Extra Effort to get an extra attack.




OOC: Actually I didn't spend the HP, so Mnemonic is _Fatigued_.


----------



## ByteRynn (Apr 12, 2007)

"That was interesting.  So, what were those robots protecting I wonder?"

ooc: [sblock]rereading the Absorption power, I was under the assumption that I could absorb all energy damage.  It says "Choose physical or energy damage."  I chose energy, so I thought I could absorb all energy.  Did completely screw myself defensively?  Also, didn't I heal my bruised condition?[/sblock]


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 13, 2007)

After the last 'bots are dealt with, Bastion goes and takes a look at the salvagable wreckage of the bot guards. He keeps his mind shield and personal feild up as he makes his examination, attempting to apply his own technological knowledge to analysing the internal mechanism of the robots and perhaps discovering some clue to their origin

"That was interesting. So, what were those robots protecting I wonder?"

"I don't know yet, but I'm sure we can find out something" Bastion replies "hmm I wonder how difficult it would be to download the data from these things. Nanite can you sync with these things at all?"

(ooc so general examination of the robot 'systems' to discover any clues and also to determine Bastions ability to Download the data stored in any of the bots. 
Knowledge:Tech +15, Disable Device +15, Computers +15)


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 13, 2007)

"I don't know, I'll go check it out.  Maybe they have the girl wherever the robots came from since they certainly aren't here."  Century Girl offers heading down the hallway that the robots came from to look for more clues as to what was going on.


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 13, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I don't know, I'll go check it out.  Maybe they have the girl wherever the robots came from since they certainly aren't here."




"Wait a second maybe we should...." Century Girl heads down the hallway that the robots came from. ....stick together." He turns to the others. "She better hope she is as invulnerable as she _thinks_ she is going off by herself like that." He peers over the others shoulders. "Need any assistance?"


OOC: Aid action to whomever.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 17, 2007)

Nanite survey's the shattered robot remains dubiously.

"Well, if someone is coming down here soon, they'll certainly know we were here.  So, if they were protecting something, we should probably find it soon."

He is about to follow Century Girl when Bastion's question catches him off-guard.

"What?  Hmmm, I guess I might be able to do something like that.  Gimme a second.  No guarentess, and I may have no idea what I'm looking at."

He nods to Mnemonic.

"Go, keep an eye on her, we'll be okay."

The laser cannon flows away from his arm, and the nanites ripple uncertainly over his skin as he considers Bastion's request.  After a moment, small cables spring from his fingers as he sifts through the rubble for some sort of CPU to interface with.

[sblock=ooc]Supersense - Ethernet? (1pp)
Datalink (1pp)
 - Machine Control (1pp)
Comprehend Machines [two-way] (4pp)
Mind Reading 8 [constructs only: -1, range perception->touch: -3] (2 pp)

Meh, best guess at how to attempt to pluck the robot's programming and display it on a computer screen for Bastion to consider.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Apr 17, 2007)

*Beneath Freedom Zoo, Feb. 14th, Evening*

Nanite takes one of the fallen robots aside and starts to work on it.  Mnemonic and Bastion look on.  Meanwhile, Century Girl wanders down the unlit portion of the vast chamber and towards a large, metal door.  

Bastion walks to a nearby monitor, which powers on.  Mnemonic and Bastion look at one another in amusement, as neither had touched the power button.  Nanite's eyes glow for a moment.  "All right, I have something," he says.  Onscreen, the image of a set of blueprints appears.  The blueprints feature a very large room, not unlike the room in which the heroes stand.  Further examination reveals that there is indeed a door at the end of the chamber, and beyond the door, a narrow passage, which leads into a chamber much smaller than this one.  Elevators in that room go down to another subterranean level.  "I can store this... locally," Nanite says, writing the blueprints to his internal memory.  Mnemonic smiles.  "So can I."

Century Girl nears the large door, and sees the outline of a large serpent symbol emblazoned thereupon.  She looks back to the group for guidance.


----------



## Insight (Apr 17, 2007)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> "That was interesting.  So, what were those robots protecting I wonder?"
> 
> ooc: [sblock]rereading the Absorption power, I was under the assumption that I could absorb all energy damage.  It says "Choose physical or energy damage."  I chose energy, so I thought I could absorb all energy.  Did completely screw myself defensively?  Also, didn't I heal my bruised condition?[/sblock]




[sblock=ByteRynn]Your character sheet lists that you absorb fire damage.  


			
				RG said:
			
		

> Flaw: Limited (Fire/Heat effects) (-3)



If this is not the case, please change your sheet so I don't make that mistake next time. You will need to re-cost the power.

Yes, your bruised condition is healed.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2007)

Century Girl pushes on the large symbol serpent symbol in the door just as she had with the last few doors, wanting to see what lay beyond it.  If the girl was down here, then the people holding her would certainly know they were here now.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 19, 2007)

"Wow who would of thought the zoo would be quite this interesting" Bastion gapes as he examines the blueprints 

can we get anything on the lower levels?" he asks of Nanite doing whatever he can do to assist in getting to further information.

Once Nanite has the information downloaded, Bastion stays on the terminal having a quick look for anything else of interest or which he might use to advantage before following behind the others and checking on what Century Girl may be able to find...


----------



## Insight (Apr 19, 2007)

*Beneath Freedom Zoo, Feb. 14th, Evening*

After a little longer, Nanite believes he's gotten all he can from the robot's computer brain.  Apart from the maps, the stored information included a series of fairly complex instructions to tell the robots who is allowed inside the facility without being attacked.  There is a red button on the north wall near the entrance (you all see it now that you know to look for it), and if this is pressed by someone wearing yellow robes bearing the snake symbol (the same one shown on the floor and elsewhere), the robots are to let this person and anyone with them pass without interference.

Bastion hops on a terminal and starts pecking around for information.  It takes a few minutes to navigate the proprietary operating system, but Bastion eventually finds his way inside the system.  He logs into database ys_1313, and finds information about the zoo (employees, some of whom have received payments in the thousands of dollars as recently as yesterday, also some information about security procedures).  Database ys_037 reveals names of 'targets', lists of first and last names, including Emily Diaz.



> Century Girl pushes on the large symbol serpent symbol in the door just as she had with the last few doors, wanting to see what lay beyond it. If the girl was down here, then the people holding her would certainly know they were here now.




The door opens, revealing a narrow passage beyond.  Century Girl can see an identical door at the end of this passage.

"Hold on," Bastion says, finding something interesting on his workstation.  "What do you suppose this is?"  Nanite looks up at the screen, as does Mnemonic.  

*12:00*

*11:59*

*11:58*

*11:57*

Nanite looks back at the robot he datamined.  "Well, there was something about a 'fail-safe' in their programming..."


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 20, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> *Beneath Freedom Zoo, Feb. 14th, Evening*
> 
> "Hold on," Bastion says, finding something interesting on his workstation.  "What do you suppose this is?"  Nanite looks up at the screen, as does Mnemonic.
> 
> ...




"Bomb! This place is going to blow! Bastion? Can you stop it?"


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2007)

OOC:  Did Century Girl hear mneumonic?


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 20, 2007)

"Bomb! This place is going to blow! Bastion? Can you stop it?"

"I'm gonna try" Bastions grimaces as the countdown flashes before him "10 minutes that gives us two to evacuate.

Nanite check the blueprints to locate the girl
someone get to Century Girl and tell her she has 9 minutes to search."

the scientist-cum-hero then goes silent as he tries to isolate and override the countdown and hopefully get them out alive.

ooc Knowledge:Tech +15, Disable Device +15, Computers +15


----------



## Insight (Apr 20, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> OOC:  Did Century Girl hear mneumonic?




Definitely.  Assume everyone heard it.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 20, 2007)

Nanite mutters to himself as he looks over any schematic data he found, searching for anything that looks like a cell or holding area.

"I knew I should have paid attention in those computer classes."

[sblock=ooc]Notice +7
Untrained search or computers +3

He'll keep one eye on the time, and only spend two minutes at this before changing tacks if nothing comes to light.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2007)

Century Girl curses and flies at top speed into the next door letting her fists lead the way, not wanting to waste absolutely any time, she wasn't sure if she'd be able to shrug off a blast that could be powerful enough to destroy the complex, but she'd search til the absolute last second.

OOC:  Strength check? Damaging Attack?  Not sure how this would work, she'll start moving from room to room rapidly searching for anyone who would be hurt by the blast.


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 20, 2007)

Seeing he wont be much help in halting the countdown, Mnemonic uses his knowledge of the floorplans to assist in the search. Looking first anyplave that looked like it would logically be a holding area by the floorplans.


----------



## Graf (Apr 23, 2007)

Entrapper seems to have been frozen after the fight, watching people move around him.

_A real fight... and the suit protected me... Of course it was supposed to..._

Yelling about a bomb brings him back to reality. He looks up at the map on the screen that Nanite has generated.

ooc
[sblock]
Entrapper will try to look for any parts of the complex that have lots of little rooms (i.e. like a cell block), if they're within range of his ESP he'll try to look and "see" what's there. If they're out of range he'll use a hero point to "boost" his range. (Rational: His elation at having participated in a fight gives him a surge of self confidence)[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Apr 24, 2007)

*Beneath Freedom Zoo, Feb. 14th, Evening*

*11:41

11:40

11:39*

Scanning his mental database, Mnemonic thinks that there are holding cells two floors down.  This would be one floor above the last sub-level.

Bastion concentrates on the computer console, furiously pecking at keys.

[sblock=Bastion]Computers check (Roll 12 + Skill 15, +2 from Knowledge (technology)) 29.  Bastion locates the source of the countdown, but it cannot be disabled from here.  There is a central server called ys_1090, located in a cluster called ysc_9 on sub-level 3, the bottom level of the complex.[/sblock]

The Entrapper, closing his eyes, seeks to find resolution through the use of his clairvoyance.  He is having a hard time focusing on any subterranean level, and believes he might be blocked somehow.

Nanite continues to search the robot's programming, finding nothing so far.

Century Girl flies down the corridor, crashing through the elevator doors at the end of the next chamber.  She's found no one down here thus far.


----------



## Graf (Apr 24, 2007)

The glowing glyph stutters and flickers in front of the Entrapper's face. This area seems defended against mental scanning. We'll have to find the captives, if there are any, some other way.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 24, 2007)

"Damn" Bastion curses as he realises their collective dillema 'there's a central server down on the bottom level of the complex, I'll have to go there to disarm the bomb. We have 9 minutes - Ras how long should it take to get down that far?

Our priority is to get the girl. 

and Ras we need you upstairs to evacuate anyone in the zoo area"

(ooc based on the map and Bastions flight speed can either I or Mnemonic estimate how long it would take to reach sublevel 3?

Ras -thats Bastions logic there. As a non-flyer he's calculating that you will be more vunerable if the bomb goes off. He could be wrong )


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> (ooc based on the map and Bastions flight speed can either I or Mnemonic estimate how long it would take to reach sublevel 3?




If the elevators are working (and you can find that out next round, or use the computer to do so), it would take less than 2 minutes each way.  Maybe one minute to search the lower level to find the server cluster, another 30 seconds to find the specific server, another 12-30 sec to hack into the server (it's not externally accessible, hence the reason for the trip down there in the first place), maybe another 15-30 sec to disarm the detonation program, or possibly more, depending on how difficult it is to disable.  So you're looking at probably a minimum of seven minutes to do all that if everything goes perfectly.

Of course, Century Girl can bust thru the elevator and you could fly down the shaft, saving probably a minute each way.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 26, 2007)

Nanites continues scanning over the information, wishing that he had Bastion's skill with computers or Mnemonic's amazing cognative abilities.  Still, perhaps even without this information, he could be doing more to help.

Even as he continues to scan, his mind is considering other options. . .

[sblock=ooc]This is what I'm considering once Nanite gives up the electronic search (assuming he finds nothing in the next few rounds).  Figured I'd give you the heads up, since it's math heavy.

Probe Droids - a swarm of tiny little eyeball robots that zip around an area looking for movement and reporting back to the central unit (Nanite)

Summon Minion: Rank 1 (10 points)
- Progression 5 (50 minions)
- Communication
- Fanatical
- Horde


Probe Droid (15 points)
Miniscule Construct


```
Abilities:                [+39 points]
STR	 1
DEX	10
CON	 -
INT	 -
WIS	10
CHA	 -

Attack: +12 (size)
Defense: +12 (size)

Skills:                   [2 points]    
Notice +8/8

Flight 2 (25 mph)         [4 points]
Immunity 30               [30 points]
 - Fortitude Effects
Shrinking 20              [20 points]
 - Normal Strength
 - Permenant
Super Senses 2            [2 points]
 - Darkvision


No Hands                  [+4 points]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 26, 2007)

Bastion quickly attempts to isolate the location of cluster ysc_9 and once he gets a result he leaps to his feet and powers up eady to fly

"Century Girl" Bastion calls out as he rides towards the elevator shaft "I need your help if we're gonna stop the bomb

I need the fastest path to the bottom level you can make, central server's ys_1090,  in cluster ysc_9, on sub-level 3

We have 5 Minutes"


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2007)

Century girl looks at him and then nods, "Straight down it is."  Century Girl agreed, grabbing hold of the elevator and pushing it down so that she can open up the way to the elevator shaft and down.

Flying down to the indicated level the super human girl punches her way through the door.  "Did you find anything about cells or someplace they might be keeping the girl?"  she calls up to Bastion.


----------



## Graf (Apr 27, 2007)

Entrapper shrugs to himself _my old Seer powers never work anyway..._
Holding on to his fedora in one hand he rushes after Bastion and Century Girl.

ooc
[sblock]
I'm assuming that despite studying the map (post #179) Entrapper hasn't figured out anything useful himself, i.e. where the cells are.
So he'll just follow Bastion and/or CG.
If he gets to the elevator shaft he'll "run down it" using wallwalking if there isn't a faster way.[/sblock]


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 29, 2007)

"Did you find anything about cells or someplace they might be keeping the girl?"  Century Girl calls up to Bastion as he follows in her destructive wake.

"Cublicles two floors down" Bastion calls back " they maybe cells. I need to go lower than that though so if you can get me into the server you can get the girl on the way back. Hopefully the others are searching for her too..."


----------



## Insight (Apr 30, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Entrapper shrugs to himself _my old Seer powers never work anyway..._
> Holding on to his fedora in one hand he rushes after Bastion and Century Girl.
> 
> ooc
> ...




[sblock=Graf]You haven't seen anything that looks like cells anywhere in the blueprints.  There are a few rooms that could be used to hold people, but nothing specifically appearing to be or marked as cells.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Apr 30, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nanites continues scanning over the information, wishing that he had Bastion's skill with computers or Mnemonic's amazing cognative abilities.  Still, perhaps even without this information, he could be doing more to help.
> 
> Even as he continues to scan, his mind is considering other options. . .
> 
> ...




[sblock=hafrogman]That's fine.  Let me know when you want to let them loose.[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 30, 2007)

"Excuse me Glory but I need to borrow something." he reaches out and touches the self proclaimed god and attempts to access his memories.

OOC: Use Mental Duplication/Mimic on Glory. Fort Save DC 15 if he wants to resist.


----------



## Insight (May 1, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> "Excuse me Glory but I need to borrow something." he reaches out and touches the self proclaimed god and attempts to access his memories.
> 
> OOC: Use Mental Duplication/Mimic on Glory. Fort Save DC 15 if he wants to resist.




OOC: Since ByteRynn hasn't posted in going on 3 weeks, I'm going to assume Glory doesn't resist.


----------



## Insight (May 1, 2007)

*Beneath Freedom Zoo, Feb. 14th, Evening*

*11:35

11:34

11:33*

Century Girl leading the way, and Bastion dodging shards of metal and plastic in her wake, the heroes find the third sublevel.  Tearing away the door, Century Girl finds a dark room, with nothing but dozens of tiny, blinking, green lights as illumination.

They'd found the server room.  Now to narrow down their prey.

*11:29

11:28

11:27*

The Entrapper stops at the edge of the now-open elevator shaft, looking down as best he can.  He looks back at Mnemonic, who is making his way to join him.

[sblock=graf]Your ESP seems to work in the elevator shaft for some reason.  You can use it to see all the way to the bottom of the shaft, so you have line of sight to Century Girl and Bastion - at least for the time being.[/sblock]

Just as Nanite is about to unhook from the fallen robot he's been scanning, he notices something in the programming that catches his eye.

[sblock=hafrogman]You spot in the robot's general tactical programming that it is assigned to Tactical Group B.  Quickly checking the other downed robots (this doesn't take long now that you know where to look), you find that the rest are also assigned to Tactical Group B.  Does that mean there's another group of robots around here somewhere?[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (May 2, 2007)

Holding his arms out to keep his balance Entrapper "stands" on the wall of the shaft. Straight ahead (facing down) he can see the wake of destruction at the bottom of the shaft. 
_I love this suit._

Abruptly his ESP kicks in and his vision distorts shifting to show Bastion and CG breaking into the server room.
_Now it's working again... Weird. Is it just me or something else?_

Trying to push doubts from his mind he glances back as Mnemonic rushes toward him.
Bastion and Century Girl are already at the Server room.

 He looks down at the devastated bottom of that shaft.So that would be on level three. 

We could try to look for the girl on level two.

ooc
[slbock]The Entrapper will try to see if he can "shift his point of view to somewhere on the second level.[/sblock]


----------



## Tonguez (May 3, 2007)

As the last of the shrapnel tumbles away from his deflection feild Bastion can feel the fractal eddies it generates and his mind momentarily flashes an image of a gigantic butterfly wing

but he is soon brought back to reality as he enters the room of blinking terminals. He sticks close to the walls alert for any danger as he makes his way towards a terminal and begins the search for a light switch and more importantly the main server.


----------



## hero4hire (May 4, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> He looks down at the devastated bottom of that shaft.So that would be on level three.
> 
> We could try to look for the girl on level two.
> 
> ...




"Let's do it."  Mnemonic says and uses the acrobatic skills he borrowed from Glory to bound through the hole to level two.

[sblock=modified stats from Glory]SKILLS
Acrobatics [7] +12, Concentration [12] +16, Diplomacy [13] +18, Knowledge (arcane lore) [6] +11, Knowledge (current events) [1] +6, Knowledge (history) [2] +7, Knowledge (pop culture) [2] +7, Medicine [13] +18. Total Ranks 56.


FEATS
Attack Focus (ranged) 8,  Dodge Focus 7, Ritualist, Trance.
PP Spent: 17

Current Defense 22 (maxed out), Current Ranged Attack +15 (maxed out)[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (May 4, 2007)

Entrapper blinks as Mnemonic shoots past him and bounds down the shaft Right, gotta keep moving.

Entrapper continues to try to focus on _seeing_ (_seering_?) the 2nd floor as he moves "down" the wall of the elevator shaft following Mnemonic.


----------



## Insight (May 6, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> ooc
> [slbock]The Entrapper will try to see if he can "shift his point of view to somewhere on the second level.[/sblock]




[sblock=Graf]Your ESP only seems to be working in the elevator shaft.  It's as if something or someone is blocking it everywhere else.  You can see outside of this facility though (say, upstairs in the serpent exhibit).[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (May 6, 2007)

*Beneath Freedom Zoo, Feb. 14th, Evening*

*11:21

11:20

11:19*

Century Girl and Bastion enter the server room and begin the search of the server controlling the countdown.  They split up - Bastion searching for a light switch, while Century Girl checks the area for any hostiles.

At the top of the elevator shaft, Mnemonic jumps to the second level, using his newfound acrobatic abilities, and manages to catch a small ledge used to maintenance the elevator.  He is now across from the doors leading to the second sublevel.  The Entrapper follows down the wall, using the tacky fingers and other surfaces on his suit to adhere to the shaft walls.

[sblock=hafrogman]Is Nanite doing anything?[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (May 8, 2007)

Entrapper, having given up on the ESP for now, joins Mnemonic on the ledge across from the 2nd level doors. You have any way to get these doors open?


----------



## hafrogman (May 9, 2007)

Nanite hurries off to catch up to Mnemonic and Graf, rockets blasting from his feet as he uses a little boost to gain some speed.  He calls out a warning.

"Watch it everyone, there's another set of robots around here!"

[sblock=ooc]flight 5 for moving[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (May 9, 2007)

Century Girl nods at the directions she is given to the possible cells in the lower levels, and she takes off intending to bash her way through every door and wall in her way between the elevator shaft and there.


----------



## hero4hire (May 10, 2007)

Using the knowledge he gleened from the schematics of the place and his ability to process information at computer fast speeds Mnemonic started making a search of the second level.

OOC: search, +5. +9 if total memory helps. using mental quickness if able (which would make a 25/29) I also have distance sense, and direction sense so that should help while mentally picturing the schematics and comparing them mentally to what he is seeing.


----------



## Tonguez (May 10, 2007)

ooc _Assumin Bastion encounters no trouble_

Bastion makes his way along until he reaches the terminals (making a search for the light as he goes). He immediate attempts to access the terminal and track down the server ys_1090, in cluster ysc_9.

Once found he attempts to hack directly into the system and disarm the bomb


----------



## Graf (May 10, 2007)

Nanite said:
			
		

> "Watch it everyone, there's another set of robots around here!"




Entrapper glances up and pushes his hat back. Wonderful. And we still need to get these doors open.

He wallwalks around so that he's standing in front of closed elevator doors....
Taking a deep breath he goes _insubstantial_ passing through the doors to check out the other side.

Assuming he's not greeted by a volley of laser fire from a squad of robots. Entrapper will look around (notice +15) yell It's safe! through the closed doors to Mnemonic and then rapidly walk through the 2nd floor looking for the girl.
ooc
[sblock]
Entrapper is now _fatigued_[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (May 10, 2007)

*Beneath Freedom Zoo, Feb. 14th, Evening*

*11:15

11:14

11:13*

On subfloor 3...

Century Girl nods at the directions she is given to the possible cells in the lower levels, and she takes off intending to bash her way through every door and wall in her way between the elevator shaft and there.  Meanwhile, Bastion makes his way along until he reaches the terminals (making a search for the light as he goes). He immediately attempts to access the terminal and track down the server ys_1090, in cluster ysc_9.

It takes about 12 seconds for Century Girl to fully search the floor, and Bastion manages to locate server ys_1090.  As he begins to peck around, trying to hack in, Century Girl notices a side room...

[sblock=Century Girl]You find a strange door with the same serpent symbol you've seen elsewhere.  The door is tough to break, but you manage to get through.  Beyond the door is a 40ft x 40ft room, lined with poured concrete and steel beams.  You notice metal shackles chained to the walls in six places, and a central "command console".  Dark stains on the floor in places might bear further investigation.[/sblock]

On subfloor 2...

Mnemonic and the Entrapper stare at the closed pair of elevator doors.  Nanite hurries off to catch up to Mnemonic and Graf, rockets blasting from his feet as he uses a little boost to gain some speed. He calls out a warning, "Watch it everyone, there's another set of robots around here!"

Entrapper glances up and pushes his hat back. Wonderful. And we still need to get these doors open.  He wallwalks around so that he's standing in front of closed elevator doors.... Taking a deep breath he goes insubstantial passing through the doors to check out the other side.

[sblock=Entrapper]Beyond the elevator door, the Entrapper finds a passage leading to a large hexagonal room, replete with computer consoles.   The other five hexagonal sides feature doors, marked, 'A' through 'E'.  No robots thus far.  The Entrapper hasn't thus far found a way to release the elevator doors.  The computer consoles appear to be powered down... with the exception of one that the Entrapper finds just before giving up.  The screen features the image of a coiled snake, opening and closing its mouth, laughing.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (May 13, 2007)

ooc 
[sblock]I am assuming that Entrapper has not stuck his head through the doors A-E yet...[/sblock]
Entrapper glances over at the monitor....  Weird.
He quickly takes a deep breath and sticks his head through the first door.


----------



## Insight (May 13, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Entrapper glances over at the monitor....  Weird.
> He quickly takes a deep breath and sticks his head through the first door.




[sblock=Graf]There is a long hallway and then a square room at the end.  Inside this room are 12 metal "pods"  Each of these pods is approximately the size and shape of an adult humanoid.  There is a digital display on the face of each pod.  All of the displays currently read INACTIVE CODE ... YS1300

In the center of the square room is a computer console of some kind.  There are 12 switches, each set to "Inactive", with "Active" as the alternate option.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (May 13, 2007)

*Beneath Freedom Zoo, Feb. 14th, Evening*

*11:11

11:10

11:09*

On subfloor 3...

Bastion still hasn't been able to penetrate the security measures for the countdown, but he did find something else of interest...

[sblock=Tonguez]Bastion finds a table showing the names of the other servers in cluster ysc_9:

Server ys_1000 - Power Managment
Server ys_1010 - Life Support
Server ys_1020 - Inventory Control
Server ys_1030 - Access Control
Server ys_1040 - Personnel
Server ys_1050 - Communication
Server ys_1060 - Surveillance Systems
Server ys_1070 - Security Systems
Server ys_1080 - Security Systems Backup
Server ys_1090 - Security Countermeasures

You might be able to hack into these servers as well.[/sblock]

Meanwhile, Century Girl continues to poke around.  She hasn't found anything else of interest.

On subfloor 2...

Mnemonic and Nanite continue to wait outside the closed elevator doors.  The Entrapper hasn't returned.  You both notice a red blinking light next to the doors.  It just started blinking for some reason.


----------



## Graf (May 15, 2007)

Blocked since I guess nobody knows what I'm doing right now.

[sblock]
Entrapper slips through the door marked A and jogs down to the square room before stopping in shock...

What -are- these things...?
_Are they aliens? clones? Am I supposed to free them or are they a threat?_
I am so out of my depth...
I hope Mnemonic and Nanite have gotten through those doors.

Gotta find the girl...
Entrapper is going to return to the long corridor (right next to the doorway to the square room) and try to run in a circular pattern through the walls so he can rapidly check areas B-


ooc
In principal this will be a faster way to check rooms B-? (the lettered rooms). And he won't run 'through' any pods. ('cause that would be _creepy_)

[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (May 15, 2007)

"I'll see if I can get these open." Mnemonic checks the beeping panel.

OOC: Knowledge Technology check would be 25 or 29 if Memory helps to see about beeping. Then check the thing for traps and try to open.


----------



## Tonguez (May 15, 2007)

[sblock=Bastion sub-level 3] BAstion is intrigued by the server list and commits what he can to memory whilst continuing his hack into ys_1090. 

"Security Countermeasures" he muses "somebody doesn't want this stuff exposed!"

As well as ys_1090 Bastion attempts to open up  Server ys_1070 - Security System and ys_1030 - Access Control to see if they are any help to the current danger

Once in he also tries to take a look at sys_1040 - Personnel Server,  ys_1060 - Surveillance Systems and ys_1020 - Inventory Control hoping they will shed some light on who is behind this mystery ...
[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (May 15, 2007)

Century Girl moves over to investigate the stains on the floor, hoping that theyweren't bloodstains from a little girl.  If she didn't find any evidence of where any other prisoners might be she resolved to fly up and look for Bastion or Mneumonic to go overthe command console since it might have important info on anyone being held or previously held.


----------



## Insight (May 15, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Blocked since I guess nobody knows what I'm doing right now.
> 
> [sblock]
> Entrapper slips through the door marked A and jogs down to the square room before stopping in shock...
> ...




[sblock=Graf]Running quickly through the rest of the side-rooms, you find that they are all the same, with the exception of 'B', in which all of the pods are open.

I am going to assume you return to the others at the end of this run to give them an update.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (May 15, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> "I'll see if I can get these open." Mnemonic checks the beeping panel.
> 
> OOC: Knowledge Technology check would be 25 or 29 if Memory helps to see about beeping. Then check the thing for traps and try to open.




Mnemonic's only conclusion is that the flashing red light indicates a warning of some kind, perhaps a security breach, or perhaps some kind of problem with the elevator doors themselves (in other words, the doors are jammed or otherwise unable to open normally).


----------



## Insight (May 15, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> [sblock=Bastion sub-level 3] BAstion is intrigued by the server list and commits what he can to memory whilst continuing his hack into ys_1090.
> 
> "Security Countermeasures" he muses "somebody doesn't want this stuff exposed!"
> 
> ...




[sblock=Tonguez]Bastion is still having trouble accessing ys_1090, and seems to be having the same difficulty with ys_1070.  Server ys_1030 has some very interesting logs, however - see the subsequent game post below for more information.

Servers ys_1040, ys_1060, and ys_1020 will take some more time to sort through.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (May 15, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Century Girl moves over to investigate the stains on the floor, hoping that theyweren't bloodstains from a little girl.  If she didn't find any evidence of where any other prisoners might be she resolved to fly up and look for Bastion or Mneumonic to go over the command console since it might have important info on anyone being held or previously held.




Century Girl looks around the room.  The stains, whatever they might be, are old, certainly dried enough not to be too terribly recent.  It's hard to tell what they might be from, but they certainly _could_ be bloodstains.

She can't make heads or tails of the controls on the central console.  Perhaps someone with a little more technical expertise might be able to shed some light on it.


----------



## Insight (May 15, 2007)

*Beneath Freedom Zoo, Feb. 14th, Evening*

*11:05

11:04

11:03*

On subfloor 3...

Century Girl, having investigated the strange room as best she could, flies past Bastion and into the elevator shaft, seeking further technical expertise.

Meanwhile, Bastion continues to work on the server cluster, trying to glean what information he can in an attempt not only to stop the countdown, but also to find the lost girl.

[sblock=Tonguez]Looking through the logs on Server ys_1030, Bastion learns that everyone in the facility exited the building around 1:30AM very early this morning.  According to access control, no one has used a keycard to gain entry since that time.  The keycard system was in fact disabled at the time of the mass exodus.

Doing a drill-down on the logs, you find that a few days back, several 'subjects' were checked in.  These were numbered subject_009 through subject_017.  Cross-referencing these with the access logs, all but subject_011 were checked out this morning.[/sblock]

On subfloor 2...

Century Girl flies up the elevator shaft in time to see the Entrapper emerge from the elevator doors, phasing through the metal surface.  Nanite and Mnemonic stand and await news of the Entrapper's 'scouting mission'.


----------



## Graf (May 16, 2007)

Entrapper passes through the elevator doors and crouches on them.

It didn't look like the girl is inside. 
There's a central room that connects to 5 different chambers. They're filled with... uh... pods or something. Like 12 pods a room. They're people sized. The pods in one room are empty. The rest are still filled. They're all tagged with the same number.

Entrapper glances at Century Girl. Any luck below?


----------



## Tonguez (May 17, 2007)

"Everyone gone except subject 11?" Bastion frowns as he wonders who or what this subjects might have been "the girl? whatever it is they must have left it for a reason"

Presuming the worst he calls up the lift shaft to the others "Look for a Subject 11, zero-11 maybe. Theres something there if you can find it"

With that he resumes his attention on the security systems still focussing on the countdown

(ooc if there is time (more than 9 minutes) Bastion will take a quick look at the surveilance too hopefully getting some helpful video)


----------



## Graf (May 17, 2007)

Entrapper looks down when he hears Bastion yelling and almost loses his hat.

Four filled rooms... there should be an 11 in each one...
Clutching his hat to his head with one hand he plants the other hand on the doors and pulls himself "down" through the elevator doors disappearing out of sight.

As he rushes back to room A to try to throw the switch for pod 11 he mutters to himself I hope he remembered to deactivate that bomb...


----------



## hero4hire (May 18, 2007)

"These doors must be trickier then they look."




> Nanite and Mnemonic stand and await news of the Entrapper's 'scouting mission'.




OOC: Mnemonic is _still_ checking for traps then trying to hotwire the doors open. Not just standing and waiting.


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2007)

"I need someone to come back down with me to the cell level, someone who is good with computers, the console there is a little over my head and we don't have the time for me to waste learning."  Century girl says her cape fluttering around her legs.


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> "These doors must be trickier then they look."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mnemonic hasn't found any traps, nor any way to hotwire the doors from this side.  Apart from busting through the wall, there doesn't seem to be another way through these elevator doors.


----------



## hero4hire (May 19, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I need someone to come back down with me to the cell level, someone who is good with computers, the console there is a little over my head and we don't have the time for me to waste learning."  Century girl says her cape fluttering around her legs.




"I'll lend a hand if you lend a lift?" Mnemonic said turning from investigation of the doors.


----------



## Insight (May 22, 2007)

*Beneath Freedom Zoo, Feb. 14th, Evening*

*10:59

10:58

10:57*

On subfloor 3...

"Everyone gone except subject 11?" Bastion frowns as he wonders who or what this subjects might have been "the girl? whatever it is they must have left it for a reason"

Presuming the worst he calls up the lift shaft to the others "Look for a Subject 11, zero-11 maybe. Theres something there if you can find it".  With that he resumes his attention on the security systems still focussing on the countdown.

(ooc if there is time (more than 9 minutes) Bastion will take a quick look at the surveilance too hopefully getting some helpful video)

[sblock=Tonguez]Bastion accesses the surveillance video and finds some rather disturbing images...

Men and women in robes wandering around the facility.  Also, some snakes of various sizes, including many large cobras.  You also see some of the robots on patrol on the 1st subfloor (where you entered the facility and fought the robots).  Several children in a room on the 3rd subfloor (the one Century Girl found).  Robed people led the children out of this area during the mass exodus.  People packing equipment.  Also looks like some explosive charges were set in various places around the facility.  You can easily identify several on this floor alone.

BTW, all surveillance videos are somewhat grainy, and in black and white.[/sblock]

On subfloor 2...

Entrapper passes through the elevator doors and crouches on them.  "It didn't look like the girl is inside. There's a central room that connects to 5 different chambers. They're filled with... uh... pods or something. Like 12 pods a room. They're people sized. The pods in one room are empty. The rest are still filled. They're all tagged with the same number."

Entrapper looks down when he hears Bastion yelling and almost loses his hat.

"Four filled rooms... there should be an 11 in each one..."  Clutching his hat to his head with one hand he plants the other hand on the doors and pulls himself "down" through the elevator doors disappearing out of sight.

As he rushes back to room A to try to throw the switch for pod 11 he mutters to himself "I hope he remembered to deactivate that bomb..."

Entrapper glances at Century Girl. "Any luck below?"

"I need someone to come back down with me to the cell level, someone who is good with computers, the console there is a little over my head and we don't have the time for me to waste learning." Century girl says her cape fluttering around her legs.

"I'll lend a hand if you lend a lift?" Mnemonic said turning from investigation of the doors.

Century Girl and Mnemonic fly down to subfloor 3.


----------



## Tonguez (May 24, 2007)

[sblock=Bastion] As he reviews the surveillance video Bastion can feel the ditaste at the disturbing images in his stomach.

_Some kind of snake cult _ he presumes and is reminded of the strange advertisement they read in the magazine, _a cult with big money that kidnaps children - for what?_ The thought sends a shudder down his spine

Several bombs and a sudden mass exodus makes him wonder too _did they know we were coming?_ He switches back to hacking the security countermeasures, hopefully getting into the countdown detonation controls soon.

As he does he tries to estimate from the grainy footage whether it might be easier for him (and the others) to go an disarm each explosive by hand - _probably not but you've gotta keep your options open_...
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (May 24, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> [sblock=Bastion] As he reviews the surveillance video Bastion can feel the ditaste at the disturbing images in his stomach.
> 
> _Some kind of snake cult _ he presumes and is reminded of the strange advertisement they read in the magazine, _a cult with big money that kidnaps children - for what?_ The thought sends a shudder down his spine
> 
> ...




[sblock=Tonguez]You get the impression that the countdown is independent of the devices the cultists attached to the walls.  This impression is based not only on the timestamp on the video footage, but also that these devices do not appear to be connected to the internal network.[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (May 25, 2007)

(Non-Player Bump)


----------



## hero4hire (May 27, 2007)

Mnemonic looked to Century Girl. "Okay we are down here. Lead the way."


----------



## Tonguez (May 27, 2007)

Seeing Ras and Century Girl reemerge from the elevator shaft Bastion calls to them

"The bombs aren't attached to the main systems, I say we find the girl and clear the area before it blows. The cults abandoned the place

Ras download what you can from the computers -if nothing else, its all evidence "


----------



## Graf (May 28, 2007)

Entrapper watches as the rest of the group descends in the shaft and disappear from sight. 

I'll see about finding the kid in the 11s on this floor.

Clutching his hat to his head with one hand he plants the other hand on the doors and pulls himself "down" through the elevator doors disappearing out of sight.

Four filled rooms... there should be an 11 in each one...

As he rushes back to room A to try to throw the switch for pod 11 he mutters to himself 
I hope they're remembered to deactivate that bomb too...


----------



## Insight (May 31, 2007)

*Beneath Freedom Zoo, Feb. 14th, Evening*

*10:53

10:52

10:51*

On subfloor 3...

Seeing Ras and Century Girl reemerge from the elevator shaft Bastion calls to them

"The bombs aren't attached to the main systems, I say we find the girl and clear the area before it blows. The cults abandoned the place

Ras download what you can from the computers -if nothing else, its all evidence "

Bastion, surveying the servers he can access, finds some critical information...

[sblock=Bastion]You finally locate Emily Diaz on the surveillance video.  She was indeed here on subfloor 3, and was taken to the room Century Girl and Mnemonic are currently searching.  She was kept there along with several other kids around the same age.

About an hour before the mass exodus, a bunch of robed individuals entered that chamber and they appeared to perform some sort of ceremony involving all of these snakes seen wandering around the facility.  One of the kids was bitten by a snake, and once the kid was effectively poisoned or whatever, the kid was unshackled and taken out of the facility, along with the rest of the kids.  As far as you can tell, all of the kids, including Emily Diaz, were taken away.

Now the question remains: where was she taken?[/sblock]

Century Girl and Mnemonic enter the strange chamber (see above for a description of this room).  Mnemonic is led to the central control console.  Century Girl explains that she hasn't touched anything, just to be on the safe side.  Mnemonic studies the device for a few moments, then determines that the control console is used to command some sort of remote robotic servants.  The servants themselves are not present - no one has thus seen them (these servants are not the security guards you guys fought earlier).  Mnemonic determines that the servants are probably used to aid in the torture that goes on in this room... or possibly _human sacrifice_.

There doesn't appear to be anything else of value here.

On subfloor 2...

Entrapper watches as the rest of the group descends in the shaft and disappear from sight. 

I'll see about finding the kid in the 11s on this floor.

Clutching his hat to his head with one hand he plants the other hand on the doors and pulls himself "down" through the elevator doors disappearing out of sight.

Four filled rooms... there should be an 11 in each one...

The Entrapper once again rushes through the 4 subchambers leading from the main room, looking for Pod 11.  

[sblock=Entrapper]All of the pods contain robots of some kind.  Three groups contain security robots, and one contains more utility looking robots.  You don't see any organic beings in any of the pods.[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 1, 2007)

"Alright Century Girl. Nothing more here. We should probably hook back up with the others and get out of here." As CG lifts him to fly back he says.
"I definitely am not used to this type of taxi service. Maybe I should get a rocket belt."


----------



## Graf (Jun 1, 2007)

OK... 
Entrapper retraces his steps to the elevator shaft.

 These things are all robots!
The Entrapper is standing on the edge of the shaft, panting from all this running around (and the fatigue from triggering the suit's _insubstantial_ power).
 Is the bomb off?


----------



## Insight (Jun 4, 2007)

*Freedom Zoo, Feb. 14th, Evening*

On subfloor 3...

Bastion, having figured out that Emily Diaz was no longer in the building, decided to search for a list of possible targets this organization might have.  Mnemonic, done with searching the "ceremony room", arrives at Bastion's side.

"Let me have a look at that," Mnemonic says.  Bastion shows Mnemonic as much as possible within the given time frame, and Mnemonic "downloads" this information into his mental database.

"We still don't have a name for this group," Bastion points out.  

On subfloor 2...

The Entrapper is standing on the edge of the shaft, panting from all this running around (and the fatigue from triggering the suit's insubstantial power).
Is the bomb off?

Bastion calls up the elevator shaft, "I haven't found any way to shut them down, but we might just be able to get out of here before they go off.  Maybe warn anyone around.  Zoo administrators, those folks."

Century Girl grabs Mnemonic and together with Bastion, the heroes fly to meet those waiting near subfloor 2.

"Let's get out of here," Bastion says.  

Above ground...

The heroes exit the facility and spend the next few minutes clearing the immediate area of the serpent exhibit.  A few questions about the nature of the explosion, but most people are perfectly willing to listen to the heroes' warnings.  The explosion goes off, without much fanfare.

"Now what?"  Bastion asks.


----------



## Insight (Jun 6, 2007)

*Outside Freedom Zoo, Feb. 14th, Evening*

Once the zoo officials have been updated on the strange explosion beneath the serpent exhibit, Mnemonic, Bastion, and the Entrapper meet Century Girl, Nanite, and Glory outside the zoo.

As Bastion and the Entrapper discuss future plans with the rest of the heroes, Mnemonic, wanders off a bit.  His head full of details from the servers found in the strange base, Mnemonic sifts through the virtual database within his powerful brain.

[sblock=Mnemonic]Based on everything you've seen within the facility, and the varied database items you've been mentally perusing since scanning the servers on subfloor 3, you believe the organization you're dealing with is the *BROTHERHOOD OF THE YELLOW SIGN*.  

This organization, secretive in nature, is only mentioned in whispers and rumor.  The vast majority of official information sources seem to concur that the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign doesn't exist, or is likely a fabrication of some sensationalist journalist or novelist.  There is not one mention of the Brotherhood in a legitimate news source that confirms the existence of this organization.

Regardless, the Brotherhood appears to exist.  And they likely have Emily Diaz in their hands.

According to the information taken from the Brotherhood's servers, there are three other facilities within the Freedom City area.  They are:

* Hanover (a residential area)
* The Freedom City Airport
* The Riverfront

Now to narrow down where they may have taken Emily...[/sblock]

Century Girl, Nanite, and Glory have gone by the time Mnemonic returns to the group.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 8, 2007)

*Bump*


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 9, 2007)

"So anyone got any idea what we're dealing with?" Bastion asks "from what I saw my theory is its some sick cult with a whole lot of cash and power. They've got a lot of kids too" he shivers at the thought

"So anyone know of any major cults with a snake fetish? How the zoo officials could be so oblivious is beyond me... "


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 9, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "So anyone got any idea what where dealing with?" Bastion asks "from what I saw my theory is its some sick cult with a whole lot of cash and power. They've got a lot of kids too" he shivers at the thought
> 
> "So anyone know of any major cults with a snake fetish? How the zoo officials could be so oblivious is beyond me... "




"Based on all the Data I have collected, I believe we are dealing with the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign. An organization so secretive I can only recall references in some Tabloids, and Conspiracy Theory Websites. But The Data from the servers seems to implicity incriminate this supposedly non-existant group. Which means they exist. From the servers I have found  references to 3 other Brotherhood Faculities in specific locations here in Freedom City. 

A residential home in Hanover, The Freedom City Airport, The Riverfront. 

Emily Diaz* must * be in one of them."


----------



## Graf (Jun 9, 2007)

ooc
[sblock]Does the Entrapper know anything about the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign? I could see it going either way depending on how you see the organization.[/sblock]

Entrapper takes off his hat and scratches his scalp....
Three bases? Secret bases. Huh.
I'm still not getting why they'd take the kid. 

If we start trying to knock over these bases one by one... it might get tough. I don't suppose you could, uh, dial in to their computers? Remotely I mean.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 11, 2007)

"An organisation this secret isn't going to leave too much of a footprint in cyberspace" Bastion muses 
"but then again we do have at least some idea of their security arrangements so it might be possible if we know where to start looking.

Actually " Bastion looked up at Graf and then back to Ras as he took stock of the days events and got a flash of inspiration "That ad in Super Vision I was reading this morning. The one with the ruby dust, for the magic ritual. Any chance that's linked to this in anyway?

and what might link snakes, children and the Yellow Sign?  We might be able to narrow down our search without hitting each facility one at a time and giving them too much warning. Not that the explosion here hasn't given them a big heads-up that we've been investigating..."


----------



## Insight (Jun 11, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> ooc
> [sblock]Does the Entrapper know anything about the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign? I could see it going either way depending on how you see the organization.[/sblock]
> 
> Entrapper takes off his hat and scratches his scalp....
> ...




[sblock=Graf]
From the footage Bastion and Mnemonic saw, it's pretty obvious the kids are being used in some sort of sacrifice ritual.  I don't think the characters have explicitly told your character this information, but they should have, so assume your character is aware of this information.

As for the Entrapper's knowledge of the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign, no, he really wouldn't have any knowledge of it.  Unless there's something about his background that I missed.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 12, 2007)

It's not too meaningful to speculate without more information, but the base was peculiar.
On one hand we know that they close the snake exhibit an hour earlier than the rest of the zoo, which would suggest that it's being used. On the other hand it looked relatively deserted, except for the guard robots. 

Who builds a big fancy house but doesn't live in it? Or was it supposed to be used for something else? Like an advance fortification?


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2007)

OOC: All right, so what do your characters do?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 13, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> OOC: All right, so what do your characters do?




OOC:
[sblock]Perhaps Surge can be sent to the scene of the blast by AEGIS? 

Considering that it was a massive explosion in a public place, their first inclination would probably be to send someone with counter-terrorism experience.  Alternatively, he could have been investigating the Diaz kidnapping, in which case he could have had experience dealing in regular kidnappings of semi-important people's kids if he had served in Central/South America during his government days. [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> OOC:
> [sblock]Perhaps Surge can be sent to the scene of the blast by AEGIS?
> 
> Considering that it was a massive explosion in a public place, their first inclination would probably be to send someone with counter-terrorism experience.  Alternatively, he could have been investigating the Diaz kidnapping, in which case he could have had experience dealing in regular kidnappings of semi-important people's kids if he had served in Central/South America during his government days. [/sblock]




[sblock=DM_Matt]I'm planning to have the heroes meet up with Power Surge at their next stop, whenever that happens to be.

Alternately, if this game doesn't get moving soon, I may give up on it.  I know that sounds defeatist, but it's dragging big time, and there's not much more I can do to push it along.[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 13, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock=DM_Matt]I'm planning to have the heroes meet up with Power Surge at their next stop, whenever that happens to be.
> 
> Alternately, if this game doesn't get moving soon, I may give up on it.  I know that sounds defeatist, but it's dragging big time, and there's not much more I can do to push it along.[/sblock]




[sblock]As someone who has run long-term pbp games on these boards (my current one hits the two year mark next week, the one before lasted longer than that I think) and doesnt want to see the only M&M Supers game here die, a humble suggestion:  Adding new players is one of the best ways to revitalize a game, if you still want to do it.  Rerecruit in the Talking the Talk thread for another player or two, and let me intro Surge.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 15, 2007)

TICK TOCK

C'mon people!


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 15, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Who builds a big fancy house but doesn't live in it? Or was it supposed to be used for something else? Like an advance fortification?




Bastion is at a loss as to where to start but as he muses he gets a flash of inspiration"The video made it look like they were abandoning the place in a hurry, and setting bombs so that it would be destroyed. My theory is that it _was_ a trap and that means that they expected someone to find the place.

The message from the shoe store, they wanted to meet us tonight. I say we go to them and see what they know about the Yellow Sign and this mess..."

(ooc I'm still here)


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 15, 2007)

"I say we try to narrow our choices down and I dont think we have the luxury of waiting. I say we hack the traffic cameras surrounding the zoo area and find out if we can figure out which direction the took her. Then we investigate the base in the direction they were going."


----------



## Graf (Jun 18, 2007)

Curiouser and curiouser. I wonder who they want to trap. And why...

That sounds like a reasonable plan to me Bastion. I'm not sure they're related but it makes as much sense and anything else.

After that I can ask around and see if anyone has heard something about this 'Yellow Sign'.

ooc
[sblock]
Going with Bastion's plan unless the rest of the group is against it.
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 18, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Curiouser and curiouser. I wonder who they want to trap. And why...
> 
> That sounds like a reasonable plan to me Bastion. I'm not sure they're related but it makes as much sense and anything else.
> 
> ...




"No sorry. I am not a wait and see kinda guy. The girl could very well be sacrificed by tonight. You guys wait. I'll see what kinda trail I can pick up and then I am following it. If not I'm going with my gut and picking a place to investigate...and pray I am right! If its a trap..I'm willing to risk it."


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 18, 2007)

"There were more kids than just Diaz, a lot more and that means lots of missing persons. Why only Emily got reported I don't know, it might have just been her father throwing more money around that made it interesting enough for the papers.

If we go to the bases I say we start with either the residential home, but personally I don't really want to be doing this without some good backup"


----------



## Insight (Jun 18, 2007)

*Outside Freedom Zoo, Feb. 14th, Evening*

Mnemonic, Bastion, and the Entrapper, having discussed what to do next, set about trying to find the most likely Yellow Sign base in the area.  Time not being necessarily on their side, the heroes took the quickest course of action to try to pin down where the Brotherhood may have taken Emily Diaz and the other captives.



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> "I say we try to narrow our choices down and I dont think we have the luxury of waiting. I say we hack the traffic cameras surrounding the zoo area and find out if we can figure out which direction the took her. Then we investigate the base in the direction they were going."




On the way in, Mnemonic noticed a small cement building not far from Freedom Zoo, the sign on this small building reading, *"FCPD CC - NO TRESPASSING"*.  Of course, this meant Freedom City Police Dept, Closed Curcuit, obviously some sort of remote location whereby someone might access said traffic recordings.

The building, being unguarded and unmanned, it's easy enough for the Entrapper to slip inside, open the door, and allow Mnemonic and Bastion into the building.  Once inside, Bastion and Mnemonic work to scan the traffic tapes corresponding to the time when the Yellow Sign likely left the zoo.  A trio of unmarked white vans left the zoo around the suspected time, and left going down Claremont Ave.  Accessing those recordings, Bastion manages to locate the trio of white vans headed down 123rd Street, turning north.  Following along to the next set of recordings, the vans head towards the freeway.

Based on this information, the vans could only have been heading to the airport, since the other suspected locations are not along this path.  Assuming the vans belong to the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign, the heroes may now have a target!

*****

*POWER SURGE*
[sblock=DM_Matt]Power Surge has been investigating some strange cults around Freedom City for some time.  The majority of these cults are fairly benign religious organizations, perhaps with a bit of an odd take on life.  The government's been watching these extremist groups more closely with recent terror and supervillain events, and Power Surge has been used in a variety of ways to help the government track down and keep surveillance on these groups.

Recently, Power Surge was sent back to Freedom City's waterfront to search for clues regarding a rumored Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign, an organization said to worship serpents and perhaps perform human sacrifice, along with other criminal acts.  The government has never been able to get any concrete evidence to act against the Yellow Sign cult.  Power Surge's job is to try to score something actionable against this group.

Searching the waterfront, Power Surge found an abandoned underwater base that doesn't appear to have been used for some time.  The cult, though it was careful to remove almost all shreds of evidence of their existence from the underwater base, didn't quite get everything.  Power Surge found a disk containing data fragments.  Once the data was analyzed, Power Surge discovered three other possible bases: one in Hanover (a residential area), one in or around the Freedom Zoo, and one near the airport.  Consulting superiors within the government, Power Surge was next sent to the airport, considered a potential high threat vulnerable target.

Power Surge is currently scoping out the Freedom City Airport, looking for a possible Yellow Sign base.[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 18, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> *Outside Freedom Zoo, Feb. 14th, Evening*
> 
> Mnemonic, Bastion, and the Entrapper, having discussed what to do next, set about trying to find the most likely Yellow Sign base in the area.  Time not being necessarily on their side, the heroes took the quickest course of action to try to pin down where the Brotherhood may have taken Emily Diaz and the other captives.
> 
> ...




OOC:
[sblock] I put Surge in the RG thread, with one FINAL point shuffle, if you dont mind: I turned some general bab into specific bab to buy a bunch of languages (Might not come in handy, it doesnt make sense that he would only speak English), Ult Save(Tough) (I had gotten rid of it for the sake of Century Girl's niche protection, but that's not an issue anymore), and one more attack cofig and a rank of imp crit.  I also named the weapons powers with the actual weapon they manifest as/simulate, and switched around the mind control and computer control flaws such that I need a concentration check for computer control and an attack roll for mind control rather than the other way around, since perception mind control is kind of over the top, while technopaths don't ordinarily need attack rolls to interface with machines. I also replaced subtle on the radar in the cyberbrain array (passive radar doesn't really make sense when combined with analytical) with more distance instead[/sblock]

Surge ponders what he's found "Hmmm, the airport.  Big place.  I guess I wasn't lucky enough for them to leave a full-on map of the airport with a big arrow saying Evil-Snake-Cult-Base-Here.  Then again, if they left something THAT details lying around in a cleaned-out abandoned base, that would just mean its a trap.  Of course, if they were smart and WERE setting a trap, they would do something like this.  Oh well, in my force field I trust."

Surge teleports to an appropriately-unseen area at the airport (since he would have reason to go there every once in a while, presumably he knows where to teleport unseen(and I do mean unseen, as in, invisible)...the only requirement is that there needs to be a power or communications line or jack in the area).  He walks out of an electrical closet or whatnot, switching from invisibility to morph, appearing as a random male human.

As he walks around, he pulls down the appropriate data from the Internet or other resources he can somehow access.  To start, he gets aerial photos (Google maps if he must, spy satellite if he can, over-time info being best to track unusual activity, all rapidly-processed using the Quickness 8 for cyberbrain programs) and a map of the airport (as detailed schematics as he can get his hands on).  He also takes anything he can find about the Yellow Sign.

[sblock]Taking 20 with Quickness 8, Computers and Information Gathering Checks = 35, plus the benefits of the Contacts, Connected (Dip Bonus +15, will roll if necessary, but if I do not need to use it I won't, and if I do and can just take 10 I will), and Benefit: Security Clearance feats).  For hacking he also has comprehend codes, and with worldwide (in fact, far enough to access satellites directly) datalink/machine control and communications he can untraceably hack by remotely controlling random terminals somewhere else in the world, or even by directly datalinking to the target if he can locate it (if that actually is untraceable). [/sblock]

Using this information, he tries to determine where the base might be, or at least where it is not.  Does he find anything useful with all this?

Staying in heavily-trafficked areas, he uses radar to search the unused portions, or at least areas that he suspects, but from afar.   He also accounts for the fact that they might be underground.


----------



## Insight (Jun 18, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> As he walks around, he pulls down the appropriate data from the Internet or other resources he can somehow access.  To start, he gets aerial photos (Google maps if he must, spy satellite if he can, over-time info being best to track unusual activity, all rapidly-processed using the Quickness 8 for cyberbrain programs) and a map of the airport (as detailed schematics as he can get his hands on).  He also takes anything he can find about the Yellow Sign.




[sblock]It doesn't take long for you to find relevant information about Freedom City Airport.  You even have access to FAA servers, given your security clearance.  You can see real-time arrivals, departures, flight vectors, etc.  You can get somewhat delayed satellite footage of the area of the airport, but none of the COMSAT satellites are anywhere nearby, so you won't be able to get granular "street-level" information that way.  Besides, even if you did try to access COMSAT, you've heard tales of some sort of AI that lives inside COMSAT that doesn't like intruders.

But you are able to get reasonably good intelligence about the airport and the surrounding areas.  Nothing is terribly surprising, the normal stuff.  There is one hangar that appears to be reinforced with military-grade materials and armor.  You can't find any information about the hangar, and whatever electronics are inside are shielded against intrusion.  You also see that the Freedom League has a special hangar at the airport.  It is currently unoccupied.

Accessing the airport's blueprints (dated Oct. 17, 1962), you see that quite a few improvements have been made since the airport's initial construction.  Some of this is most likely due to the Terminus Invasion.  You recall that much of Freedom City was destroyed at that time.  Some of the improvements that are obvious to the naked eye are registered with the local planning office, some not.  You can't find anything unusual in any of the official sources.

You already have quite a bit of anecdotal information about the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign from your mission dossier.  Essentially, culled from a variety of sources, you know that some organization known as the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign has been in existence since at least Victorian times.  No known documents explicitly declare the organization to exist, but it's fairly obvious from rumor and innuendo that such an organization most likely does exist in one form or another.  

Most sources describe the Brotherhood as a religious organization.  Rumor has it that they worship Dagon, an ancient Babylonian sea god sometimes depicted as a serpent.  The majority of the Dagon-related theories come from a series of short stories and novels written in the 1930s.  

Only one person has ever been linked to the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign, Sir Edward Norrington, a British ex-patriate who has lived in Boston and Freedom City since leaving Great Britain in 1987.  Norrington, once a promising British astrophysicist, worked for Astro Labs here in Freedom City from 1988 - 2004 as a consultant, but has since retired to parts unknown.  Information about Sir Norrington's alleged ties to the Brotherhood surfaced in 2003, hastening his departure from Astro Labs.  As soon as Norrington left Astro Labs, all further investigation of his link to the Brotherhood ceased and vanished.[/sblock]



> Using this information, he tries to determine where the base might be, or at least where it is not.  Does he find anything useful with all this?
> 
> Staying in heavily-trafficked areas, he uses radar to search the unused portions, or at least areas that he suspects, but from afar.   He also accounts for the fact that they might be underground.




[sblock]Based on what you've found thus far, it seems fairly obvious that if a base exists, it must be hidden, even from within the computer networks you've been able to access.  There's nothing large enough to show up on radar (and you have to be careful using the radar that you don't interfere with the air traffic control).  All that shows up underground on any of the blueprints are the normal maintenance walkways, water, gas, and electrical pipework, and some fuel storage.[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 18, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock]It doesn't take long for you to find relevant information about Freedom City Airport.  You even have access to FAA servers, given your security clearance.  You can see real-time arrivals, departures, flight vectors, etc.  You can get somewhat delayed satellite footage of the area of the airport, but none of the COMSAT satellites are anywhere nearby, so you won't be able to get granular "street-level" information that way.  Besides, even if you did try to access COMSAT, you've heard tales of some sort of AI that lives inside COMSAT that doesn't like intruders.
> 
> But you are able to get reasonably good intelligence about the airport and the surrounding areas.  Nothing is terribly surprising, the normal stuff.  There is one hangar that appears to be reinforced with military-grade materials and armor.  You can't find any information about the hangar, and whatever electronics are inside are shielded against intrusion.  You also see that the Freedom League has a special hangar at the airport.  It is currently unoccupied.
> 
> ...




[sblock]So that unidentified shielded hanger is not military or Freedom League, and shielded against radar penetration and datalink?  Looks promising.  Are there any antenna's, satellite dishes, or other communications devices on the outside that I can try to hack?  How about a radar scan for land lines?  Are any signals being emitted that I can tap into?  What about external security controls?  I also use analytic to determine the nature of the shielding if I can.  I look into all that stuff from afar, but I do not approach it to try computer control or animate machines or anything like that.  Not without backup.  [/sblock]


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 18, 2007)

"Perfect" Bastion smiles as he is dragged along behind Ras "lucky that we found a police station so close that wasn't affected by the explosion. So its too the airport with us three? Um I can fly but I'm not sure that I can carry the both of you - anyway there's no point waiting around now, and hopefully the airport security can help if we get into too much trouble

Bastion feels the surge of energy around him as he rises off the ground ready to move...


----------



## Graf (Jun 19, 2007)

Century Girl flew me here... I, uh, usually use a car or the subway to get around.
We should get to the airport as quickly as possible. 
I don't suppose you could make some sort of floating forcefield?


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 19, 2007)

" I've never tried but theres always a first time I suppose" Bastion grins as he attempts to work out how it might work

"so a forcefeild that can be used to carry the both of you and which I can maintain as I fly to our destination - okay..."

still hovering Bastion tries to generate a horizontal feild and then move it around him, feeling the eddying flow of kinetic energy as he test for stability before seeing if it will carry a load

(ooc okay Insight can I do this and what will it involve? I'll go check my chracter sheet now)


----------



## Insight (Jun 19, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> [sblock]So that unidentified shielded hanger is not military or Freedom League, and shielded against radar penetration and datalink?  Looks promising.  Are there any antenna's, satellite dishes, or other communications devices on the outside that I can try to hack?  How about a radar scan for land lines?  Are any signals being emitted that I can tap into?  What about external security controls?  I also use analytic to determine the nature of the shielding if I can.  I look into all that stuff from afar, but I do not approach it to try computer control or animate machines or anything like that.  Not without backup.  [/sblock]




[sblock]The unidentified hangar _could_ be military, but it would have to be some sort of secret military project that's not on the books (you'd have access to any official military installations around here).

There is a strange tube protruding from the top of the hangar, and electronic signals are being emitted from said tube.  Your scans indicate that it's some sort of transmitter.  Using your Datalink power, you should be able to tap into the signal.

As for external security, you don't see any guards posted outside.  This could mean that it's low priority, or it could be an ominous sign that you either can't find whatever is guarding the hangar, or security is being provided in some other way   [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 19, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> " I've never tried but theres always a first time I suppose" Bastion grins as he attempts to work out how it might work
> 
> "so a forcefeild that can be used to carry the both of you and which I can maintain as I fly to our destination - okay..."
> 
> ...




Sure, Bastion can spend a Hero Point to gain a Power Feat (Flight - usable by others) that would enable you to bring everyone along until you get to the airport.  Assuming that's what you want to do, the next post will be at the airport.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 19, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock]The unidentified hangar _could_ be military, but it would have to be some sort of secret military project that's not on the books (you'd have access to any official military installations around here).
> 
> There is a strange tube protruding from the top of the hangar, and electronic signals are being emitted from said tube.  Your scans indicate that it's some sort of transmitter.  Using your Datalink power, you should be able to tap into the signal.
> 
> As for external security, you don't see any guards posted outside.  This could mean that it's low priority, or it could be an ominous sign that you either can't find whatever is guarding the hangar, or security is being provided in some other way   [/sblock]




[sblock]
By external security I meant keypads or other exposed electronics that could be tied into the systems inside, but I guess now I should fear mini-stealth bombers.

I try to tap into the signal and see what I can find, and after listening for  bit I'll see if I can use the connection to hack systems connected to it (unless it turns out to be not what I'm looking for).  Also, if they ARE exposed electronics like a keypad, I'll try to see where I can get from there with datalink. [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 19, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> By external security I meant keypads or other exposed electronics that could be tied into the systems inside, but I guess now I should fear mini-stealth bombers.
> 
> I try to tap into the signal and see what I can find, and after listening for  bit I'll see if I can use the connection to hack systems connected to it (unless it turns out to be not what I'm looking for).  Also, if they ARE exposed electronics like a keypad, I'll try to see where I can get from there with datalink. [/sblock]




[sblock]Something resists your attempts to penetrate both the signal and a keypad that you eventually find on the hangar's exterior.  This resistance is mostly likely coming from some sort of advanced security program, though it's also possible that something is dampening the use of your powers in the area of the hangar.[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 19, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock]Something resists your attempts to penetrate both the signal and a keypad that you eventually find on the hangar's exterior.  This resistance is mostly likely coming from some sort of advanced security program, though it's also possible that something is dampening the use of your powers in the area of the hangar.[/sblock]




[sblock]So the security even extends to wireless communications that have already been broadcast into the air, thus leaving the system?  Can I find anything about the emissions using analytic?  Even the frequencies?  If I can, I'll cross-reference them with the FCC and other licensing databases to see who or what, if anyone, legally has access to those frequencies, and somewhere else to find what devices might use such frequencies.  I communicate what I have found to AEGIS over a secure connection.  Meanwhile, i'll just watch the area to see if anything happens (i.e. I wait to met the other PCs). [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 19, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> [sblock]So the security even extends to wireless communications that have already been broadcast into the air, thus leaving the system?  Can I find anything about the emissions using analytic?  Even the frequencies?  If I can, I'll cross-reference them with the FCC and other licensing databases to see who or what, if anyone, legally has access to those frequencies, and somewhere else to find what devices might use such frequencies.  I communicate what I have found to AEGIS over a secure connection.  Meanwhile, i'll just watch the area to see if anything happens (i.e. I wait to met the other PCs). [/sblock]




[sblock]Yes, the communications format being used is detectable with your powers, but the encryption is something you've not yet been able to crack.  You can spend extra time doing so, and I'll assume you do until everyone arrives.

The FCC has nothing about the frequency you're monitoring.  In fact, the frequency itself doesn't appear within the bounds of what the FCC controls.  When you contact AEGIS, the  response you receive is that the frequency you are monitoring is what is known as a 'super-scale' frequency band, a highly secretive band used in very specific usage, usually in military or espionage applications.  Nothing more about this frequency band can be revealed at your security clearance level.

Your superior at AEGIS contacts you about 10 minutes later (consider this to occur before the other characters appear).  He asks you to provide details concerning the super-scale frequency and where you found it being used in Freedom City.[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 19, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock]Yes, the communications format being used is detectable with your powers, but the encryption is something you've not yet been able to crack.  You can spend extra time doing so, and I'll assume you do until everyone arrives.
> 
> The FCC has nothing about the frequency you're monitoring.  In fact, the frequency itself doesn't appear within the bounds of what the FCC controls.  When you contact AEGIS, the  response you receive is that the frequency you are monitoring is what is known as a 'super-scale' frequency band, a highly secretive band used in very specific usage, usually in military or espionage applications.  Nothing more about this frequency band can be revealed at your security clearance level.
> 
> Your superior at AEGIS contacts you about 10 minutes later (consider this to occur before the other characters appear).  He asks you to provide details concerning the super-scale frequency and where you found it being used in Freedom City.[/sblock]




[sblock]I tell him what I know, and send data through to AEGIS if they want it.  Furthermore, I continue to use my Comprehend Codes power, and if necessary, my computers power, both boosted by my computer quickness power, to try to decode what they are putting out.[/sblock]


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 19, 2007)

Satisfied that he can maintain the horizontal feild Bastion invites Ras and Entrapper on board and then rises up into the air the force plate in tow and his passengers holding on.

It takes a few moments to get use to the balance but they soon see the airport ahead of them...


----------



## Graf (Jun 20, 2007)

Entrapper scans the horizon at the rapidly approaching airport.
OK. So this base of their's is under the ground right? The entrances will be hidden I suppose.
He looks around at the highways approaching the airport, trying to make out a cluster of white vans.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 20, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> [sblock]I tell him what I know, and send data through to AEGIS if they want it.  Furthermore, I continue to use my Comprehend Codes power, and if necessary, my computers power, both boosted by my computer quickness power, to try to decode what they are putting out.[/sblock]




[sblock]  Additionally, Surge checks airport records to see who OWNs the hanger and look them up in turn, and check into building permits etc. relating to the site as well.  Also, while  talking to the bossman at AEGIS, he says "So this hanger makes me suspicious, but there is not presently any way to tell if its good suspicious, bad suspicious, or some-random-corporation-is-way-too-paranoid-about-industrial-espionage-and-this-has-nothing-to-do-with-anything suspicious.  Now, I know that there are secrets and there are SECRETS, but you know how I get when I get suspicious, and I'm not interested in getting into any of what our friends across the pond like the call "blue on blue" action tonight.  So, there is something I "need to know."  If I am to stand down, now is the time to make the call." [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 20, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> [sblock]  Additionally, Surge checks airport records to see who OWNs the hanger and look them up in turn, and check into building permits etc. relating to the site as well.  Also, while  talking to the bossman at AEGIS, he says "So this hanger makes me suspicious, but there is not presently any way to tell if its good suspicious, bad suspicious, or some-random-corporation-is-way-too-paranoid-about-industrial-espionage-and-this-has-nothing-to-do-with-anything suspicious.  Now, I know that there are secrets and there are SECRETS, but you know how I get when I get suspicious, and I'm not interested in getting into any of what our friends across the pond like the call "blue on blue" action tonight.  So, there is something I "need to know."  If I am to stand down, now is the time to make the call." [/sblock]




[sblock]Dr. Franks, your contact/handler with AEGIS, calls you back within a few minutes.  "Well, I have some news regarding that hangar.  Turns out it may be one of ours, meaning U.S. Government.  Still, we're interested to know what may be inside.  That super-scale frequency has me curious.  Something like that really shouldn't be operating inside a civilian area like an airport."

He transmits some blueprints for the hangar.  "This is the original layout of the hangar in question.  No doubt it's been modified from what you've described.  My sources tell me that it might be CIA, but be careful.  If the hangar is what I suspect, it may contain some fairly serious defenses.  If you somehow manage to get inside, get what information you can about its contents, then get the hell out of there.  We can't risk having you... destroyed."

After another minute, you receive another call from Dr. Franks.  "Surge, I received word that some supers might be coming your way.  They're friendlies, and in fact, you might be able to help each other.  See if you can track them down.  I've been told they are flying at a vector that should bring them fairly close to where you are.  Try to keep them away from the hangar if at all possible.  They are NOT cleared for that sort of information."[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 20, 2007)

*Freedom Airport, Feb. 14th, Evening*

Mnemonic and the Entrapper arrive at the airport along with Bastion on his flying force disk.  You've been able to steer clear of the populated areas, and haven't stirred up any sort of commotion with your unusual mode of locomotion.

Landing on a grassy hill overlooking the tarmac, you are about 100ft from the electrified fence that forms the airport's perimeter.  Freedom Airport employs not only security guards on foot and vehicle patrol, but also hidden security cameras and other secret security measures designed to slow down even super-powered intruders.

You've tracked the trio of white vans to the airport, but you're not entirely certain where they may have gone once inside the airport grounds.  Unfortunately, the FCPD cameras don't have access to the airport itself; their coverage stops about where you stand right now.  There are civilian parking lots surrounding the airport, both inside and outside the secured area.  There are also lots for airport personnel, and those reserved for those flying on chartered or private aircraft.  There are, of course, parking lots for rental cars and trucks in addition to those described above.

You'd probably get a better look at all of the parking lots with a flyover, but you're not sure if this is a wise move, given the airport's level of security.

*****

*Power Surge*
[sblock]Just as you complete your last conversation with Dr. Franks at AEGIS, you see three supers land nearby.  You're pretty sure they haven't spotted you.  They stand on a grassy hill about 100ft from the airport perimeter.  You see three male humanoids, all of whom look fairly normal.  One of them wears a fedora or something.  You don't recognize any of them from your files.  They must be fairly new to the Freedom City supers scene.[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 20, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock]Dr. Franks, your contact/handler with AEGIS, calls you back within a few minutes.  "Well, I have some news regarding that hangar.  Turns out it may be one of ours, meaning U.S. Government.  Still, we're interested to know what may be inside.  That super-scale frequency has me curious.  Something like that really shouldn't be operating inside a civilian area like an airport."
> 
> He transmits some blueprints for the hangar.  "This is the original layout of the hangar in question.  No doubt it's been modified from what you've described.  My sources tell me that it might be CIA, but be careful.  If the hangar is what I suspect, it may contain some fairly serious defenses.  If you somehow manage to get inside, get what information you can about its contents, then get the hell out of there.  We can't risk having you... destroyed."
> 
> After another minute, you receive another call from Dr. Franks.  "Surge, I received word that some supers might be coming your way.  They're friendlies, and in fact, you might be able to help each other.  See if you can track them down.  I've been told they are flying at a vector that should bring them fairly close to where you are.  Try to keep them away from the hangar if at all possible.  They are NOT cleared for that sort of information."[/sblock]




[sblock] "Well, I guess that means I should scratch "TOW Missile To The Front Door" off my list of entry plans.  Seriously, though, if the CIA is acting outside their jurisdiction, might it be better to go through channels on this?  Or is there something else in there I'm needed for?  I see those heroes coming now.  Perhaps I will figure out a reliable entry method and come back later, but for now all I have time to do is keep them away and continue working on the Diaz case." [/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 20, 2007)

Mnemonic starts scanning the area with his eyes looking for areas that would likely be the access point for the hidden HQ.

OOC: Mental Quickness.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 20, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> *Freedom Airport, Feb. 14th, Evening*
> 
> Mnemonic and the Entrapper arrive at the airport along with Bastion on his flying force disk.  You've been able to steer clear of the populated areas, and haven't stirred up any sort of commotion with your unusual mode of locomotion.
> 
> ...




Surge goes out of sight, and finds his way to the other heroes (if he can safely use the electric fence as a medium, he'll teleport to the other side.  Otherwise he goes invisible and uses fly to hop the fence, if he knows that to be possible...presumedly he'd know some things about the security system).  Either way, he'll appear behind the others, flickering into sight like a old CRT going on.  

He is visible in his costumed-ish form, displaying his AEGIS badge.

"Yo, costumes!  I hear you're looking for that Diaz kid.  So am I.  Name's Power Surge...Security Consultant and Private Eye, on retainer with AEGIS.  So what brings you to the airport?"

Meanwhile, he's continuing to scan for clues as to a possible Yellow Sign base.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 20, 2007)

After taking a moment confirming the veracity of the AEGIS ID (Mental Quickness, Eidetic Memory) Mnemonic answers still scanning the area.
"Yes, my name is Mnemonic and this is Entrapper and Bastion. We found one of thier bases and suspect they brought her here. They may also have others. We were thinking it is for some sort of ritual sacrifice. Any clue where the entrance is?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 20, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> After taking a moment confirming the veracity of the AEGIS ID (Mental Quickness, Eidetic Memory) Mnemonic answers still scanning the area.
> "Yes, my name is Mnemonic and this is Entrapper and Bastion. We found one of thier bases and suspect they brought her here. They may also have others. We were thinking it is for some sort of ritual sacrifice. Any clue where the entrance is?"




"Unfortunately, no.  I found evidence that they have a base here as well, but I have since hit a dead end.  What led you here?"


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 21, 2007)

"Hello Bastion pipes up after getting passed the intital shock of the stranger manifesting behind them "um good trick that, um we got some information from their base at the zoo that there was a base here at the airport." Bastion offers " Surveillance video showed white vans heading this direction, we think the vans belonged to the Yellow Sign Cult. 

So what info have you got on the yellow sign, since we don't have much else to go on."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 21, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Hello Bastion pipes up after getting passed the intital shock of the stranger manifesting behind them "um good trick that, um we got some information from their base at the zoo that there was a base here at the airport." Bastion offers " Surveillance video showed white vans heading this direction, we think the vans belonged to the Yellow Sign Cult.
> 
> So what info have you got on the yellow sign, since we don't have much else to go on."




(RE: the good trick) "Your tax dollars at work."

(RE: The rest) "White vans, eh.  Now maybe we're getting somewhere.  Hopefully they were dumb enough to keep them together." (While talking, Surge searches for the vans with radar imaging...does this new information put anything else that he saw before in a new light?).  "Some things about the Yellow Sign, I do know.  They apparently worship some Babylonian god called Dagon, and have been around since the Victorian era.  In Freedom City, the only name we have to associate them with is a British Astrophysicist who used to work for AstoLabs named Sir Edward Norrington...but he disappeared back in '04."


----------



## Insight (Jun 21, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> [sblock] "Well, I guess that means I should scratch "TOW Missile To The Front Door" off my list of entry plans.  Seriously, though, if the CIA is acting outside their jurisdiction, might it be better to go through channels on this?  Or is there something else in there I'm needed for?  I see those heroes coming now.  Perhaps I will figure out a reliable entry method and come back later, but for now all I have time to do is keep them away and continue working on the Diaz case." [/sblock]




[sblock=Power Surge]Franks laughs at the TOW Missile suggestion.  "Well, I don't think that hangar is what you're looking for vis-a-vis the Yellow Sign business.  It could be, but I doubt it.  If those Yellow Sign folks got hold of super-scale technology..."

His voice trails off for a moment.  "Still, when you get a chance, _if you get a chance,_ check it out, would you?  You're probably one of the few operatives we have that might be able to get though that hangar's defenses.  AEGIS would like to know what's inside."[/sblock]


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 21, 2007)

"well if your here I assume we're on the right track." Bastion replies to the new guy (Surge) trying to recall what he can about Aegis "I assume you have a bit of training in this kind of thing too so what do you suggest we do as a next step? Um I can control kinetic feilds, force feilds mainly, Mnemonics hyper-competent and Entrappers got a few tricks up his insubstantial sleeves.

We found two other bases too ... with that he trails off waiting for further instruction on how to proceed


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "well if your here I assume we're on the right track." Bastion replies to the new guy (Surge) trying to recall what he can about Aegis "I assume you have a bit of training in this kind of thing too so what do you suggest we do as a next step? Um I can control kinetic feilds, force feilds mainly, Mnemonics hyper-competent and Entrappers got a few tricks up his insubstantial sleeves.
> 
> We found two other bases too ... with that he trails off waiting for further instruction on how to proceed




"Interesting.  A useful set of abilities, overall.  I generate and control electricity, which I am equipped to use for a wide variety of purposes.  You might say that I was made for this job.  Regarding where to go next, when you got here I had just exhausted my last lead.  All I still know is that they have a base in or near the airport, and just about everywhere in the airport checks out.  Right now our best bet is to try to find the vans.  Perhaps they are parked together or there are camera's we can access. 

(Surge tries to access camera footage from around the airport, trying to find and track the vans)  

"I don't suppose you have license plate numbers on any of them do ya?" 

(If they do, i look them up)


----------



## Graf (Jun 22, 2007)

Entrapper tugs his hat when introduced to Power Surge.



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (If they do, i look them up)



Entrapper supplies license plate numbers if he has them.

 Your explanation cleared up a lot Power Surge. Or at least a little bit. I still have no idea how they have such high tech.... 
The Entrapper trails off for a minute.

You're an electricity manipulator right? And they have a massive underground base here filled with fancy electronics. The airport is probably mostly above ground. Can you feel around for some sort of energy.... uh... field underground? Deep, probably like several stories deep.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Entrapper tugs his hat when introduced to Power Surge.
> 
> 
> Entrapper supplies license plate numbers if he has them.
> ...




"Sort of.  I have radar imaging capabilities, and can analyze all sorts of things with it, but it it still can take a little time to search so huge an area." 

(Can Analytical Radio Sense detect large EM emissions?  I presume it can, no? I search for those things if i can, and additionally scan underground for them as well as other things.  With the cyberbrain array active, my radar is boosted from sight*10 range to sight*100, and as always is unhindered by solid objects like the ground.)


----------



## Insight (Jun 22, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Entrapper supplies license plate numbers if he has them.




Your CC video did not show license plates.  In fact, in a few shots, you think maybe they didn't _have_ license plates.


----------



## Insight (Jun 22, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Can Analytical Radio Sense detect large EM emissions?  I presume it can, no? I search for those things if i can, and additionally scan underground for them as well as other things.  With the cyberbrain array active, my radar is boosted from sight*10 range to sight*100, and as always is unhindered by solid objects like the ground.)




Radio Sense could, in a way, detect EM emissions, because such emissions would "crackle" on the radio frequency band.  Because you have Analytical on your Radio Sense, you'd be able to tell more about such emissions than someone who merely had the ability to monitor the radio frequency band.

As far as I know, radar only works above ground.  See this Wikipedia entry for more info.  In fact, if you try to use radar too close to the ground, you get lots of "ghost images" because the ground reflects radar signals (they cannot penetrate the solid ground).  That's why you typically see radar elevated atop buildings, on towers, etc.

I think if you want to be able to use a sense that works below ground, you'd need X-Ray Vision or the like.


----------



## Insight (Jun 22, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Surge tries to access camera footage from around the airport, trying to find and track the vans)




Accessing the airport camera system, Power Surge finds a great number of unmarked white vans parked in various places around the airport.  More than two dozen, some parked near other unmarked white vans, some by themselves.  Narrowing the field to those without visible license plates, Power Surge finds two, parked next to each other, and both close to an auxilliary power generator.  This generator, measuring some 40ft in diameter and 12ft in height, is partially below-ground (it sticks up about 6ft above-ground).  Next to these vans  is a stairwell used to access the below-ground maintenance station that serves the generator.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Radio Sense could, in a way, detect EM emissions, because such emissions would "crackle" on the radio frequency band.  Because you have Analytical on your Radio Sense, you'd be able to tell more about such emissions than someone who merely had the ability to monitor the radio frequency band.
> 
> As far as I know, radar only works above ground.  See this Wikipedia entry for more info.  In fact, if you try to use radar too close to the ground, you get lots of "ghost images" because the ground reflects radar signals (they cannot penetrate the solid ground).  That's why you typically see radar elevated atop buildings, on towers, etc.
> 
> I think if you want to be able to use a sense that works below ground, you'd need X-Ray Vision or the like.




[sblock]
Well, I DID by the X-ray Vision power, applied to my radar.  Even without resorting to super-science (and said sense is super-science anyway), there is this[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Accessing the airport camera system, Power Surge finds a great number of unmarked white vans parked in various places around the airport.  More than two dozen, some parked near other unmarked white vans, some by themselves.  Narrowing the field to those without visible license plates, Power Surge finds two, parked next to each other, and both close to an auxilliary power generator.  This generator, measuring some 40ft in diameter and 12ft in height, is partially below-ground (it sticks up about 6ft above-ground).  Next to these vans  is a stairwell used to access the below-ground maintenance station that serves the generator.




Surge repeats this information to the others, then suggests "I say we head in that direction and find a way in."

Meanwhile, Surge looks up whether there are other ways into the generator, what it may be connected to, etc.


----------



## Insight (Jun 22, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Surge repeats this information to the others, then suggests "I say we head in that direction and find a way in."
> 
> Meanwhile, Surge looks up whether there are other ways into the generator, what it may be connected to, etc.




Power Surge would obviously have no problem getting inside - the generator is assumed to be attached to the airport's electrical grid.  I think the Entrapper could also get inside reasonably well (and using stealth).  Not sure about the other two.  They might need to sneak inside in a more conventional manner.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 23, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Power Surge would obviously have no problem getting inside - the generator is assumed to be attached to the airport's electrical grid.  I think the Entrapper could also get inside reasonably well (and using stealth).  Not sure about the other two.  They might need to sneak inside in a more conventional manner.




OOC: Is the problem is its in plain sight? So we need to roll stealth rolls. Or do we need to talk our way or sneak our way past someone?

OOC: Mnemonic will use a HP for Beginneer's Luck to get ranks of Stealth.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 23, 2007)

OOC: When asking about ways in and connections, I was not only concerned with ym getting in, but with anticipating what options the enemy would have to get out.  How many entrances  or other connections to other areas can we detect?

"Too bad we don't have comm links.  That may rule out splitting up.  We should figure out where the entrances and exits are, and figure out a way to corner them but leave our own exit options open...or at least, the exit options for those who cannot teleport or walk through walls.  So Entrapper, I don't know exactly what you do, but with a name like that, is there anything you might be able to do about limiting their effective exit options?"

Also: [sblock]If your problem with radar seeing through the ground is the description of it as working as radar, can it just be a super-science based scan with the radio descriptor that does what its component powers do? [/sblock]


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 23, 2007)

"So is flying restricted this near to the airport? that means me and Ras will have to walk, oh well I can at least hop over this fence before moving towards our destination.

Um if you two can get in unseen and confirm the presence of the kids then couldn't Ras and I just bust in with the airport security and hopefully get the kids out before they blow the place up?- just a thought


----------



## Graf (Jun 23, 2007)

Entrapper nods.  Yeah, that's my gig. I can work to plug up the entry-way behind us. But if the base is as big as last time it might be tricky to find all the entryways.

And, if they blow it up it might be tricky to get back out again.


ooc
[sblock]
Entrapper tries to get some idea of how he/the group could approach the generator without being noticed.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> OOC: Is the problem is its in plain sight? So we need to roll stealth rolls. Or do we need to talk our way or sneak our way past someone?




There is a large open field between the auxiliiary power generator and the main terminal, the control tower, and the main structures of the airport.  Theoretically, security (both foot patrols and vehicular patrols, and/or hidden cameras) could spot anyone trying to approach the generator structure.  There is sufficient incidental cover that you could make Stealth checks to get from where you are to the generator, if that's what you wish to do.


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> OOC: When asking about ways in and connections, I was not only concerned with ym getting in, but with anticipating what options the enemy would have to get out.  How many entrances  or other connections to other areas can we detect?




You can see one entrance/exit above-ground, the one you have already found.  According to the blueprints you acquired, there should be no other ways in or out of the generator maintenance structure.  Said blueprint is old, and changes could have been made since then.



> Also: [sblock]If your problem with radar seeing through the ground is the description of it as working as radar, can it just be a super-science based scan with the radio descriptor that does what its component powers do? [/sblock]




[sblock=DM_Matt]That's fine.  It could be an 'energy signature scan' or something along those lines.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "So is flying restricted this near to the airport? that means me and Ras will have to walk, oh well I can at least hop over this fence before moving towards our destination.
> 
> Um if you two can get in unseen and confirm the presence of the kids then couldn't Ras and I just bust in with the airport security and hopefully get the kids out before they blow the place up?- just a thought




Flying around the airport is very much restricted.  That said, if you can fly around undetected, who's to know you did it?


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Entrapper nods.  Yeah, that's my gig. I can work to plug up the entry-way behind us. But if the base is as big as last time it might be tricky to find all the entryways.
> 
> And, if they blow it up it might be tricky to get back out again.
> 
> ...




[sblock=Graf]Going incorporeal might be enough to elude detection.  I'm pretty sure conventional means (cameras, motion sensors, radar, etc) would not detect you, or would see a 'ghost' that security personnel might be likely to discount.  That doesn't mean you are 100% certain of going unseen, but it's likely.  Also, Stealth checks to get close to the maintenance structure would help.[/sblock]


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 25, 2007)

"You know light is a form of kinetic energy" Bastion muses as he imagines new ways to test his abilities 
"I have no idea whether the feilds I generate would be fine enough to deflect photons but if it could I might be able to become effectively invisible or at least become something of a blur to anyone looking. At a distance they might dismiss the blur as a 'trick of the light'" he grins at his own play on words but feels ready to move
" I can cover you too Ras but we will still need stealth to get through, especially since I don't even know if I can do it. Are you willing to try?"

(ooc so Insight can I spend a hero point on that?)


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "You know light is a form of kinetic energy" Bastion muses as he imagines new ways to test his abilities
> "I have no idea whether the feilds I generate would be fine enough to deflect photons but if it could I might be able to become effectively invisible or at least become something of a blur to anyone looking. At a distance they might dismiss the blur as a 'trick of the light'" he grins at his own play on words but feels ready to move
> " I can cover you too Ras but we will still need stealth to get through, especially since I don't even know if I can do it. Are you willing to try?"
> 
> (ooc so Insight can I spend a hero point on that?)




[sblock=Tonguez]Sure.  You can pick up Alternate Power - Invisibility (Sight) at the cost of a Hero Point.  It will last until you use your kinetic powers for something else or the end of this current scene, whichever comes first.[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 26, 2007)

OOC: Although I have personal concealment, I do not have enough points in it that I can AP Affects Others with Progression off it.  Thus, if he can Bastion will have to do it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 26, 2007)

"I do not detect any other entrenches, nor are there any on the airport's blueprint.  I suppose we might as well cloak ourselves and get to the entrance.  Once we are there, I should be able to bypass security pretty easily.   A cautionary note about my personal cloaking technology:  When it is on, you won't be able to see OR hear me, though I can communicate through radios or telephones.  If we are fighting, and you CAN see me, I probably am using my shifting technology.  You will be able to hear me, but I will appear to be in another location near to where I otherwise am. "


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 26, 2007)

Before they go, Surge scans the field, power station, underground, etc. for security systems, mines, cameras, and anything else interesting.  If there is an integrated system, he switches to his Computer Control, and tries to gain control of the system.  This job calls for something stronger than regular ol' hacking.

[sblock]Perception range, though he needs to switch off the cyberbrain array, so his scan goes 10 times further than normal vision instead of 100), works as Mind Control 10 with the conscious extra (able to access memory), except only on computers, robots, etc. Requires a DC 20 Concentration Check to use (Concentration Bonus =17, Second Chance feat applies).  Will Save DC 20 to resist, though if the official ruling on Possession and computers applies here, the machines only get a save if they are sentient and have an actual will save.  Please tell me if it tried to resist or not, so I know if I have to worry about it making later saves once I switch out of that part of the array, since mind control is a sustained(lasting) power.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2007)

*Jordan Intl Airport, Feb. 14th, Evening*

Power Surge concentrates on the auxilliary power generator structure, trying to get a read on the possible electronic sensors and defenses therein.  Meanwhile, Mnemonic, Bastion, and the Entrapper look on, waiting for word that the coast is clear.

[sblock=Power Surge]You definitely detect hidden security countermeasures underground.  Most of them are normal computers, so you can control them without too much trouble.  But something doesn't seem right.  As you continue to scan, you get the sense that _something_ is watching YOU as well.[/sblock]

As Surge turns to address the rest of his allies, three shadowy forms appear on the tarmac between where you stand and the generator.  These forms, vaguely humanoid in shape, are moving awfully fast, and straight towards you.

At the base of the generator structure, you spy a curious little man in a yellow and white cloak, who ducks away as your attention turns to the incoming shadow creatures.

**** INIT ****

*Bastion [26]* init - bastion (1d20+11=26) 
*Shadow Creatures [22]* init - shadow creatures (1d20+8=22) 
*The Entrapper [13]* init - entrapper (1d20+2=13) 
*Mnemonic [11]* init - mnemonic (1d20+5=11) 
*Power Surge [9]* init - power surge (1d20+6=9) 

*COMBAT & STUFF*
It's been a while since we ran a combat in this game, so I just wanted to remind everyone how it will work.  

First, everyone with the exception of Bastion has all of their Hero Points back, if they spent them, and all conditions are back to starting.  

Second, go ahead and post your actions for the first round.  Assume that you have at least one round of actions before the shadow creatures get to where you are (if you move towards them, that's another story).  Ranged attacks can be used, of course, by either side as the shadow creatures close in.  I will resolve actions in Initiative order, but it doesn't matter the order in which you guys post your actions.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 27, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> *Freedom Airport, Feb. 14th, Evening*
> 
> Power Surge concentrates on the auxilliary power generator structure, trying to get a read on the possible electronic sensors and defenses therein.  Meanwhile, Mnemonic, Bastion, and the Entrapper look on, waiting for word that the coast is clear.
> 
> ...




Can we tell if these shadowy creatures are incorporeal?  If they are not, I will go invisible (free action) open up with my SAW and Full (5) All-Out Attack, and take a five-foot step away.  If I can see the yellow guy through cover with my scanners, I will try to hit him with the SAW as well, since I might as well try and it does so much damage that it might blast through a barrier or a wall and still hurt the guy...even without the Autofire 3 my "SAW" does the damage of a Space Battleship or a non-nuclear ICBM concentrated in mighty little energy packets that look like bullets.  Otherwise, I'll have to buy an AP with a hero point, so since I cannot switch, I will go with my most flexible, a version of the MP5 with Affects Insubstantial 2 instead of that last point of Blast (making it Blast 9).  I will turn invisible, shoot at all of them, all-out attacking for 5, power attacking for 1, while flying back at full speed (Thus +9 Attack, +15 damage), taking cover I can 5 foot step out of if possible.  They don't get their dodge bonuses against me unless they can penetrate the invisibility, and have homing.  I need to make a DC20 concentration check to use my SAW or MP5, and I have Second Chance for it.

Alternatively, if I can see and attack the yellow guy somehow, I'll do the SAW plan, trying mainly to hit him but I might as well go for the others, too.

Furthermore, If any of the following are the case, I do not use a hero point to buy a ghost gun. (I do the highest-ranked one I can)
1.  There is any evidence from previous characters interactions that energy blasts without special anti-ghost abilities will work.  If they do, I try the SAW plan and hope that none of them get to me before my AC resets (Surge doesn't know he lost init, let alone if there will be more than one round...or if they can even see him)
1.  By the time they get to me, the baddies are already largely taken care of, in which case I seize the security system.  I assume it would not be possible to prevent the yellow guy for getting back in?
2.  Mind Control is listed as a Sensory(Mental) power as its type, but I flawed its range down to ranged from perception.  I can't find a rules reason why this would make its type change, however, so it seems that it is still a sensory effect and thus already affects insubstantial.  If that is the case, I will turn invisible, use it on one of the baddies, and go back quite a bit and hide behind something solid (but that I can 5-foot-step form out behind, vertically or horizontally), watching the battle with my scanners.  I will use move-by-attack if I must with this, if it is necessary to have moved while invis before attacking to make them lose their dodge bonus.  I all-out attack for 5, hurting my defense but setting the Mind Control DC to Will 25.  If I know that this work (i.e. if my mind control descriptors would not apply to these things anyway or does not have effects insubstantial), I don't do it.
3. If I can create a minion with animate machines, perhaps made of power station bits, which has a big powerful affects insubstantial blast, I will do that, go  invisible, move a step, and order it to attack.


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Can we tell if these shadowy creatures are incorporeal?




They appear to be misty and partially insubstantial.  You can't tell until they get closer whether or not they are truly incorporeal, but upon first glance, they definitely could be incorporeal, at least liquidy/shadowy (rank 1 of insubstantial).


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2007)

OOC: I just realized I've been calling the airport "Freedom Airport" when it is in fact "Jordan International Airport".  I have modified the most recent post to show this change, and will use the correct name in the future.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 27, 2007)

...and a bump for my massive edit post above.

EDIT: which I will edit again, now that I've noticed that I only need to stunt an AP if they turn out to be Insubstantial 4.

EDIT2: Which I have edited.


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Mind Control is listed as a Sensory(Mental) power as its type, but I flawed its range down to ranged from perception.  I can't find a rules reason why this would make its type change, however, so it seems that it is still a sensory effect and thus already affects insubstantial.  If that is the case, I will turn invisible, use it on one of the baddies, and go back quite a bit and hide behind something solid (but that I can 5-foot-step form out behind, vertically or horizontally), watching the battle with my scanners.  I will use move-by-attack if I must with this, if it is necessary to have moved while invis before attacking to make them lose their dodge bonus.  I all-out attack for 5, hurting my defense but setting the Mind Control DC to Will 25.  If I know that this work (i.e. if my mind control descriptors would not apply to these things anyway or does not have effects insubstantial), I don't do it.




I think the feat you want is Power Attack.  All-Out Attack only boosts your attack roll, not the Save DC of your powers.

In terms of affecting incorporeal, Mind Control would work just fine, as long as it's at least ranged.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 27, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I think the feat you want is Power Attack.  All-Out Attack only boosts your attack roll, not the Save DC of your powers.
> 
> In terms of affecting incorporeal, Mind Control would work just fine, as long as it's at least ranged.




Indeed, you're right.  In this case, replace Full All-Out Attack with Full All-Out Attack AND Full Power Attack, thus converting AC to DC (Like a laptop cord)


----------



## Graf (Jun 27, 2007)

ooc
[sblock]Sorry about slow/weak post rate.[/sblock]

The Entrapper winces as the blasts from Power Surge's automatic weaponry echo across the area. _We're going to have a lot of explaining to do._

If it looks like the shadow things are at least semi-corporeal he'll lob an area entangle at them. If not he'll throw an entangle at the "yellow guy" or (if yellow guy is out of sight) try to safely advance into sight of him and throw.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 28, 2007)

_Shadowy insubstantial opponents. This may not go well....The energy discharge from my gun probably will be inneffective. Think Mnemonic...THINK!_

OOC: I may have an idea. How far is where they would keep the emergency vehicles?
If it is an incredible distance I will have to go with a different line of thinking.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 28, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I think the feat you want is Power Attack.  All-Out Attack only boosts your attack roll, not the Save DC of your powers.
> 
> In terms of affecting incorporeal, Mind Control would work just fine, as long as it's at least ranged.




Ok, in that case, if some other interaction indicates that they are not entirely incorporeal, I will use the SAW plan, with Full All-Out Attack but no Power Attack (I have Autofire 3 on my SAW, remember...I'm not going to get greedy...I can only get more damage out of Power Attack if I hit by more than 10, and at that point its already +20 damage...although for all I know they are sitting ducks thanks to invis)

If there is evidence that they are truly incorporeal, I will go invisible, try to Mind Control one of them, order it to attack the others, then take a five foot step to change positions.  Unless I have reason to believe they can see through my invis, I am going to AC/DC my Mind Control for 5.

(Oh, and the weapons fire doesn't necessarily echo throughout the battlefield.  The gun-like FX on my blasts are technically produced by the light and sound implants, so they don't occur when I have visual and audio concealment on.  The bullet-like energy packets may or may not make their own noise.  Surely they do when they impact whatever they hit, though, whether that be baddies or scenery.)

Also, regardless of what else I do in this situation, fly is my movement mode, even if I am only a few inches above the ground.  Surge knows that some enemies has ground-based vibration sense, and he'd rather not take unnecessary chances.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh great Bastion groans as the figures appear on the tarmac. Already tense he can feel his body tingling from the combination of adrenaline and his inate feilds come into focus

He instinctively throws an arm forward as he attempts to make a grab the man in yellow hoping that his ability to move objects will be effective at that range.

If not he changes focus to the shadows and attempts to shove a vehicle or some other object into them...


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2007)

OOC: At the start of combat, the guy in yellow is out of view.  He only appeared briefly.  

Here's the range situation as well in case this helps.  The generator structure is approximately 600ft away, with the electrified fence about 100ft away.  The shadowy creatures appeared at the generator structure and flew 200ft towards you, so they are currently 400ft from where you stand.  They are flying pretty fast.  You estimate they will be at your location at the end of next round.

In order to target the guy in yellow, you'd need to be able to see him, which you cannot do from where you are right now.


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> _Shadowy insubstantial opponents. This may not go well....The energy discharge from my gun probably will be inneffective. Think Mnemonic...THINK!_
> 
> OOC: I may have an idea. How far is where they would keep the emergency vehicles?
> If it is an incredible distance I will have to go with a different line of thinking.




You can spend a Hero Point to have one drive past the scene!


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 28, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> OOC: At the start of combat, the guy in yellow is out of view.  He only appeared briefly.
> 
> Here's the range situation as well in case this helps.  The generator structure is approximately 600ft away, with the electrified fence about 100ft away.  The shadowy creatures appeared at the generator structure and flew 200ft towards you, so they are currently 400ft from where you stand.  They are flying pretty fast.  You estimate they will be at your location at the end of next round.
> 
> In order to target the guy in yellow, you'd need to be able to see him, which you cannot do from where you are right now.




End of next round meaning that we have two rounds of action before they arrive, then a regular round in initiative order?


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> End of next round meaning that we have two rounds of action before they arrive, then a regular round in initiative order?




You can take one round of actions, during which you can assume the shadow creatures will continue to move towards you.  At their current rate of speed, they should arrive at the end of the upcoming round.  So you have a full round of actions before they arrive - assuming they don't have ranged attacks or do something unexpected.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 28, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> You can take one round of actions, during which you can assume the shadow creatures will continue to move towards you.  At their current rate of speed, they should arrive at the end of the upcoming round.  So you have a full round of actions before they arrive - assuming they don't have ranged attacks or do something unexpected.




So one round of actions, but trade-off feats used in that rouns are still active for those who go after them in the init order, right?  

What did Surge see regarding counter-measures and the area of the base where the yellow man is?  Even without his cyberbrain array active, he can see at 10x rage and through solid objects.  How much backup does there seem to be around him?  Could Surge teleport there if he were feeling a little insane?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 29, 2007)

First, he radios back  "Hostile contact, structure at GPS Coordinates (Gives Them), Tangoes have Gopher Castles, Smokers, Callers, and possibly Caspers.  Consider evac, containment, and backup.  Alpha going in.  This is gunna be a sh*tstorm.  Over." 

(Translation: "Fighting bad guys at the generator..they have fortified bunkers, jamming technology, summoners, and possibly incorporeal creatures.  Think about getting innocents out of the way, surrounding the place, and possibly sending in backup.  I am assaulting the base, but it is going to be tough and get messy. ttyl.")

If it is clearly not feasible for Surge to teleport to the yellow guy and take him on, he'll go with the SAW plan (full all-out-attack, step between invis and attack if it is required for taking away an opponents dodge bonus due to invisibility, otherwise, step at the end to make it harder to pinpoint him.  In both cases, the step should be diagonal and up.  They never saw me fly (or with a gun), so I might as well do what they don't expect)

If is seems clear that they are fully incorporeal rather than just liquid or gaseous (for instance, attacks going through them without displacing matter), I combine invisibility with  mind control and a step, unless it is apparent to Surge that they would be of a general type that is immune.  If none of those work, I try to animate a tentacled fast-flying electric airport fence monster with affects incorporeal 2, an electrical aura, plus do the invis and step thing and send it after them.


----------



## Insight (Jun 29, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> So one round of actions, but trade-off feats used in that rouns are still active for those who go after them in the init order, right?




Yes.



> What did Surge see regarding counter-measures and the area of the base where the yellow man is?  Even without his cyberbrain array active, he can see at 10x rage and through solid objects.  How much backup does there seem to be around him?  Could Surge teleport there if he were feeling a little insane?




There appears to be some sort of Obscure effect in the area of the generator maintenance building.  It's blocking your ability to see beyond the exterior of the building structure.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 30, 2007)

OOC table talk to Tonguez (if not permitted, I'll not do it again.  I don't know the house rules on that), since he said earlier that he does not have the rulebook  :

There are different kinds of insubstantial, but in every case energy attacks are equal or more likely to work than physical attacks, meaning that you are better off just blasting it rather than throwing a car.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up throwing the car is Bastions way of testing to see if they are insubstantial - in which case the car will have little effect but still give us enough time to use a forcefeild slam on the next round.

Bastions Reflection Feilds is limited to Physical/Kinetic Energy attacks only - so would they work?. What about his Kinetic Control Deflect/nullify movement/slow and move object powers?

(ps what specifically does deflect do?)


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 1, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> You can spend a Hero Point to have one drive past the scene!




OOC: Done

Mnemonic looked around trying to come up with something before the Shadow things were upon them. Until he heard the tell-tale sound of a deisel engine.
_Is that a 2003 Oshkosh T-1500 with MODEL 6-25-367 LIGHTING MASTS and RCP 6000 LIGHT SYSTEMS? By State regulations Each mast has to extend to 25 feet and supports four 1500 watt light fixtures with remote control positioning!_ He thought excitedly as he ran the specs in his mind.

He ran for the vehicle and tried to flag down the driver.


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up throwing the car is Bastions way of testing to see if they are insubstantial - in which case the car will have little effect but still give us enough time to use a forcefeild slam on the next round.
> 
> Bastions Reflection Feilds is limited to Physical/Kinetic Energy attacks only - so would they work?. What about his Kinetic Control Deflect/nullify movement/slow and move object powers?
> 
> (ps what specifically does deflect do?)




Deflect/Reflect is a power that you use _defensively_ in reaction to an attack.  It works as a kind of defense to allow you to avoid an attack, which in your case, would need to be of the physical/kinetic types.  So basically, someone throws a truck at you, or a bolt of kinetic energy, and you can use your Deflect (or Reflect) to avoid the attack.  In the case of Reflect, you can try to send it back at them.

In case you're wondering about Reflection Field...



			
				Ultimate Power said:
			
		

> You are surrounded by an effect that causes attacks against you to be reflected back against the attacker. When you are attacked, and the attack roll is successful, make a Reflection Field power check. If the check result equals or exceeds the attack roll result, then the attack is reflected back at the attacker. Make an attack roll to hit the attacker using your Reflection Field rank as the attack bonus.
> 
> If your initial power check against the attack fails, the attack affects you normally.


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2007)

Tonguez, read the following and tell me if throwing a vehicle at the shadow creatures is still what you want to do this round.

[sblock=Bastion]Note: Mnemonic's emergency vehicle doesn't appear until his action, so you can't throw that right now, even if you wanted to.

Give that, the nearest car is going to be one of the vans parked next to the maintenance building.  They are 600ft away from your location.  Bastion can still target them, as his Move Object ability has a base range of 100ft and works at up to 10 range increments (so max range is 1000ft).  The Move Object ability gives Bastion an effective Strength of 50 for lifting things.  The van weighs 1500lbs, so Bastion has 25 more effective Strength than needed to lift the van.  Bastion can thus throw the van 125ft (pp. 36-37 M&M, throwing and extended carrying capacity).

Picking up the van is a move action, and throwing it is a standard action, so Bastion can do both this round.    The problem is that the shadow creatures are beyond your throwing range (200ft).  So Bastion can't really hit them with a thrown van.

You have another option at this point.  By using Extra Effort, Bastion could temporarily increase his Kinetic Control by 2 ranks (to 12) for one round.  This would in turn increase his effective Strength for Move Object to 60 (giving Bastion 35 more effective Strength than needed to lift the van). By doing this, Bastion could throw a van 500ft, well within your ability to attempt to hit a shadow creature.  Bastion would end up taking a -2 penalty for range, because the shadow creatures are in your second range increment (100ftx2).  If Bastion does this, he will be _fatigued_, but you could spend a Hero Point next round to shake off the condition if you wish.[/sblock]


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 1, 2007)

As Bastion scans the tarmac he realises that the shdow creatures are too far away for him to effectively hit with the nearby vans and he cusses under his breath as he looks about trying to find a better course of action...

(ooc no I don't want to spend a point to throw the van at this stage, um -I'll hold my action atm, and help whoever looks most like needing help. Also can I get a reminder of the layout. We are outside the airport fence over looking the carpark beyond which is a feild on the farside of which is the power generator right? Any other important details?

Thanks for the deflect details, I already looked up reflection so thanks...)


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> As Bastion scans the tarmac he realises that the shdow creatures are too far away for him to effectively hit with the nearby vans and he cusses under his breath as he looks about trying to find a better course of action...
> 
> (ooc no I want spend a point to throw the van at this stage, um -I'll hold my action atm, and help whoever looks most like needing help. Also can I get a reminder of the layout. We are outside the airport fence over looking the carpark beyond which is a feild on the farside of which is the power generator right? Any other important details?
> 
> Thanks for the deflect details, I already looked up reflection so thanks...)




OOC: Not quite.  You are on a shallow grassy hill about 100ft from the airport fence, and about 600ft from an auxilliary generator structure.  The only two vehicles at all close by are parked next to the generator building.  There's no parking lot per se; the vans are just parked on the tarmac next to the building.  There are parking lots, but they are very far from you (about 1200ft away from the generator is the closest such lot).


----------



## Insight (Jul 2, 2007)

*Jordan Intl Airport, Feb. 14th, Evening*

The shadowy figures surge forward, moving at blazing speed.  As they close, you see that they are grease-like in appearance, humanoid in shape, with red, glowing eyes.

**** INIT ****

*Bastion [26]*
*Shadow Creatures [22]* 
*The Entrapper [13]* 
*Mnemonic [11]* 
*Power Surge [9]* 

**** ACTIONS ****

As Bastion scans the tarmac he realises that the shdow creatures are too far away for him to effectively hit with the nearby vans and he cusses under his breath as he looks about trying to find a better course of action...
[sblock=Bastion's Actions]Bastion holds his action.[/sblock]

The shadow creatures cruise forward, flying over the electrified security fence, and continue towards the heroes, stopping about 30ft from the majority of the heroes.
[sblock=GM's Actions]The shadow creatures double move 470ft to within 30ft of the heroes.[/sblock]

The Entrapper looks to his allies.  "What the heck are these things?"  he asks to no one in particular.  Before anyone can answer, "Maybe I'll try to catch them in a snare."

Throwing a quasi-real net over the shadow creatures...
[sblock=The Entrapper's Actions]
Since you didn't specify, I assume the Entrapper is using his _Snare 5 (Extras: Affects Incorporeal (+1), Area Burst (+1))_ on the three shadow creatures.  

*1. Attack Roll*: 1d20+7=19 - MISSES all of them (just barely).[/sblock]

... the shadow creatures all evade the net, proving too quick for the Entrapper's gambit.

Mnemonic looked around trying to come up with something before the Shadow things were upon them. Until he heard the tell-tale sound of a diesel engine.

_Is that a 2003 Oshkosh T-1500 with MODEL 6-25-367 LIGHTING MASTS and RCP 6000 LIGHT SYSTEMS? By State regulations Each mast has to extend to 25 feet and supports four 1500 watt light fixtures with remote control positioning!_ he thought excitedly as he ran the specs in his mind.







Mnemonic ran for the vehicle and tried to flag down the driver.
[sblock=Mnemonic's Actions]Mnemonic double moves towards the emergency vehicle.[/sblock]

Power Surge radios back to AEGIS, "Hostile contact, structure at GPS Coordinates (Gives Them), Tangoes have Gopher Castles, Smokers, Callers, and possibly Caspers. Consider evac, containment, and backup. Alpha going in. This is gunna be a sh*tstorm. Over." 

(Translation: "Fighting bad guys at the generator..they have fortified bunkers, jamming technology, summoners, and possibly incorporeal creatures. Think about getting innocents out of the way, surrounding the place, and possibly sending in backup. I am assaulting the base, but it is going to be tough and get messy. ttyl.")

Seeing the shadow creatures close, Power Surge creates an assault rifle out of nothingness, and begins to fire it at the closest shadow creature.

[sblock=Power Surge's Actions]You've posted a lot of possible actions for Power Surge, so it's up to me to figure out which ones apply.  I'm going to use your most recent post for your list of possible actions.

*1. Concentration Check to Activate SAW*: concentration check (1d20+17=26) - SUCCESS!
*2. All-Out Attack (-5 Defense, +5 Attack), and Autofire vs. one shadow creature*: autofire attack (1d20+15=25) - SUCCESS!

*1. Shadow creature's toughness vs. SAW attack*: toughness save (1d20+12=21) - FAILS by 9 :: Shadow Creature is _stunned_, _bruised_, and _injured_.

You can fly after you use your SAW, but not while using it, since you took a flaw that prevent you from using the weapon while flying.  Power Surge flies 15ft away from the spot where he fired his weapon.
[/sblock]

**** END OF ROUND ONE ****


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 2, 2007)

Bastion's eyes go wide as he notes how quickly these shadow things move and close in upon the band of heroes.

As Entrapper and Power Surge attack he notes Ras running towards the truck. Bastion himself manoueveres to provide Ras cover should the shadow things move to stop him, whilst he generates a kinetic wave and attempts to slam its full force into the shadow stunned after the attack by Surge...


----------



## Graf (Jul 3, 2007)

Entrapper makes a choking sound as the greasy shadow-demon things leap upon them.


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Entrapper makes a choking sound as the greasy shadow-demon things leap upon them.





OOC: Are you actually going to take an action or is that it?


----------



## Graf (Jul 4, 2007)

Entrapper freezes as the creature bounds upon him.
*Fortunately his suit automatically phases. Shimmering whorls of blue energy flow out of his body where the  creatures claws strike.
*Shimmering whorls of blue energy pulse ineffectually as the suit tries to protect him, to no avail. The Entrapper screams as the creature mauls him.
_(pick whichever of the above depending on whether the creature hits or not)
_
Getting his bearings the Entrapper moves away from the creature (ideally up a nearby wall or fence, if not then away toward Mnemonic and the truck). Glancing back he tosses a targeted Entangle at the creature (i.e. the strongest possible entangle, doesn't affect an area only that creature).

OOC
In my defense my original post was going to be longer. But then I started thinking.... what if they're like fire breathing, or attack with shadow energy, or by phasing through flesh?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 10, 2007)

Invisible Surge thinks "Well good, not true Caspers after all.  They built me to make those, not to bust em.  Better play it safe until I know if they see me or not though."  

If evidence arises before his turn that they can see him, Surge will switch into MP5 mode and loop around them in the air, strafing them and winding up behind them.  Flanking doesn't actually give any special advantages in the M&M ruleset, but that doesn't mean that the military didn't teach it anyway.

If they are stunned the whole round bc his previous SAW attack was applied to all of them, he does the same thing as he did the previous round.

If they are active and cannot see him (i.e. they attacked everyone but him and did not seem to acknowledge him), he still switches to the MP5, and flanks, but also does full All-Out Attack and full Power Attack


----------



## Insight (Jul 12, 2007)

*Jordan Intl Airport, Feb. 14th, Evening*

The shadowy figures glare at the heroes, waiting for something, watching with burning red coal eyes...

**** INIT ****

*Bastion [26]*
*Shadow Creatures [22]* 
*The Entrapper [13]* 
*Mnemonic [11]* 
*Power Surge [9]* 

**** ACTIONS ****

Bastion's eyes go wide as he notes how quickly these shadow things move and close in upon the band of heroes.

As Entrapper and Power Surge attack he notes Ras running towards the truck. Bastion himself manoueveres to provide Ras cover should the shadow things move to stop him, whilst he generates a kinetic wave and attempts to slam its full force into the shadow stunned after the attack by Surge...
[sblock=Bastion's Actions]Bastion uses a Kinetic Blast on the stunned Shadow Creature - 

*1. Ranged Attack (Kinetic Blast)*: 1d20+7=24 - SUCCESS!

*Shadow Creature DMG Save*: 1d20+11=18  vs. DC 25 - FAILS!

The Shadow Creature (we'll call him #1) is _bruised_ and _stunned_.[/sblock]

The shadow creature Bastion targeted reels from the kinetic blast, staying still for the moment.  All around the heroes and the shadows, everything is covered in darkness.  The Entrapper feels tendrils of cold fingers gripping at his very soul... but he seems to evade the attempt, whatever it was.

[sblock=GM's Actions]Shadow #1 recovers from being stunned.

Obscure (vision) in effect 250ft radius around the Shadow Creatures.  If your characters can't see, I'll try to edit your actions appropriately.

*1. Melee Attack (Drain CON)*: 1d20+12=24 vs. DEF 30 - MISSES!
[/sblock]

The Entrapper, frozen in place for a moment with the deathly realization of complete helplessness in his blindness, fumbles forward looking for something to grasp, some object to hold onto or jog his memory as to his location.  Instinctively, he tosses a pseudo-web at where he thinks one of the shadowy beings might have been.

As he does this, the Entrapper's mind shifts for a moment.  Perhaps spurred on by his temporary fear of the unknown... (OOC: see below)

[sblock=The Entrapper's Actions]The Entrapper has no visual senses that penetrate this Obscure effect, so he will target a square with his entangle effect.  Concealment applies.

*1. Concealment check (high: hits)*: 1d100=21 - MISSES

The Entrapper's Uncontrolled Precog kicks in.  
_You see a small, metal room.  It is dark, with stalagtite fangs of light jutting through the darkness at regular intervals, partially illuminating the figure of a scared little girl.  She is dressed only in a short blue dress, which is torn in small places and smudged with grease and who knows what else.  The girl is chained to an electronic device that you can't quite make out in the darkness, but it glows with a dim redness.  A tall figure enters the room and barks something incomprehensible.  The girl cries.  Two men in white robes enter, unlock the girl's chain, and drag her screaming from the room.  From somewhere overhead, you hear the faint sound of an airplane's engine._
[/sblock]

OOC: hero4hire didn't post any actions, so I am going to continue what he did last round.

The emergency vehicle comes to a screeching halt about 50ft in front of a running Mnemonic, who now stops, hands still waving at the driver.

"What's up, bub?" the driver, Mack, asks, sticking his head out the window.

"There's trouble... at the generator," Mnemonic replies.  "Hurry!"

The truck grumbles loudly as Mack sizes up the hero.  "Are you sure? I don't see anything."
[sblock=Mnemonic's Actions]Bluff check on Mack.

*1a. Bluff check (Mnemonic)*: 1d20+5=8 
*1b. Sense Motive check (Mack)*: 1d20=13 

Mack doesn't quite believe Mnemonic.    [/sblock]

Invisible, Surge thinks "Well good, not true Caspers after all. They built me to make those, not to bust em. Better play it safe until I know if they see me or not though."

He converts his SAW to a smaller submachinegun-like weapon, firing it at an already-wounded shadow creature, felling the foe with a well-placed shot.
[sblock=Power Surge's Actions]Power Surge can still see due to his Radar, and it's accurate, so Power Surge can target the shadow creatures.

*1. Concentration check to activate MP5*: 1d20+17=32 - SUCCESS!

*2. Ranged Attack (-5 Defense, +0 Attack, +5 TSDC)*: 1d20+10=30 - HIT and CRIT!!!

I assume you're attacking the stunned and injured one - 

*Shadow Creature DMG Save*: 1d20+10=19 vs DC 40 - FAILS!

Shadow Creature #1 is out of the combat![/sblock]

**** END OF ROUND TWO ****


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 12, 2007)

OOC: <<sigh>> I was waiting for the vehicle to stop or not stop to post my actions. Hence no actions *to* post since they were reactionary. I was going to commandeer the vehicle. One way or the other. I definitely didnt plan on spending an HP to tell the guy to go "That way". Basically I was banking on the high wattage floodlights exposing some vulnerability of the shadow creatures.


----------



## Insight (Jul 12, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> OOC: <<sigh>> I was waiting for the vehicle to stop or not stop to post my actions. Hence no actions *to* post since they were reactionary. I was going to commandeer the vehicle. One way or the other. I definitely didnt plan on spending an HP to tell the guy to go "That way". Basically I was banking on the high wattage floodlights exposing some vulnerability of the shadow creatures.




OOC: Well, that's why you need to post what your intentions are.  Your prior post just said something about them coming, which they did.  I had to make an assumption, because I had no idea why you had summoned them.  In any event, they've stopped, so you have an opportunity to do whatever it was you had originally intended to do.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 12, 2007)

OOC: I appreciate that, I dont think my plan is going to work now, but Mnemonic doesnt know that. I know it hads been hard to get things moving. Sorry for the misunderstanding. I will only slightly tweak the dialogue.

"What's up, bub?" the driver, Mack, asks, sticking his head out the window.

"There's trouble... at the generator," Mnemonic replies. "Hurry I need your vehicle.!"

The truck grumbles loudly as Mack sizes up the hero. "Are you sure? I don't see anything."

"Yes I am sure." Mnemonic sighs. "I am sorry I have to do this." he says sincerely as he attempts to pull the man from the cab and take the wheel.

OOC2: Move and Grapple? to do this on next action.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 14, 2007)

OOC: The MP5 is my other Shapable Targeted Area Weapon.  I did not specify which target because I can atta kthem all.  Looking back, I notice that I had listed it with full power and homing, and you can ditch those, but I hope that this will not be the seocnd round in a row that you've had me change a power (which I am not complaining about, that is your right) and then had the power do neither what it initially said on the sheet nor what it is being changed to.

If his previous attack does not get to hit all of them or does not take them out...

Surge says to himself "These guys aren't so tough....NEXT!" and continues to move and mow with the MP5, just like the previous round.


----------



## Insight (Jul 14, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> OOC: The MP5 is my other Shapable Targeted Area Weapon.  I did not specify which target because I can atta kthem all.  Looking back, I notice that I had listed it with full power and homing, and you can ditch those, but I hope that this will not be the seocnd round in a row that you've had me change a power (which I am not complaining about, that is your right) and then had the power do neither what it initially said on the sheet nor what it is being changed to.
> 
> If his previous attack does not get to hit all of them or does not take them out...
> 
> Surge says to himself "These guys aren't so tough....NEXT!" and continues to move and mow with the MP5, just like the previous round.




All right.  Power Surge kills them all.  The end.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 14, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> All right.  Power Surge kills them all.  The end.




That was fun!


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 14, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> All right.  Power Surge kills them all.  The end.





...and now I feel guilty....nice move.  

(If thats actually what happened...)

Surge switches from invisibility to displacement (so he can talk), and says "Lets move out before they send more!  I'll look for hidden surprises along the way."

Surge then proceeds to fly towards the facility, scanning for anything worth noting, unless someone tells him not to.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 14, 2007)

um I'm confused - so is combat over and your sussurating corpses are lying on the grassy knoll? Insight can we have a nice *clean* '*where we are at now*' post please!


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 14, 2007)

my impression is we are stopping


----------



## Insight (Jul 15, 2007)

There isn't much resistance within the auxilliary power generator, certainly nothing Power Surge and his cohorts can't handle.  Some guy in a yellow robe.  He sends some snakes after you, but Power Surge winks at them and they disintegrate.  The guy in the yellow robe teleports away.  You find Emily Diaz, as well as some incriminating evidence showing that indeed the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign is back!

T H E  E N D

Please see OOC thread.


----------

